# Taylor Drury's Iowa buck(s)



## P&Y3times (Dec 11, 2007)

I saw that on the DeerCast app. Congratulations on a great buck.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Still has/claims residency within the state is my only guess? Maybe she owns some of the land from her father/uncle as well so she has a landowner tag to utilize? I'm not sure how all of that works in states that limit tags to residents, etc. Couple awesome deer tho, no surprise there


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

If you have social media, contact them/her. They respond. For example the DeerCast app was down so I contacted them on IG and they replied within a few hours.


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

cschwanz said:


> Still has/claims residency within the state is my only guess? Maybe she owns some of the land from her father/uncle as well so she has a landowner tag to utilize? I'm not sure how all of that works in states that limit tags to residents, etc. Couple awesome deer tho, no surprise there


That wouldn't matter in Iowa. Nonresident landowners cannot get guaranteed landowner tags here. They have to draw like regular NR's.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Just because she's "living" with her boyfriend in Utah doesn't meet she doesn't still "reside in Iowa". My guess is her place of residence is Iowa. 

I highly doubt the Drurys are going to break any laws, unless they "accidentally" put the wrong tag on an animal and then purchase the correct one afterward....... wait, that's a different hunting family .:wink:


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

boonerville_IA said:


> That wouldn't matter in Iowa. Nonresident landowners cannot get guaranteed landowner tags here. They have to draw like regular NR's.


but what qualifies you as a nonresident? I know in SD all you need to do is have an address here to qualify so this guy i know lives in Arizona but keeps a po box and a landline here so he can vote, which is absolutely ridiculous and probably not 100% ethical but he gets around it...

side note have you ever watched her draw a bow? strangest draw process ive ever seen.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Not sure what the rules are here but they are pretty stringent. I know you have to live her for 6 months before you get residency. 

Dury's have been at it a long time so I am guessing they are ok.


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

alex.vogel99 said:


> but what qualifies you as a nonresident? I know in SD all you need to do is have an address here to qualify so this guy i know lives in Arizona but keeps a po box and a landline here so he can vote, which is absolutely ridiculous and probably not 100% ethical but he gets around it...
> 
> side note have you ever watched her draw a bow? strangest draw process ive ever seen.


Very different in Iowa. The DNR has specifically made it very hard to prove residency in efforts to cut down on that type of shadiness. The requirements for being a resident with the DNR are much more strict than with the State. It was way easier for me to get my driver's license and vehicle registration than it was to get a hunting license. In order to qualify as a resident with the DNR, you cannot have a valid driver's license from another state, cannot live out of state more than 6 months of the year, you must also have a vehicle registered, or mortgage or lease agreement showing Iowa residency with a physical address, and you cannot possess a resident hunting license from any other state. 

And yes...Taylor draws her bow like Lonzo Ball shoots a basketball


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I really don't care about stuff like this but since I am bored I Googled Taylor Drury. The pic you posted as her 2017 IA buck isn't even on this page. The one she lists for 2017 in IA is different. But she does have 2016 and 2017 IA bucks posted. Mark Drury claims Osceola IA as his hometown, maybe that is how it works? I really don't know as I have zero experience with IA. I would think if they are breaking laws, as public as they make their lives, they would have been caught by now. 

https://www.druryoutdoors.com/347/team/taylor-drury.php#.W9B-YNhKgfE

https://www.druryoutdoors.com/2/team/mark-drury.php#.W9B-BthKgfE


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

I am assuming she owns a residence in Iowa. Does Iowa have a lifetime license?


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Gamover06 said:


> I am assuming she owns a residence in Iowa. Does Iowa have a lifetime license?


No lifetime license and like mentioned above you cant just own ground here you technically have to live here.


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

pulled from DNR site. Residency requirements and documentation needed to verify.


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

boonerville_IA said:


> Very different in Iowa. The DNR has specifically made it very hard to prove residency in efforts to cut down on that type of shadiness. The requirements for being a resident with the DNR are much more strict than with the State. It was way easier for me to get my driver's license and vehicle registration than it was to get a hunting license. In order to qualify as a resident with the DNR, you cannot have a valid driver's license from another state, cannot live out of state more than 6 months of the year, you must also have a vehicle registered, or mortgage or lease agreement showing Iowa residency with a physical address, and you cannot possess a resident hunting license from any other state.
> 
> And yes...Taylor draws her bow like Lonzo Ball shoots a basketball


Bahaha she really gets into it.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Are people so bored that they actively go looking to prove people they don't even know are breaking the law, for no reason other than they're on TV? Seriously, there has to be something better to do.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Gamover06 said:


> Bahaha she really gets into it.


Haven't ever noticed. Can't be worse than Larry Bird's ex wife. She literally pulled back muscles and had the hub pull it back for her.


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

Squirrel said:


> I really don't care about stuff like this but since I am bored I Googled Taylor Drury. The pic you posted as her 2017 IA buck isn't even on this page. The one she lists for 2017 in IA is different. But she does have 2016 and 2017 IA bucks posted. Mark Drury claims Osceola IA as his hometown, maybe that is how it works? I really don't know as I have zero experience with IA. I would think if they are breaking laws, as public as they make their lives, they would have been caught by now.
> 
> https://www.druryoutdoors.com/347/team/taylor-drury.php#.W9B-YNhKgfE
> 
> https://www.druryoutdoors.com/2/team/mark-drury.php#.W9B-BthKgfE


Both pics I posted were pulled directly from their site

https://www.druryoutdoors.com/6672/journal/Taylor-Drury-Oct23-18.php#.W9CCa0xFyUk

https://www.druryoutdoors.com/3867/journal/Taylor-Drury-Oct28-17.php#.W9CChkxFyUk


----------



## Dickenscpa (May 2, 2015)

I'm more shocked to hear "lives with boyfriend in Utah." I legitimately thought she was 12-14 yrs old.


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

BigDeer said:


> Haven't ever noticed. Can't be worse than Larry Bird's ex wife. She literally pulled back muscles and had the hub pull it back for her.


Now that's funny!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

maxx98 said:


> No lifetime license and like mentioned above you cant just own ground here you technically have to live here.


Correct that is what a residence is, property with a dwelling. There is no way that she does not own a residence. There lives revolve around hunting giant Iowa bucks.


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

Dickenscpa said:


> I'm more shocked to hear "lives with boyfriend in Utah." I legitimately thought she was 12-14 yrs old.


LOL. I think she's like 21 now.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

ANNNNNNNNNNNND it wasn't out of box blind!!! Congrats!!! Hung the set in the morning next to his bedroom and killed him that night.


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

Dickenscpa said:


> I'm more shocked to hear "lives with boyfriend in Utah." I legitimately thought she was 12-14 yrs old.


Hahaha looks it but they are engaged I believe. I don't get how someone can not get winded with all the makeup that she wears. To each there own but I have watched a few videos and it is extremely hard to view her as a hunting personality that actually puts in hard labor. Definitely has made a living off her dad and uncles success.


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

Gamover06 said:


> Correct that is what a residence is, property with a dwelling. There is no way that she does not own a residence. There lives revolve around hunting giant Iowa bucks.


"she" does not own anything in Iowa. It's fairly easy to look up. Her mom/dad own a house (although they don't live there, but that's a topic for another day), and all the farms they own are under a corporation name. Mark did own another house in IA, but sold it to his cameraman and his wife a couple years ago. Mark owns a couple houses in MO as well.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

rattlinman said:


> Just because she's "living" with her boyfriend in Utah doesn't meet she doesn't still "reside in Iowa". My guess is her place of residence is Iowa.
> 
> I highly doubt the Drurys are going to break any laws, unless they "accidentally" put the wrong tag on an animal and then purchase the correct one afterward....... wait, that's a different hunting family .:wink:


I agree. The Drury's are too well-known and too publicized to blatantly and purposely violate game laws. Their livelihood is at stake and I doubt they'd risk that just to make sure "Tay-Tay" gets to shoot big Iowa bucks.




M.Magis said:


> Are people so bored that they actively go looking to prove people they don't even know are breaking the law, for no reason other than they're on TV? Seriously, there has to be something better to do.


It's both mindboggling and sad to see the lengths people go to hate on Hunting TV shows. The minute you get a hunting TV show, you become a worse hunter than the "average Joe," you become a game hog, you're told you'd never be able to kill "bucks like that" if "they had to hunt where I hunt," you're told you are what's wrong with the hunting industry, you're told your show is crap and your content sucks (even by people that claim they don't watch hunting shows), and assumptions are made stating you have to be doing something illegal to consistently kill big mature bucks. I'm sure I'm missing some other disses but you get the point.


I've said it before and I still believe it...Hunters turning on other hunter is what will bring about the downfall of our sport, not hunting TV shows.


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

Well I guess you should just turn them in. It seems like you know more then anyone and have done your research. Pretty sure they wouldn't risk hunting illegally with how much they put on social media and the new Deer cast app.


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

The hate is real lol


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

Gamover06 said:


> Well I guess you should just turn them in. It seems like you know more then anyone and have done your research. Pretty sure they wouldn't risk hunting illegally with how much they put on social media and the new Deer cast app.


You mean like Chris Brackett, Bill Busbice, Lee Lakosky, Cal Bergsma (Whitetail Properties), Theresa Vail, Spook Spann, David Brugger & Ryan Ederer (Wired Arrow TV), Ricky Mills & Jimmy Duncan (Huntin' in the Sticks), Clark Dixon (The Syndicate), and let's not forget Jason & Brittany Edney (Former Drury Pro Staff)? 

To be clear...I am not suggesting at accusing the Drurys of anything.I admire what they have been able to do...it's just odd. If I tried to get a bow tag as a NR multiple years in a row I would be charged with poaching. So maybe there is a legal loophole somewhere.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

What surprises me is folks follow and idolize these people. I won't support any of that commercialized crap going on down there.

Admire what "they" been able to do? What , shoot a giant whitetail in Iowa, how does that surprise anyone?


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

boonerville_IA said:


> You mean like Chris Brackett, Bill Busbice, Lee Lakosky, Cal Bergsma (Whitetail Properties), Theresa Vail, Spook Spann, David Brugger & Ryan Ederer (Wired Arrow TV), Ricky Mills & Jimmy Duncan (Huntin' in the Sticks), Clark Dixon (The Syndicate), and let's not forget Jason & Brittany Edney (Former Drury Pro Staff)?
> 
> To be clear...I am not suggesting at accusing the Drurys of anything.I admire what they have been able to do...it's just odd. If I tried to get a bow tag as a NR multiple years in a row I would be charged with poaching. So maybe there is a legal loophole somewhere.


Don't forget Noel Feather - the father of the "do whatever it takes to kill a big deer and get famous" poacher. I idolized him as a kid and was shocked to hear some of the things he got caught doing.

The Drurys don't fit in these category though. Good people making a living doing what we all wish we could, which causes jealousy unfortunately.


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

Legitimate question seems to me. If there is a way to get a tag in IOWA every year, I would like to know as well. If she , in fact, lives in UTAH with her boyfriend most of the year, it does seem odd she is able to bypass the tag system. Maybe she just stops in UTAH for a "brief" visit occasionally, IDK.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Im interested in this, nothing to do with the Drury girl, but just residency in general. I might be living out of a 5th wheel for a year or two and wonder how the residency thing works.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm admittedly biased because I'm disgusted by the way the Drurys treat deer hunting, but I think booner's question is legitimate. He didn't claim illegality, but the available info makes it a little curious. Not Earth-shattering, so Critical Mass (barf) fans can relax.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

It's obviously a business. Mark and Terry are the brains, but they can fill all their tags in a year and still not have enough for a TV show. So thats where the "hired guns" come in. 

I don't have an issue with it. If you do, maybe you need to lighten up. 

I don't think she "figured" this buck out and got him killed. I think her dad or his team set the land and the farm and the stands, and needed her to be able to put more deer on the ground for the show. I view it as a testament to what they're building on their farms. They're excellent managers and the brothers are good hunters. The rest of them may or may not be good hunters, but they're just another feather in the manager's caps, IMO


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

AmishArcher said:


> It's obviously a business. Mark and Terry are the brains, but they can fill all their tags in a year and still not have enough for a TV show. So thats where the "hired guns" come in.
> 
> I don't have an issue with it. If you do, maybe you need to lighten up.
> 
> I don't think she "figured" this buck out and got him killed. I think her dad or his team set the land and the farm and the stands, and needed her to be able to put more deer on the ground for the show. I view it as a testament to what they're building on their farms. They're excellent managers and the brothers are good hunters. The rest of them may or may not be good hunters, but they're just another feather in the manager's caps, IMO


The question isn't if she patterned this buck and hung the stand. It's if she is still an Iowa resident.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

ok, deercast is licensed in what state(iowa)
your payroll is iowa ,cell phone iowa,car still licensed in iowa by (leased/rented property or house)--- (does not show on tax records)
she just stays with her fiancé in Utah.

just a thought


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

2arrow1 said:


> ok, deercast is licensed in what state(iowa)
> your payroll is iowa ,cell phone iowa,car still licensed in iowa by (leased/rented property or house)--- (does not show on tax records)
> she just stays with her fiancé in Utah.
> 
> just a thought


So, that would be illegal then.


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

Do what I Did. Buy land and put a cabin on it. I changed my home address to the Iowa location for residency. I travel for work around the country, just maintain residency in Iowa. Even though I never spend any time there besides hunting..


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

Early Ice said:


> What surprises me is folks follow and idolize these people. I won't support any of that commercialized crap going on down there.
> 
> Admire what "they" been able to do? What , shoot a giant whitetail in Iowa, how does that surprise anyone?


So if someone shows any signs of support for a hunting show personality, they "idolize these people"? Newsflash....hunting shows are businesses and one way they pay the bills is by sponsorships and selling commercials. To that I say God bless capitalism. If I could support my family by hunting and/or fishing, I'd do it in a minute. What's wrong with that? Why is that "crap"?




Juneauhunt said:


> I'm admittedly biased because I'm disgusted by the way the Drurys treat deer hunting, but I think booner's question is legitimate. He didn't claim illegality, but the available info makes it a little curious. Not Earth-shattering, so Critical Mass (barf) fans can relax.


How do the Drury's "treat deer hunting"? How do they "treat deer hunting" in anyway that is a detriment to the sport of hunting and the hunting life style? 

I will concede that Critical Mass is an epic failure. I watched the first episode and saw all I needed to see. That said, when that goes away (and it will) and the Drury family has retired, they will only be remembered for Critical Mass by the hunting show haters. Anyone that appreciates the innovation, knowledge, experience and positive impacts the Drury family has had on and have brought to the hunting community will remember them for so much more.


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

archer8030 said:


> I agree. The Drury's are too well-known and too publicized to blatantly and purposely violate game laws. Their livelihood is at stake and I doubt they'd risk that just to make sure "Tay-Tay" gets to shoot big Iowa bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhh seems to me OP was curious and asked a legit question. i dont see anywhere that he was hating on anyone or actively trying to prove that they were breaking the law. lay off.


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

archer8030 said:


> *So if someone shows any signs of support for a hunting show personality, they "idolize these people"?* Newsflash....hunting shows are businesses and one way they pay the bills is by sponsorships and selling commercials. To that I say God bless capitalism. If I could support my family by hunting and/or fishing, I'd do it in a minute. What's wrong with that? Why is that "crap"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and at the same point, if anyone has a question about it, it seems they are immediately labeled as "actively trying to prove they are doing something illegal" and "haters"


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Remington441 said:


> Do what I Did. Buy land and put a cabin on it. I changed my home address to the Iowa location for residency. I travel for work around the country, just maintain residency in Iowa. Even though I never spend any time there besides hunting..


And Iowa is the only place you have a true and fixed residence?


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

alex.vogel99 said:


> uhh seems to me OP was curious and asked a legit question. i dont see anywhere that he was hating on anyone or actively trying to prove that they were breaking the law. lay off.


Uh seems to me there are other people posting on this thread that have called into question hunting shows and that was who I was referring to in my second comment. My first comment was in response to the OP's original comment.




alex.vogel99 said:


> and at the same point, if anyone has a question about it, it seems they are immediately labeled as "actively trying to prove they are doing something illegal" and "haters"


Again, in response to OP, I never said he was "actively trying" to do anything. I simply said I believe he Drury's have too much to lose to risk doing anything illegal.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

MNarrow said:


> The question isn't if she patterned this buck and hung the stand. It's if she is still an Iowa resident.


And I'm saying I really don't think its anything you're gonna solve. 

You think they're gonna put her on film, on tv, and all over social media if they haven't worked that out yet? It may be a technicality or it may not be, but I would bet you my lunch that in the eyes of the law they're legal. They have too much to lose to not be legal on something so blatant.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

AmishArcher said:


> And I'm saying I really don't think its anything you're gonna solve.
> 
> You think they're gonna put her on film, on tv, and all over social media if they haven't worked that out yet? It may be a technicality or it may not be, but I would bet you my lunch that in the eyes of the law they're legal. They have too much to lose to not be legal on something so blatant.


Like it has been previously mentioned..........not all TV hunters have gone the straight and narrow regarding lawful hunting.........


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

archer8030 said:


> Early Ice said:
> 
> 
> > What surprises me is folks follow and idolize these people. I won't support any of that commercialized crap going on down there.
> ...


I don't know that it has a detrimental effect on hunting, but they "treat deer hunting" as a competition and a game show and one giant commercial and it makes me puke. How's that? It's an opinion. No more or less valid than your opinion of them.


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

MNarrow said:


> And Iowa is the only place you have a true and fixed residence?


+1.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

crankn101 said:


> Im interested in this, nothing to do with the Drury girl, but just residency in general. I might be living out of a 5th wheel for a year or two and wonder how the residency thing works.


That doesn't work. you need to be a resident of Iowa, own or prove residency for 6 months I think it is. mobile home, owning land, renting a house....non of that crap flies there thank god.


----------



## Disco89 (Oct 17, 2017)

MNarrow said:


> So, that would be illegal then.


No, that would be legal. If her legal residence is in Iowa, regardless of where she spends most of her time, she is an Iowa resident. It wouldn't be until she changes her drivers license to, for example, a UT license (showing proof of residence in that state) that she would become a UT resident. 

Think of an out-of-state college student or similar. They live almost year-round outside of the state, but legally, they are still a resident.


----------



## patriotoutlaw (Sep 17, 2013)

I thought this deal was like everthing else. Those with money get the cream off the top. The rest of us get the dregs. For the answers you seek, follow the $.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Juneauhunt said:


> I don't know that it has a detrimental effect on hunting, but they "treat deer hunting" as a competition and a game show and one giant commercial and it makes me puke. How's that? It's an opinion. No more or less valid than your opinion of them.


I agree with this. If I want to watch a soap opra i'll do it. All the commercialized BS. BBD, Hit list bucks (like you people are assassins or something). Naming deer, competitions on who shot the biggest. All the stuff is crap in my opinion. 

When someone says "my hitlist". I just stop listening. When someone says they didn't shoot a buck because he has a broken g2....I stop listening. Who started all this????? it's all these knuckleheads with shows and making hunting a circus act.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

MNarrow said:


> Like it has been previously mentioned..........not all TV hunters have gone the straight and narrow regarding lawful hunting.........


Agreed. And I'm not gonna put anyone on a pedestal, because we've all seen those guys fall in the past. 

I'd just find it hard to believe they'd do something that blatant, or something that they obviously can't cover up. Brackett covered it up and it came out. They're openly saying where she killed the deer. You think that she didn't actually have a tag and went to the woods? I guess you're far more of a skeptic than i am.


----------



## DuckHunting (Jun 11, 2018)

Early Ice said:


> That doesn't work. you need to be a resident of Iowa, own or prove residency for 6 months I think it is. mobile home, owning land, renting a house....non of that crap flies there thank god.


You can't rent a house in Iowa to become a resident? I think you misspoke? No single family rentals?


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

Early Ice said:


> That doesn't work. you need to be a resident of Iowa, own or prove residency for 6 months I think it is. mobile home, owning land, renting a house....non of that crap flies there thank god.


One of the things I am very thankful to the Iowa DNR for. Look at what has happened in Kansas and Illinois. NR landowners can still get landowner tags, and they have been flooded with NR hunters buying land, thereby driving land prices way up. If that happened in Iowa, recreational land will double in value virtually overnight. Land here is still reasonable largely due to the fact it is useless to anyone from out of state.


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

DuckHunting said:


> You can't rent a house in Iowa to become a resident? I think you misspoke? No single family rentals?


Yes you can use a rental agreement as proof of residency. I rent my house.


----------



## MrChillR (Mar 27, 2015)

What i was told is she still "rents" a place in Iowa and all her drivers license and insurance and all that jazz are still in Iowa she may spend the majority of the time in Utah but everything legal wise is based in Iowa. AKA she is a Iowa resident...


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

and I have nothing against Taylor Drury, I couldn't care less if she shot 15 booners. If you hunted where they do you'd do it too, let's not act like they did something special. you got good ground, you kill big deer. simple as that.
I have no point besides it's Iowa, it happens all over there.


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

I find it funny that there are so many Super Sleuths here on Archery Talk. Maybe they can look for Hillary Clinton's emails? Or wait is Taylor Drury and the Family really Russian Oligarchs?


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

MrChillR said:


> What i was told is she still "rents" a place in Iowa and all her drivers license and insurance and all that jazz are still in Iowa she may spend the majority of the time in Utah but everything legal wise is based in Iowa. AKA she is a Iowa resident...


If that is actually true then by the definition of residency on DNR site that would be illegal. My personal theory is it has something to do with her "student" status. She is apparently still in college because she mentions taking finals in a couple social media posts recently. There may be some loophole where you can remain a resident if you are a student at an out of state college. If so, sounds like a good reason to go for that PHD...student status for life :teeth:


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

hoytshooter03 said:


> I find it funny that there are so many Super Sleuths here on Archery Talk. Maybe they can look for Hillary Clinton's emails? Or wait is Taylor Drury and the Family really Russian Oligarchs?


Some super sleuths on AT have uncovered some mighty interesting things over the years.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

MNarrow said:


> Like it has been previously mentioned..........not all TV hunters have gone the straight and narrow regarding lawful hunting.........


So that makes all TV hunters suspect? There are far more "average Joe hunters" out there breaking game laws but that doesn't mean the rest of us are as well. That's just a baseless generalization.



Juneauhunt said:


> I don't know that it has a detrimental effect on hunting, but they "treat deer hunting" as a competition and a game show and one giant commercial and it makes me puke. How's that? It's an opinion. No more or less valid than your opinion of them.



Critical Mass is a gameshow-type show, I'll give you that, but that's only one of several hunting shows the Drury's are a part of and make. Like I said before, Critical Mass will only be brought up and remembered by the haters. I understand it's just your opinion and I respect that. Chances are you'd not have a problem if all hunting shows dried up and went the way of the Dodo bird and if they didn't have the commercials that apparently make you ill, they would. Would you not love the opportunity to do something you love and that you're passionate about for a living? For all I know, you may already but I know I for one would love to be able to support my family by hunting and/or fishing. I can't and won't hate on those that are able to do this simply because I can't. Granted, if they're in the wrong and found to be participating in illegal activities, I'll drop'em like a hot skillet but I won't hate on them simply for the sake of hating on them.

As far as your "competition" comment, do you not have friendly competitions with your hunting/fishing buddies? I know I never hit the water without wanting to catch the most fish or bigger fish than my buddies. Every deer season, I want to be able to shoot the most mature buck of any of my hunting buddies. What's wrong with that? We're all still supportive and extremely happy for each other when they catch a big fish or kill a good buck but we also rub it in a little when any of us come out on the winning side. Again, what's wrong with that? None of that changes the reason we hunt, fish and simply enjoy spending time together in the great outdoors.

If a fellow hunter's actions don't have a negative or somehow other detrimental impact on the sport of hunting and our hunting community, why should we care what he does or how he does it?


----------



## _Splinter_ (Sep 10, 2018)

boonerville_IA said:


> And yes...Taylor draws her bow like Lonzo Ball shoots a basketball


Hopefully Lavar Ball doesn't see this. He will be saying his 3 boys and him will out shoot Levi Morgan next.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

Early Ice said:


> I agree with this. If I want to watch a soap opra i'll do it. All the commercialized BS. BBD, Hit list bucks (like you people are assassins or something). Naming deer, competitions on who shot the biggest. All the stuff is crap in my opinion.
> 
> When someone says "my hitlist". I just stop listening. When someone says they didn't shoot a buck because he has a broken g2....I stop listening. Who started all this????? it's all these knuckleheads with shows and making hunting a circus act.


This mentality has been around a lot longer than TV hunting shows. B&C and P&Y pre-date hunting shows by far. For the record, carnies have always existed. The circus simply gave them a bigger stage. Meaning, those "knuckleheads" you refer to have always been within our ranks. Some have simply been fortunate enough to make a living from hunting and have therefore gained the stage that is TV.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Great buck by Ms. Drury, it would be awesome to hunt a managed property(ies) like they do. I'm about 99.999% sure that Ms. Drury is 100% legal with her residency. Definitely a valid question by the OP, but I'd guess she's legal. 

I've met Mark Drury and Jared Lurk at a ball game and they were both very cool, down to earth guys. Talked for 20 mins or so. Critical Mass is awful, but for all of their shows they produce, bound to have a stinker from time to time. 

Drury's Catch-A-Dream is flat out awesome and I love what they do with those special hunters each time


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

_Splinter_ said:


> Hopefully Lavar Ball doesn't see this. He will be saying his 3 boys and him will out shoot Levi Morgan next.


While wearing $500 knock off clown shoes.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Sounds to me like she is skirting the law. I'd guess she maintains her drivers license but isn't a resident per letter of the law.


----------



## DriftlessArcher (Jul 21, 2015)

I feel and have always felt that states will sometimes "gift" celebrities tags. Think of how many tv hunters draw these "once in a lifetime tags" every year. Just doesn't happen.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

archer8030 said:


> So that makes all TV hunters suspect?


What? I said not all TV hunters are lawful.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Disco89 said:


> No, that would be legal. If her legal residence is in Iowa, regardless of where she spends most of her time, she is an Iowa resident. It wouldn't be until she changes her drivers license to, for example, a UT license (showing proof of residence in that state) that she would become a UT resident.
> 
> Think of an out-of-state college student or similar. They live almost year-round outside of the state, but legally, they are still a resident.


Doesn't it state plain and clear in the Iowa hunting regulations that you must live in Iowa for at least 90 days immediately prior to purchasing a license?


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm guessing they are getting special tags from the State/Governor. I personally received a Governor's Tag in Iowa on two different occasions, but my understanding is that the guidelines on that program have changed dramatically. I was told the tags were for folks that could promote Iowa in a major way and be able to prove it (like celebrities - Luke Bryan, Gary Lavox, etc.) and they were for disabled vets. I am not claiming this to be fact, but it's just what I recall being told. 

I have seen the Governor of Iowa hunting with the Drury's on several shows so I'm guessing they have a special deal.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Remington441 said:


> Do what I Did. Buy land and put a cabin on it. I changed my home address to the Iowa location for residency. I travel for work around the country, just maintain residency in Iowa. Even though I never spend any time there besides hunting..


Lol your location says PA? You renting a hotel in PA for work?


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

DriftlessArcher said:


> I feel and have always felt that states will sometimes "gift" celebrities tags. Think of how many tv hunters draw these "once in a lifetime tags" every year. Just doesn't happen.


With the number of hunters lining up to hunt states like Iowa, what would they have to gain by "gifting" tags to "celebrities?"


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I just hope that this cumulative group on AT can get to the bottom of this travesty!!!!


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> I'm guessing they are getting special tags from the State/Governor. I personally received a Governor's Tag in Iowa on two different occasions, but my understanding is that the guidelines on that program have changed dramatically. I was told the tags were for folks that could promote Iowa in a major way and be able to prove it (like celebrities - Luke Bryan, Gary Lavox, etc.) and they were for disabled vets. I am not claiming this to be fact, but it's just what I recall being told.
> 
> I have seen the Governor of Iowa hunting with the Drury's on several shows so I'm guessing they have a special deal.


If true thats bull ****


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

-bowfreak- said:


> I just hope that this cumulative group on AT can get to the bottom of this travesty!!!!


Right there with Where is Jimmy Hoffa, Who shot JFK, Is 2Pac waiting tables in Tijuana still..etc


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

MNarrow said:


> Doesn't it state plain and clear in the Iowa hunting regulations that you must live in Iowa for at least 90 days immediately prior to purchasing a license?


Yes it does


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

boonerville_IA said:


> Yes it does
> View attachment 6634289


This reminds me of the Chris Bracket story


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

-bowfreak- said:


> I just hope that this cumulative group on AT can get to the bottom of this travesty!!!!


No kidding. If only the bowhunting season were open then they would not have all this free time for this sort of really petty stuff.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

All part of being a celebrity huntress....


----------



## garman (Oct 22, 2014)

I have to agree...The words written by some on this post are despicable at the least. I will also say to your list of sayings I will add these as my "shut down phrases. 
1.) "not my first rodeo" like that is to impress more but more so to scare me off 
2.)" 'nuff said" 
3.)last but not least the ultimate for shutting down a conversation..."my deer I have been hunting"


----------



## 17ghk (Nov 11, 2009)

lots of board people here. i could care less what they do.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

BigDeer said:


> Great buck by Ms. Drury, it would be awesome to hunt a managed property(ies) like they do. I'm about 99.999% sure that Ms. Drury is 100% legal with her residency. Definitely a valid question by the OP, but I'd guess she's legal.
> 
> I've met Mark Drury and Jared Lurk at a ball game and they were both very cool, down to earth guys. Talked for 20 mins or so. Critical Mass is awful, but for all of their shows they produce, bound to have a stinker from time to time.
> 
> Drury's Catch-A-Dream is flat out awesome and I love what they do with those special hunters each time



I seriously doubt that they claim Taylor is a resident of Iowa. She is very open about living in Utah with her fiance on social media. I'm pretty sure the Drury's get Governor's Tags because they promote the state of Iowa quite extensively.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> I seriously doubt that they claim Taylor is a resident of Iowa. She is very open about living in Utah with her fiance on social media. I'm pretty sure the Drury's get Governor's Tags because they promote the state of Iowa quite extensively.


I guess my point I was trying to make is they're doing it legally.


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> I seriously doubt that they claim Taylor is a resident of Iowa. She is very open about living in Utah with her fiance on social media. I'm pretty sure the Drury's get Governor's Tags because they promote the state of Iowa quite extensively.


The governor's tag program was scaled back drastically a few years ago. That's why you don't see Terry bow hunting here every year any more


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

BigDeer said:


> I guess my point I was trying to make is they're doing it legally.


I see. I just know she isn't legal with her residency, but I'm sure she is with her tags. Otherwise, they wouldn't be so foolish as to put it all out there like they do.


----------



## Irish87 (Dec 13, 2017)

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> No kidding. If only the bowhunting season were open then they would not have all this free time for this sort of really petty stuff.


yet here you are Ron



I would bet it's 100 percent legal, but not all that cool. I would guess Governor tags


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Dickenscpa said:


> I'm more shocked to hear "lives with boyfriend in Utah." I legitimately thought she was 12-14 yrs old.


She was, about 10 years or so ago.lol


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Not concerned about this little gal BUT I DO have a worn plastic holder in my wallet that says I HAVE LIFETIME HUNTING, FISHING Lic for IOWA. I do have to buy a Deer Tag yearly & Trout Stamp if I fish for them.. Catch is, you have to reach age 65 1st... I "wish" I had bought a "lifetime" in my home state of Illinois b/4 moving (different rules).


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> I see. I just know she isn't legal with her residency, but I'm sure she is with her tags. Otherwise, they wouldn't be so foolish as to put it all out there like they do.


100% agree PCH


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> I see. I just know she isn't legal with her residency, but I'm sure she is with her tags. Otherwise, they wouldn't be so foolish as to put it all out there like they do.


I also agree. Definitely not a resident of Iowa anymore but no chance she was hunting without a tag.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

archer8030 said:


> MNarrow said:
> 
> 
> > Like it has been previously mentioned..........not all TV hunters have gone the straight and narrow regarding lawful hunting.........
> ...


I'm sorry; we just live in 2 different worlds. "Hating because I can't make a living hunting and fishing" and "hating for the sake of hating" are ridiculous statements. And NO, I don't want to BEAT my family or friends when fishing and hunting. Good grief!! I want THEM to have a great time and ME to have a great show time. 

And, and by the way, I've been watching the Drurys for decades, LONG before Critical Mass, including when they originally made good shows. I've professed my disdain for their OVER-commercialized antics (I'm not against commercials in general) on AT for years and emailed Matt about it for a while years ago.

I don't like what they've become, that's all.


----------



## jddub (Sep 21, 2018)

boonerville_IA said:


> Yes it does
> View attachment 6634289


This is to qualify for your initial proof of residency, correct? I'm guessing no one out there that has had an IA driver's license for their entire life is having to prove they have lived in IA for 90 consecutive days or submit all that paperwork prior to purchasing their license. If that's the case, I feel sorry for you all. 

More than likely she has a IA address as her legal, physical address, has had an IA driver's license since being able to drive, pays IA income tax, etc, is claimed as a dependent and is insured by her IA resident parents, and is an out-of-state college student in another state (which most states make accommodations for). If those are true, she is absolutely an IA resident.


----------



## Disco89 (Oct 17, 2017)

boonerville_IA said:


> Yes it does
> View attachment 6634289


This is to become a resident. She already IS a resident. Therefore she doesn't need to do anything other than show her valid IA drivers license or similar when buying a hunting license.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

Juneauhunt said:


> I'm sorry; we just live in 2 different worlds. "Hating because I can't make a living hunting and fishing" and "hating for the sake of hating" are ridiculous statements. And NO, I don't want to BEAT my family or friends when fishing and hunting. Good grief!! I want THEM to have a great time and ME to have a great show time.
> 
> And, and by the way, I've been watching the Drurys for decades, LONG before Critical Mass, including when they originally made good shows. I've professed my disdain for their OVER-commercialized antics (I'm not against commercials in general) on AT for years and emailed Matt about it for a while years ago.
> 
> I don't like what they've become, that's all.


While you may see those statements as "ridiculous," the more ridiculous fact is that these attitudes do exist. Just look around here on AT. You won't have to look too hard either.

I guess we do live in two different worlds. My hunting/fishing buddies and I always enjoy friendly competition, in almost everything we do together, AND we're capable of having a great time while doing it. I guess I don't understand why that's such a 'good grief" thing. Oh well. To each his own.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Residency isn't where you spend all of your time.... It should be where you spend most of your "personal time". Quite a few years back, I was traveling for work A LOT. I rented a house in Pa (that I paid for out of my pocket) and I had an apartment in Yuma AZ and another in Las Cruces NM. I rented furnished apartments in those two cities so I could come and go as needed and not have to worry about booking hotels. (it was cheaper in the long run too) Both of the apartments were on my monthly expense report and I was reimbursed. Truth be told, I spent more time in Yuma than either of the other properties. I traveled like this for a few years until a promotion required me to work on an installation in NJ. (I still travel for work some times but never more than 3 weeks at a time) During all that time, I maintained my Pa residency. I still had a Pa Drivers License, my truck was still registered in Pa and I still paid Pa Income Tax. When deer season rolled around, I bought a Pa Resident hunting license as I had paperwork proving I was a resident, took some vacation days and went hunting. 

I don't know the Drury's personally but I've seen their shows... I'd suspect that Taylor is in a similar situation. Going to college and working (filming the show) in other states, but that doesn't change her residency status provided she doesn't get a new drivers license or a resident hunting license in another state.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

RESIDENT means a natural person who meets
one of the following criteria.
1. Has physically resided in this state as the
person’s principal and primary residence or domicile
for a period of not less than 90 consecutive
days immediately before applying for or purchasing
a resident license, and has an Iowa driver’s
license or non-operators ID. Factors to determine
the domicile include, but are not limited to: place of
employment, mailing (street) address, utility records,
real estate records, vehicle registrations.

She has a home in Utah and lives there. The only way she can hunt Iowa is if she drew a tag or has a governor's tag.

She obviously cannot claim residency in Iowa like so many have stated.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

archer8030 said:


> While you may see those statements as "ridiculous," the more ridiculous fact is that these attitudes do exist. Just look around here on AT. You won't have to look too hard either.
> 
> I guess we do live in two different worlds. My hunting/fishing buddies and I always enjoy friendly competition, in almost everything we do together, AND we're capable of having a great time while doing it. I guess I don't understand why that's such a 'good grief" thing. Oh well. To each his own.


When my BILs, nephews, my son get together for deer hunting and fishing trips, there is all kinds of shh talking going on. We all have a great time too. How we roll, everyone is different.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

BigDeer said:


> When my BILs, nephews, my son get together for deer hunting and fishing trips, there is all kinds of shh talking going on. We all have a great time too. How we roll, everyone is different.


We definitely roll alike.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

archer8030 said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry; we just live in 2 different worlds. "Hating because I can't make a living hunting and fishing" and "hating for the sake of hating" are ridiculous statements. And NO, I don't want to BEAT my family or friends when fishing and hunting. Good grief!! I want THEM to have a great time and ME to have a great show time.
> ...


This is in no way as personal jab at you, but I see in your history that you don't particularly care for people to talk down hunting shows, so I was in a losing battle with you from the get-go. 😉

The upshot is that I agree with a ton of other things I discovered in your post history, so we have THAT going for us. Same with BigDeer and he's right...we all roll a little different.


----------



## Gangster II (May 12, 2009)

If you buy farm raised deer and let them go on your property, do you need a deer tag?


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

Juneauhunt said:


> This is in no way as personal jab at you, but I see in your history that you don't particularly care for people to talk down hunting shows, so I was in a losing battle with you from the get-go. &#55357;&#56841;
> 
> The upshot is that I agree with a ton of other things I discovered in your post history, so we have THAT going for us. Same with BigDeer and he's right...we all roll a little different.


Ok, so it's a little creepy that someone would go to that length but whatever does it for you. Second, you're right, I don't buy into the baseless hate for hunting TV shows. As you may know since you've been reading up on me, my job has allowed me to meet and get to know a lot of the personalities you see on hunting shows and some I am lucky enough to call friends. While it's true that some are nothing more than "personalities," some aren't who they claim to be and some are just flat out law-breaking a-holes, the vast majority are nothing like the haters try to make them out to be. So yes, it gets under my skin that people form such views and attitudes towards some of the TV hunting shows and yet they know absolutely nothing about them or the people hosting them. I also find it funny that some of those same haters that claim to never watch hunting shows because they're this, that or the other actually know as much about the shows themselves as people that do watch them. It's not a matter of a "losing battle." It's a matter of getting the facts straight and if one doesn't have the facts, they shouldn't pretend to then have the answers.


----------



## revcgoodman (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations to Taylor on an awesome deer. 

However, this thread was started with both conjecture of facts and malicious intent. I am actually old enough to remember when we gave our fellow man the benefit of the doubt. I also remember when this site was much more enjoyable to read.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

revcgoodman said:


> congratulations to taylor on an awesome deer.
> 
> However, this thread was started with both conjecture of facts and malicious intent. I am actually old enough to remember when we gave our fellow man the benefit of the doubt. I also remember when this site was much more enjoyable to read.


hrrrumph!!


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

revcgoodman said:


> Congratulations to Taylor on an awesome deer.
> 
> However, this thread was started with both conjecture of facts and malicious intent. I am actually old enough to remember when we gave our fellow man the benefit of the doubt. I also remember when this site was much more enjoyable to read.


....really?


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

archer8030 said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > This is in no way as personal jab at you, but I see in your history that you don't particularly care for people to talk down hunting shows, so I was in a losing battle with you from the get-go. ��
> ...


Not a fan of olive branches, I see. Well, since you're a big proponent of getting facts straight before jumping in, I would think that you'd appreciate my doing a little research as our conversation continued, rather than being creeped out about it. You also have no idea if people's opinions about anything are "baseless". That's conjecture.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

Juneauhunt said:


> Not a fan of olive branches, I see. Well, since you're a big proponent of getting facts straight before jumping in, I would think that you'd appreciate my doing a little research as our conversation continued, rather than being creeped out about it. You also have no idea if people's opinions about anything are "baseless". That's conjecture.



Sorry. I didn't realize it was an olive branch or that we were in the middle of something that required an olive branch. I didn't take it personal enough to even think to be offered an olive branch or to offer one of my own. Again, my apologies. In all the years I've been on AT, I've never thought to read up on anyone's history so yeah, that caught me off guard. That said, since you did some light reading on my post history, if you could've been a part of those conversations, you would've seen/read plenty of derogatory comments that couldn't be supported with anything more than a "just cuz" response when asked for an explanation. That's pretty much the definition of baseless (without foundation in fact). Note, I didn't say every comment was baseless. I specifically said I have a problem with the baseless hate for TV hunting shows.


Again, didn't mean to snub your olive branch. I simply didn't recognize it or see it coming.


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

MNarrow said:


> RESIDENT means a natural person who meets
> one of the following criteria.
> 1. Has physically resided in this state as the
> person’s principal and primary residence or domicile
> ...


Would working as a member of Drury Outdoors not qualify as working in Iowa?


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

MNarrow said:


> RESIDENT means a natural person who meets
> one of the following criteria.
> 1. Has physically resided in this state as the
> person’s principal and primary residence or domicile
> ...


Would working as a member of Drury Outdoors not qualify as working in Iowa?


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

archer8030 said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > Not a fan of olive branches, I see. Well, since you're a big proponent of getting facts straight before jumping in, I would think that you'd appreciate my doing a little research as our conversation continued, rather than being creeped out about it. You also have no idea if people's opinions about anything are "baseless". That's conjecture.
> ...


Too funny. But then, I like passive aggressiveness as much as the next guy.


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

MNarrow said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> > Do what I Did. Buy land and put a cabin on it. I changed my home address to the Iowa location for residency. I travel for work around the country, just maintain residency in Iowa. Even though I never spend any time there besides hunting..
> ...


Own a home in Pa. born and raised. Currently renting a House in Michigan for Work.. Spent more time Hunting in Iowa than living in my house in Pa for years. So I decided to purchase property in Iowa and obtain residency.. pretty simple. Talked to a few people to determine what I needed to do before exploring any further..

Quite Simple


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

I wonder if they will add best time to poach to DeerCast?


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Archer's helping Archer's.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Mar 2, 2018)

Is the tinfoil hat booth this way... or over here?

People sure crack me up. I'm not here to stir the pot, but it's clear most of you are assuming things and don't have a clue.

I know Taylor. This deer was taken legally and is a great buck. Discrediting it might make some feel better, but she doesn't lose sleep over that.


----------



## Darrens6601 (Jul 16, 2015)

M.Magis said:


> Are people so bored that they actively go looking to prove people they don't even know are breaking the law, for no reason other than they're on TV? Seriously, there has to be something better to do.


Exactly it’s hunting season who’s got time for all this . Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

The state issues celebrity tags. They have around 50-75 of these tags. I can’t remember the exact number. 
She will get a tag again for 2019 guaranteed.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Ishi Spirit said:


> The state issues celebrity tags. They have around 50-75 of these tags. I can’t remember the exact number.
> She will get a tag again for 2019 guaranteed.


This^^^^. And working in Iowa with out living in Iowa does not qualify as an Iowa resident. Both states deduct taxes from their pay, and they get the taxes they paid to Iowa back at the end of the year.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

maxx98 said:


> No lifetime license and like mentioned above you cant just own ground here you technically have to live here.


Pretty sure that's correct. I knew a guy from Michigan that owned land in Iowa and had to go thru the draw procedure as a non-resident. He eventually got divorced and moved to Iowa.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Some serious jealousy/hate for a young lady that kills big deer. Oh ya that's right big bucks make people do and act stupid, make stupid comments on forums things like that. 


Keep on killing big deer young lady.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

B3AV3R said:


> Would working as a member of Drury Outdoors not qualify as working in Iowa?


Taylor lives in Utah. I live in Minnesota. Taylor works in Iowa. If I work across the border in Iowa I cannot purchase Iowa resident tags.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

I live in Wisconsin, I buy a iowa tag every 4 years. WoooHooo! I actually hope it stays this way and they don't increase the tags. If they open it up more, WI residents will ruin it quickly.....

As far as Taylor Drury, who's that?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Everything, except death can be circumvented by money.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

trial153 said:


> Everything, except death can be circumvented by money.


AND That's the bottom line!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> AND That's the bottom line!


cause Stone Cold said so??


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

You smell what I'm cookin


----------



## DriftlessArcher (Jul 21, 2015)

Ishi Spirit said:


> The state issues celebrity tags. They have around 50-75 of these tags. I can’t remember the exact number.
> She will get a tag again for 2019 guaranteed.


This is what I've been saying all along.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

The celebrity tags is BS everything that is wrong with hunting.


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

special things for special people. There are many forms of discrimination in this world, and this is one of them in my book. It is all over the place in one form or another. I like Taylor and congrats to her for sure.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

bghunter7311 said:


> The celebrity tags is BS everything that is wrong with hunting.


Lol what's wrong with 50-75 governor tags per year?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

MNarrow said:


> Lol what's wrong with 50-75 governor tags per year?


Campaign donations are the gifts that keep on giving.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

I'd take a Gov tag for Iowa.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

BigDeer said:


> I'd take a Gov tag for Iowa.


Yep, I would, too.


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

BigDeer said:


> I'd take a Gov tag for Iowa.


Who in their right mind wouldn't? Some people. The celebrities have grown our industry exponentially. They help it WAY more then they hurt it. With out them we would not be where we are with land management, animal management, technology, rights.....They have helped the industry grow but lets keep hating them because we don't get to shoot monster animials every year. Who cares I hunt because I love the outdoors and providing meat for my family and not because I want to spend a crap ton of money on mounts to fill my walls.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Gamover06 said:


> Who in their right mind wouldn't? Some people. The celebrities have grown our industry exponentially. They help it WAY more then they hurt it. With out them we would not be where we are with land management, animal management, technology, rights.....They have helped the industry grow but lets keep hating them because we don't get to shoot monster animials every year. Who cares I hunt because I love the outdoors and providing meat for my family and not because I want to spend a crap ton of money on mounts to fill my walls.


Well I am about 180 degrees from this opinion. 

Nothing has hurt our sport more then the over commercialization and montization of wildlife.


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

trial153 said:


> Well I am about 180 degrees from this opinion.
> 
> Nothing has hurt our sport more then the over commercialization and montization of wildlife.


unfortunately commercializing (as you call it) shows that there is a value (tax dollars) for the government to protect it, you may disagree but it generates hundreds of millions of dollars a year and shows with celebrities killing monsters on guided hunts shows others that if they spend the money they might be able to kill monsters also. No different then buying Jordans back in the 80's and 90's people though it would help then jump higher.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Gamover06 said:


> Who in their right mind wouldn't? Some people. The celebrities have grown our industry exponentially. They help it WAY more then they hurt it. With out them we would not be where we are with land management, animal management, technology, rights.....They have helped the industry grow but lets keep hating them because we don't get to shoot monster animials every year. Who cares I hunt because I love the outdoors and providing meat for my family and not because I want to spend a crap ton of money on mounts to fill my walls.


I just like hunting different areas. I've never hunted Iowa, Kentucky, Montana, or Ohio, I really hope I get a chance at those states. Kudos you love the outdoors and providing meat for the fam, I do as well. I also love spending a crap ton of money on mounts for the wall. Too each their own as long as it's legal, no worries from me.


----------



## patriotoutlaw (Sep 17, 2013)

trial153 said:


> Well I am about 180 degrees from this opinion.
> 
> Nothing has hurt our sport more then the over commercialization and montization of wildlife.


This is more in my line of thinking.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

Juneauhunt said:


> Too funny. But then, I like passive aggressiveness as much as the next guy.


Not a fan of the truth and honesty, I see. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

trial153 said:


> Well I am about 180 degrees from this opinion.
> 
> Nothing has hurt our sport more then the over commercialization and montization of wildlife.


I think Iowa limiting NR tags and not providing automatic landowner tags makes up for the negatives of 50 governor tags.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Gamover06 said:


> unfortunately commercializing (as you call it) shows that there is a value (tax dollars) for the government to protect it, you may disagree but it generates hundreds of millions of dollars a year and shows with celebrities killing monsters on guided hunts shows others that if they spend the money they might be able to kill monsters also. No different then buying Jordans back in the 80's and 90's people though it would help then jump higher.


Please show me where your model is working? 

https://www.npr.org/2018/03/20/593001800/decline-in-hunters-threatens-how-u-s-pays-for-conservation

https://www.biggamelogic.com/Articl...r-Look-At-The-Decline-In-Hunter-Participation

http://www.trcp.org/2017/09/07/confirmed-decline-hunter-participation-call-action-sportsmen/

https://www.outdoorlife.com/why-we-are-losing-hunters-and-how-to-fix-it

http://outdoortrailsnetwork.com/expert-advice/the-great-decline-how-to-solve-hunter-participation

https://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/13/sports/13deer.html

https://www.sltrib.com/artsliving/o...-the-decline-according-to-new-federal-survey/

https://wsfrprograms.fws.gov/subpages/licenseinfo/hunting.htm


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

wow!
congrats to her!


----------



## Dickenscpa (May 2, 2015)

IMO, if she has been a long time resident of Iowa, just living or staying with the boyfriend in Utah really doesn't negate her Iowa residence to me as long as she has kept that residence. A lot of people who shack up together before marriage look at it as a trial and both will maintain their separate residences.

In my eyes (maybe because of what I do for a living) where's her driver's license and what address is on her tax return and if she's paying the Iowa state income tax as a resident, she deserves a tag.

I'd say that if her and boyfriend got in a tiff at lunch today she could be back in Iowa this evening at her residence and be interviewing boyfriend #2.

Even some married people file Married Filing Separate with different addresses in different states and they are happily married it's just the way their careers are structured.

I think it all comes down to her tax returns, if she claims Utah residency on her return - files a non resident return in Iowa to get the non resident rate and takes that tax as a credit on a Utah resident tax return - then i could see people having a problem with her getting an Iowa tag especially from people getting turned down for one year after year.


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

boonerville_IA said:


> Yes it does
> View attachment 6634289


In fact, it says you must like in Iowa for 90 *CONSECUTIVE DAYS IMMEDIATELY * before purchase of a resident privilege. 

So, I bought my Iowa resident tags on August 24th, the first day they went on sale. 
That means that You would have to live in Iowa from at least May 24th. or after depending on when you bought your license. 

And from the regulations, here is the definition of a resident according to the State of Iowa 

RESIDENT means a natural person who meets one of the following criteria.

1. Has physically resided in this state as the person’s principal and primary residence or domicile for a period of not less than 90 consecutive days immediately before applying for or purchasing a resident license, and has an Iowa driver’s license or non-operators ID. Factors to determine the domicile include, but are not limited to: place of
employment, mailing (street) address, utility records,real estate records, vehicle registrations. A person is not considered a resident under this paragraph if the person is residing in the state only for a special or temporary purpose including, but not limited to; engaging in hunting, fishing or trapping.

2. Is a full-time student at an accredited educational institution in Iowa and resides in Iowa while attending the educational institution, or is a fulltime student under 25 years of age at an accredited educational institution outside the state as long as at least one parent or legal guardian maintains a principal and primary residence in Iowa. 

3. Is a nonresident under 18 years of age with a parent who is a legal resident of Iowa.

4. Is a member of the armed forces of the United States who is serving on active duty, claims residency in this state, and has filed a state individual income tax return for the preceding year, or is stationed in this state. 

My guess is that Taylor falls under #2

http://www.iowadnr.gov/Portals/idnr/uploads/Hunting/huntingregs.pdf


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

Neokane said:


> In fact, it says you must like in Iowa for 90 *CONSECUTIVE DAYS IMMEDIATELY * before purchase of a resident privilege.
> 
> So, I bought my Iowa resident tags on August 24th, the first day they went on sale.
> That means that You would have to live in Iowa from at least May 24th. or after depending on when you bought your license.
> ...


I think we have a winner! I would bet #2 is what is happening here.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

trial153 said:


> Please show me where your model is working?
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/03/20/593001800/decline-in-hunters-threatens-how-u-s-pays-for-conservation
> 
> ...


All of these articles pertain to a decline in hunter participation. This has been a known issue for many years. How have hunting shows, or "commercialization" contributed to the decline in hunter participation? 

I can see how the pussification of society has contributed to a decline in hunter participation (and an increase in bird watching). I can see how parents/adults not getting kids into hunting has contributed to a decline hunter participation. I can see how less available hunting grounds has contributed to a decline in hunting participation. But I don't see the correlation between hunting shows, or "commercialization" and a decline in hunter participation.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

archer8030 said:


> All of these articles pertain to a decline in hunter participation. This has been a known issue for many years. How have hunting shows, or "commercialization" contributed to the decline in hunter participation?
> 
> I can see how the pussification of society has contributed to a decline in hunter participation (and an increase in bird watching). I can see how parents/adults not getting kids into hunting has contributed to a decline hunter participation. I can see how less available hunting grounds has contributed to a decline in hunting participation. But I don't see the correlation between hunting shows, or "commercialization" and a decline in hunter participation.


I believe the pursuit of big deer and value placed on them aka commercialization has made hunting in many areas an elitist sport. Hunter access has never been harder for the average kid trying to get involved in the outdoors without a successful parent to lease or own land for them. 3 guys leasing hundred of acres in multiple states I'm not saying they don't have the right to do it but largely has eliminated many of the farmers telling the local kid sure go ahead and hunt just avoid the cows and close the gates.


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't get why people don't go straight to the regs when something like this is brought up. 
It's all he said she said, my cousin's half sister's dad's friend said.. etc. 

It is obvious that there are loop-holes that some acknowledge to exploiting... but not system is 100% perfect. 
As an lifelong Iowa resident and a land owner tenant, I am glad that I can go to any gas station/wal-mart/sporting good store and purchase tags over the counter. 

Sorry to those who have to wait for tags, while others exploit the system.


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

trial153 said:


> Please show me where your model is working?
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/03/20/593001800/decline-in-hunters-threatens-how-u-s-pays-for-conservation
> 
> ...


Soooo the decline in hunters is due to celebrity hunters? Really. I am pretty sure tv networks and product companies would beg to differ other wise they are just throwing their money away. The decline is most likely due to kids never getting outside and sitting in front of the TV and cell phones. There is also a shift from people living rurally to people moving in closer to bigger cities because that is were the jobs are so you are taking them out of the hunting and fishing environment. It really doesn't matter this has nothing to do with this thread and it doesn't matter what anyone says your not changing your mind and I am not going to change my mind and that is great we can both believe what we believe. Have a nice day.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Neokane said:


> In fact, it says you must like in Iowa for 90 *CONSECUTIVE DAYS IMMEDIATELY * before purchase of a resident privilege.
> 
> So, I bought my Iowa resident tags on August 24th, the first day they went on sale.
> That means that You would have to live in Iowa from at least May 24th. or after depending on when you bought your license.
> ...


Yes number 2 or a governor tag would be it.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

archer8030 said:


> All of these articles pertain to a decline in hunter participation. This has been a known issue for many years. How have hunting shows, or "commercialization" contributed to the decline in hunter participation?
> 
> I can see how the pussification of society has contributed to a decline in hunter participation (and an increase in bird watching). I can see how parents/adults not getting kids into hunting has contributed to a decline hunter participation. I can see how less available hunting grounds has contributed to a decline in hunting participation. But I don't see the correlation between hunting shows, or "commercialization" and a decline in hunter participation.


How much was it to lease land in Illinois, Iowa, Kansas or any other midwest state in the late 80's early 90's?
How much is it now.
All these shows either own or lease 1000's of private acres or hunt with an outfitter leasing 1000's of acres. This monopolizes the land you used to be able to walk on and just ask for permission and go hunt. 
The shows show you thats how to kill big bucks in the midwest= commercialization. Look at how much the states are raking in on a freakin deer tag for archery lol


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

ok, we are so far off the topic but actually the number one reason listed in several studies (I can go look them all up but then again so can everyone else) for hunters to stop going hunting is lack of a place to go. That lack of a place to go in places like Iowa is because well over 99% of land is private and not public. That means if you want to hunt (traditionally) you found a place to go on private ground that allowed access. This could be from a friend that owned ground, a farmer that allowed you access or maybe a deal you work out trading some labor for access. With the "commercialization" of hunting more people with the resources are tying up thru leasing or buying large tracks of land for a very limited number of hunters. The other hunters are pushed out and after a while of knocking on doors they loose the interest and quit. This is fact, this is what is happening in the midwest. It is not even up for debate. Why most organizations are reluctant to scream this fact out at the top of their lungs is mostly due to the fact that they are sponsored by companies that also promote shows that promote locking up large tracks of private land so they must tread lightly. I have spoken several times to editor of some of the largest bow hunting mag out there and they have told me this in person. 

I do not even have this issue as I am blessed to have a lot of private land to hunt but to think it is not an issue and it is not tied to big money that is tied to TV shows is crazy.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Back on topic.

Awesome buck, congrats to her.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

bghunter7311 said:


> I believe the pursuit of big deer and value placed on them aka commercialization has made hunting in many areas an elitist sport. Hunter access has never been harder for the average kid trying to get involved in the outdoors without a successful parent to lease or own land for them. 3 guys leasing hundred of acres in multiple states I'm not saying they don't have the right to do it but largely has eliminated many of the farmers telling the local kid sure go ahead and hunt just avoid the cows and close the gates.


I disagree that hunting is an elitist sport. A person can go to Walmart and buy everything they need to go hunting without taking out a loan. States protect and offer public land for hunting. Before joining the hunt club I'm in, I hunted public land exclusively and managed to have a great time AND put meat in the freezer while doing it.


As far as hunter access, yes, it is a big issue contributing to the decline but I don't see how the blame for that falls on "commercialization." I live in SC but grew up in MD. There are a lot of farms I used to work on and hunt on that, after moving to SC, I used to be able to go back to and still get permission to hunt. Granted, the farmer/land owner was just that, a farmer. Most rarely hunted but welcomed fresh deer meat when I offered. They were too busy farming to worry about hunting so as time went on, and the children of the farmers came into control of the farm/land, they were moving away from the farms and selling the land. The kids didn't have the interest in farming and therefore, no interest in hanging on to the land. I lost every farm I had permission to hunt to this exact scenario and it had nothing to do with "commercialization" or hunting shows. The mentality of "go ahead and hunt, just avoid the cows" has been dying (if not completely dead), as a whole, for many years, long before the influence of hunting shows. I get it though. Hunting shows and their brand of "commercialization" are tangible and therefore easy to point the finger of blame at. People make more money now than they did 20-30 years ago. Subsequently, things are more expensive now than they were 20-30 years ago. And I'm not just talking about hunting related things. If it were just hunting related things, then I could see the correlation but that's simply not the case.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

4IDARCHER said:


> ok, we are so far off the topic but actually the number one reason listed in several studies (I can go look them all up but then again so can everyone else) for hunters to stop going hunting is lack of a place to go. That lack of a place to go in places like Iowa is because well over 99% of land is private and not public. That means if you want to hunt (traditionally) you found a place to go on private ground that allowed access. This could be from a friend that owned ground, a farmer that allowed you access or maybe a deal you work out trading some labor for access. With the "commercialization" of hunting more people with the resources are tying up thru leasing or buying large tracks of land for a very limited number of hunters. The other hunters are pushed out and after a while of knocking on doors they loose the interest and quit. This is fact, this is what is happening in the midwest. It is not even up for debate. Why most organizations are reluctant to scream this fact out at the top of their lungs is mostly due to the fact that they are sponsored by companies that also promote shows that promote locking up large tracks of private land so they must tread lightly. I have spoken several times to editor of some of the largest bow hunting mag out there and they have told me this in person.
> 
> I do not even have this issue as I am blessed to have a lot of private land to hunt but to think it is not an issue and it is not tied to big money that is tied to TV shows is crazy.


This is it in a nutshell ^^^


----------



## Xlr8n (Feb 15, 2009)

No dog in this fight, but here's a suggestion: If someone has any issues with how Taylor Drury hunts the state of Iowa, have some balls and take it up with her personally rather than pointing fingers and throwing out rumors on a forum. 
The Drury's are always real good about interacting with the public and I'm sure she'd be willing to answer a simple question that is heading to 8 pages here. Good grief already.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Xlr8n said:


> No dog in this fight, but here's a suggestion: If someone has any issues with how Taylor Drury hunts the state of Iowa, have some balls and take it up with her personally rather than pointing fingers and throwing out rumors on a forum.
> The Drury's are always real good about interacting with the public and I'm sure she'd be willing to answer a simple question that is heading to 8 pages here. Good grief already.


This Idea was suggested on page one. People don't understand that you can have a permeant address and not live there for some time.


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

pinwheeled said:


> This Idea was suggested on page one. People don't understand that you can have a permeant address and not live there for some time.


On an unrelated note, your signature line is one of the best i have ever seen:cheers:


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> How much was it to lease land in Illinois, Iowa, Kansas or any other midwest state in the late 80's early 90's?
> How much is it now.
> All these shows either own or lease 1000's of private acres or hunt with an outfitter leasing 1000's of acres. This monopolizes the land you used to be able to walk on and just ask for permission and go hunt.
> The shows show you thats how to kill big bucks in the midwest= commercialization. Look at how much the states are raking in on a freakin deer tag for archery lol


How much was a gallon of gas in the late 80's early 90's? How much was a gallon of milk in the late 80's early 90's? How much was a loaf of bread in the late 80's early 90's? How much was a tube of toothpaste in the late 80's early 90's? How much was the average hourly rate for a mechanic in the late 80's early 90's? How much was the average annual household income in the late 80's early 90's? How much are all of those things now?


The second part of your comment is simply inaccurate. "All these shows" DO NOT "own or lease 1000's of private acres." Sure, some may but most don't. Some lease very small parcels of land but again, not all of them do. To "monopolize" something means obtain exclusive possession or control of. Are hunters that don't have a hunting show not allowed to own or lease land? I know I haven't received anything from the government telling me I can't own or lease land because I don't have a hunting show. Now, am I willing to invest as much into hunting as the hunting shows? Absolutely not. I don't have that kind of disposable income to invest as heavily into what is a HOBBY for us. If it were my livelihood and means of providing for my family, then yes, I'd invest considerably more time and money into hunting but again, for most of us, hunting is a HOBBY. Sure, we live for hunting. We eat, sleep and breathe hunting. We're passionate about hunting. When we're not hunting, we wish we were hunting and/or are talking about hunting. All that said doesn't change the fact that it's still a HOBBY for most of us. The success of a hunting show depends on content. If they constantly have shows where the hunter spends hour upon hour in the stand only to go home empty handed, sadly, that show will not be around for long. No sponsors will want to advertise with that show and therefore they will cease to be. They go to outfitters and they lease land to increase their odds of getting the footage and content they need to make a hunting show and hopefully, establish a successful brand. To that I say God bless Capitalism! Hunting shows are a business and what we do is a hobby. If you're being honest and objective, you can't relate the two. Hunting as a hobby allows us to go when we want to/can go and we don't have to kill something for use to consider the hunt successful. Hunting as a profession and as a means of providing for your family doesn't afford such leniency. You have to go hunt, you have to hit the road and leave family behind and, if you want to maintain viewers and sponsorships, you have to get that kill on film, no exceptions. 


But again, hunting shows and "commercialization" are easy to blame because they're tangible.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

archer8030 said:


> How much was a gallon of gas in the late 80's early 90's? How much was a gallon of milk in the late 80's early 90's? How much was a loaf of bread in the late 80's early 90's? How much was a tube of toothpaste in the late 80's early 90's? How much was the average hourly rate for a mechanic in the late 80's early 90's? How much was the average annual household income in the late 80's early 90's? How much are all of those things now?



Your right one question for you...
How much would a lease or property cost in the midwest if Whitetail deer were not there?

The TV shows SHOW you ....IF you have the money....you can buy or lease your own whitetail factory in the midwest. Plant it, supplement it, cull this, leave that...they show the blueprint and if you have the money you can do it....most people can't... ever go hunt in Europe??? me neither


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Your right one question for you...
> How much would a lease or property cost in the midwest if Whitetail deer were not there?
> 
> The TV shows SHOW you ....IF you have the money....you can buy or lease your own whitetail factory in the midwest. Plant it, supplement it, cull this, leave that...they show the blueprint and if you have the money you can do it....most people can't... ever go hunt in Europe??? me neither


To answer your first question, I have no idea. I've never hunted any further west than KY and that was through an invitation from a friend to hunt on private property (a farm). My guess is, "if whitetail deer were not there," they'd probably be giving the land away for free. So are you suggesting it's the whitetail deer's fault? I mean, AT wouldn't exist if it weren't for whitetail deer. Very few, if any, of the bow manufacturers would exist if it weren't for the whitetail deer. If Teddy Roosevelt hadn't enacted legislation to protect the whitetail deer, we wouldn't be having this conversation because they would've been wiped off the face of the earth. 

No one needs a TV show to show them anything related to whitetail deer. Magazines and other publications have been around a lot longer than TV hunting shows and they've been printing articles since their inception about where to hunt if you're looking for "trophy' animals. Those same magazines (that pre-date hunting shows, by far) also "show" you how to build "your own whitetail factory" and how to "plant it, supplement it, cull this, leave that..." So this mentality and this type of information pre-dates TV hunting shows, by far.

You bring up the "if you had the money" issue. If I had the money, I still wouldn't invest in a HOBBY as much as the TV hunting shows invest in their JOB/LIVELIHOOD. To do so would be financially irresponsible. There are a lot more of us (those who don't have a TV hunting show) than there are folks with TV hunting shows. We dictate the market. We dictate the content of the TV hunting shows. We drive the supply and demand of the industry. The hunting shows simply give what they're being asked for. That's why they're all so similar. They're appealing/catering to the same customer/market. 

People are going to do whatever they have to do in order to do what they want to do. It's as simple as that and that's of no fault of the hunting shows. People have been hunting long before TV and hunting shows. Boone & Crockett and Pope & Young have been around a lot longer than TV hunting shows so that shows us the mentality of chasing and killing "trophy" animals has been around a lot longer than TV hunting shows. To blame TV hunting shows for the issues mentioned in this thread about the sport of hunting is like blaming a child's school teacher for the child's disciplinary issues. There are far more parents than there are teachers and there are far more hunters than there are TV hunting shows. We'll never "fix" an issue until we identify the source of the problem.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

pinwheeled said:


> This Idea was suggested on page one. People don't understand that you can have a permeant address and not live there for some time.


You can only hunt Iowa as a resident if you live in Iowa for more than six months of the year you intend to hunt. If you just moved to Iowa you need to live here 90 days before qualifying for a resident license. You can own all the land or houses you want in Iowa; if you don't reside in Iowa you are not eligible for a resident license. Like was mentioned earlier this is most likely a celebrity tag issued by the state. The advertising through celebrity tags encourages nonresidents to come hunt Iowa. Also these tags are not cheap.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

https://www.thegazette.com/2011/08/18/states-governors-tags-remain-popular I may be wrong about the cost of these tags as tv personal can get these tags at cost with qualifications.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

archer8030 said:


> To answer your first question, I have no idea. I've never hunted any further west than KY and that was through an invitation from a friend to hunt on private property (a farm). My guess is, "if whitetail deer were not there," they'd probably be giving the land away for free. So are you suggesting it's the whitetail deer's fault? I mean, AT wouldn't exist if it weren't for whitetail deer. Very few, if any, of the bow manufacturers would exist if it weren't for the whitetail deer. If Teddy Roosevelt hadn't enacted legislation to protect the whitetail deer, we wouldn't be having this conversation because they would've been wiped off the face of the earth.
> 
> No one needs a TV show to show them anything related to whitetail deer. Magazines and other publications have been around a lot longer than TV hunting shows and they've been printing articles since their inception about where to hunt if you're looking for "trophy' animals. Those same magazines (that pre-date hunting shows, by far) also "show" you how to build "your own whitetail factory" and how to "plant it, supplement it, cull this, leave that..." So this mentality and this type of information pre-dates TV hunting shows, by far.
> 
> ...


LOL you win go support your favorite infomercial


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

newview said:


> Also these tags are not cheap.



WOW!!! You ain't kidding!!!

NR Hunting license- $123

NR Buck Tag (pending lottery)- $298

NR Antlerless tag- $128

NR Antlerless tag by County- $228 (not sure what this is or if it would be mandatory)

NR Preference Point- $52


So that would be $549 for me and that's not including the "By County" antlerless tag (again, don't know if this is needed) and the preference point. WOW!!! I guess I'll have to be happy with my NR hunts in Kentucky and Maryland.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> LOL you win go support your favorite infomercial


Ah yes. The old "can't maintain an intelligent and civil conversation and counter factual information so I'll resort to snarky jabs" approach. I should've seen that one coming. That's my bad. 


I shall take your suggestion and move on. Good day.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

archer8030 said:


> WOW!!! You ain't kidding!!!
> 
> NR Hunting license- $123
> 
> ...


Then consider 3 to 4 years of preference points for the better zones for bowhunting. Less for some gun seasons.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

archer8030 said:


> WOW!!! You ain't kidding!!!
> 
> NR Hunting license- $123
> 
> ...


Maybe totally wrong (probably), but isn't the first point $52 then the second and so forth points around $100+ each?


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

BigDeer said:


> Maybe totally wrong (probably), but isn't the first point $52 then the second and so forth points around $100+ each?


I believe the preference points price are the same each year. So if the rate is $52 this year that is what you'll pay next year for a point unless the price goes up. Not sure as I am a life long resident of Iowa. I know navigating the nonresident portion of the Iowa DNR website can get difficult.


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

Here you go!!

Anyone is welcome to bid on a high quality Iowa deer tag!

Not a resident? Not a problem!

*[url]http://www.aimingforacure.com/charity-deer-tag-auction/*[/URL]


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

You can also buy a NR lic in Illinois for about $500 every year no points needed lol...archery tag


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Neokane said:


> Here you go!!
> 
> Anyone is welcome to bid on a high quality Iowa deer tag!
> 
> ...


They should do this with all the celeb tags


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

BigDeer said:


> Maybe totally wrong (probably), but isn't the first point $52 then the second and so forth points around $100+ each?


I didn't see anything on the Iowa DNR site about escalating prices. It only had a flat rate (shown) of $52.

Can anyone explain the "By County" antlerless tag for $228 and how that differs from the regular antlerless tag for $128?


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

didnt read everything, but id bet its something along the lines of what i do. i have a place in wv, but the gf has a place in va thats closer to work. i havent slept in my own bed in approx 60 days, but my house is still my primary residence - all my bills go there, and my taxes are filed as a resident of wv. i look at it as no different than if i was put up in a motel for 6 months for work. if you maintain your house in another state and stay with a friend (or bf, gf, relative) whatever for 6 months, its not your residence. its theirs and you are a guest in my eyes.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

newview said:


> I believe the preference points price are the same each year. So if the rate is $52 this year that is what you'll pay next year for a point unless the price goes up. Not sure as I am a life long resident of Iowa. I know navigating the nonresident portion of the Iowa DNR website can get difficult.


To be honest I haven't looked recently. Back some years ago I thought I had a hook up for some hunting land and I bought the first point for around $50 and then the next year I was going to buy another point and the deal fell through and I saw (bad memory so probably wrong) they were $100+. No biggie either way.

*edit, just looked it up, it is $50 per point, sorry for my memory loss lol


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

JoshKeller84 said:


> didnt read everything, but id bet its something along the lines of what i do. i have a place in wv, but the gf has a place in va thats closer to work. i havent slept in my own bed in approx 60 days, but my house is still my primary residence - all my bills go there, and my taxes are filed as a resident of wv. i look at it as no different than if i was put up in a motel for 6 months for work. if you maintain your house in another state and stay with a friend (or bf, gf, relative) whatever for 6 months, its not your residence. its theirs and you are a guest in my eyes.


Her and her fiance purchased a home in Utah. She moved there. She calls it her home. Not the same situation as yours.


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

newview said:


> pinwheeled said:
> 
> 
> > This Idea was suggested on page one. People don't understand that you can have a permeant address and not live there for some time.
> ...


Not correct.. I have an Iowa Address, Drivers license and spend less than a month there. Work out of State 90% of the year..


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

MNarrow said:


> Her and her fiance purchased a home in Utah. She moved there. She calls it her home. Not the same situation as yours.


stop it if you pal around with government officials you don't have to play by the rules we all know this. Law are created for the common folk not "celebrities and government officials"


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

bghunter7311 said:


> stop it if you pal around with government officials you don't have to play by the rules we all know this. Law are created for the common folk not "celebrities and government officials"


And if she did receive a governor's tag then that's great for her.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

> DES MOINES - Recent charges filed against three Louisiana men in southeast Iowa underscore a growing problem during deer season - falsification of records in order to obtain illegal resident hunting licenses and deer tags.
> “Iowa only offers 6,000 nonresident deer licenses and the waiting period can be up to three years to get one,” said DNR Conservation Officer Joe Fourdyce.
> But as Iowa’s reputation for being one of the best places to hunt trophy-sized whitetail deer grows, so does the temptation for nonresidents to hunt in the state illegally rather than wait.
> Fourdyce said Iowa’s conservation officers are seeing a growing and disturbing trend of nonresidents purchasing land, sometimes even a house and trying to claim their residency is in Iowa, including getting an Iowa drivers license.
> ...


Not something to mess around with


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Shouldn't you guys be out hunting instead of worrying about where Taylor Drury does or doesn't live?


----------



## Xlr8n (Feb 15, 2009)

nicko said:


> Shouldn't you guys be out hunting instead of worrying about where Taylor Drury does or doesn't live?


Post-'o-the-thread. ^^


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

MNarrow said:


> And if she did receive a governor's tag then that's great for her.


hrrrumph!!!


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

archer8030 said:


> hrrrumph!!!


I didn't get a hrrumph outta that guy!!!!


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Yall are a lot more forgiving for a pretty young girl than Bracket


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

MNarrow said:


> I didn't get a hrrumph outta that guy!!!!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

bghunter7311 said:


> Yall are a lot more forgiving for a pretty young girl than Bracket


Maybe if she starts acting like a horses azz and belts out BOOYAH!! after every kill shot that will change. 

And if I remember correctly, Brackett was caught on video poaching a buck. There is zero proof that TD violated any games rules or regs. Quite a difference.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

nicko said:


> bghunter7311 said:
> 
> 
> > Yall are a lot more forgiving for a pretty young girl than Bracket
> ...


Or a few more episodes of Critical Mass. 🤮


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

Man I wish I was living in Iowa! All I ever see are gorgeous deer! In my opinion I think the drurys would not allow any illegal activity to be broadcasted like this. To me they seem like they value their image and integrity.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

bghunter7311 said:


> Yall are a lot more forgiving for a pretty young girl than Bracket


What's there to "forgive?" Kind of hard to compare this to Brackett. With the Brackett poaching allegations, there was plenty of proof to support the allegations. Here's it's nothing more than speculation and conjecture. Again, I'd hardly call that comparable.

That said, 8 pages (and counting) questioning the legalities of a buck that was killed is hardly what I'd call "forgiving."


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

Remington441 said:


> Not correct.. I have an Iowa Address, Drivers license and spend less than a month there. Work out of State 90% of the year..


Ummmm...I'm not sure if you are aware of this, but you just admitted to a felony. Iowa Code 483A, sections 1,2,9, & 10 disagree with your assessment of what is a resident. There is also an interesting court case of 3 guys who were doing exactly what you just claimed to be doing. JOSEPH W. DEMOCKO, DONALD JONES and JAMES SAMIS were charged with violating residency privileges. It didn't work out too well for them. I would be careful if I were you. Links to the Iowa code and the court case below...

https://www.legis.iowa.gov/docs/ico/chapter/483A.pdf
https://www.iowacourts.gov/media/documents/121944_15F1505475318.pdf


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

War_Material said:


> Man I wish I was living in Iowa! All I ever see are gorgeous deer! In my opinion I think the drurys would not allow any illegal activity to be broadcasted like this. To me they seem like they value their image and integrity.


That deer is a stud for sure. Very awesome buck and once in a lifetime for many.

Let's say she didn't receive a governor's tag and she obviously couldn't draw a tag in one year. That could still leave the out of state college an option to still receive a resident license......wonder what the law is regarding online schooling if the school isn't based in Utah but some other state?


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

bghunter7311 said:


> Yall are a lot more forgiving for a pretty young girl than Bracket


nice comparison, NOT!

give me a break!


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

I have no idea if she shot the deer legally but based on all the AT detectives submitting their supporting evidence unless it was a special government exemption I'd say the evidence points to probably not. I doubt the drurys would do anything illegal intentionally and she probably purchased a resident license as she always has assuming everything is legit. That being said it is very likely she isn't technically eligible to purchase a resident license.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

archer8030 said:


> bghunter7311 said:
> 
> 
> > Yall are a lot more forgiving for a pretty young girl than Bracket
> ...


You tell 'em, tiger!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

bghunter7311 said:


> Yall are a lot more forgiving for a pretty young girl than Bracket


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

bghunter7311;1108853447[B said:


> ]*I have no idea if she shot the deer legally* [/B]but based on all the AT detectives submitting their supporting evidence unless it was a special government exemption I'd say the evidence points to probably not. I doubt the drurys would do anything illegall intentionally and she probably purchased a resident license as she always has assuming everything is legit. *That being said it is very likely she isn't technically eligible to purchase a resident license.*


Well I guess that decides it.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

nicko said:


> Well I guess that decides it.


See that Bg can be objective and get to the bottom of things. Case closed little slap on the wrist and public shaming and don't do it again TD. We know if indeed you didn't have a governors tag it was on honest mistake.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

boonerville_IA said:


> Ummmm...I'm not sure if you are aware of this, but you just admitted to a felony. Iowa Code 483A, sections 1,2,9, & 10 disagree with your assessment of what is a resident. There is also an interesting court case of 3 guys who were doing exactly what you just claimed to be doing. JOSEPH W. DEMOCKO, DONALD JONES and JAMES SAMIS were charged with violating residency privileges. It didn't work out too well for them. I would be careful if I were you. Links to the Iowa code and the court case below...
> 
> https://www.legis.iowa.gov/docs/ico/chapter/483A.pdf
> https://www.iowacourts.gov/media/documents/121944_15F1505475318.pdf


So, where does this guy live then if he travels to 49 other states to work, where does he get to call home? If your working and living in a camper for 11 months out of the year all over the usa where would you call home if you have a home in Iowa your DL is from there and bills are there.


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

bowtech2006 said:


> So, where does this guy live then if he travels to 49 other states to work, where does he get to call home? If your working and living in a camper for 11 months out of the year all over the usa where would you call home if you have a home in Iowa your DL is from there and bills are there.


I don't make the rules. read the statute and the court case findings. That's the argument one of the guys charged used...he lost. 90 days of physically residing in the State prior to purchasing license is the law.


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

boonerville_IA said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> > Not correct.. I have an Iowa Address, Drivers license and spend less than a month there. Work out of State 90% of the year..
> ...


No need to be careful. I am Good.. I didn’t do this blindly hoping to get away with obtaining a tag. 

If you were to work out of state for the next 9 months, Would you no longer be an Iowa Resident???


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

boonerville_IA said:


> I don't make the rules. read the statute and the court case findings. That's the argument one of the guys charged used...he lost. 90 days of physically residing in the State prior to purchasing license is the law.


So if i read it righr when a guy travels to lets says Puerto Rico to work for 8 months straight rebuild the electric infrastructure and lives in iowa he no more an Iowa resident and cant hunt?


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Remington441 is Taylor Drury?


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

bowtech2006 said:


> So if i read it righr when a guy travels to lets says Puerto Rico to work for 8 months straight rebuild the electric infrastructure and lives in iowa he no more an Iowa resident and cant hunt?


I believe intent would be considered by the court living with your boyfriend in a house and keeping your DL so you can buy hunting license with no plans at the moment to move back is different than working out of state


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

bghunter7311 said:


> I believe intent would be considered by the court living with your boyfriend in a house and keeping your DL so you can buy hunting license with no plans at the moment to move back is different than working out of state


Totally agree but not what the op is saying, read what hes posting about laws of Iowa and how jealous this guys is of other ppl shooting HIS Iowa deer


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

boonerville_IA said:


> bowtech2006 said:
> 
> 
> > So, where does this guy live then if he travels to 49 other states to work, where does he get to call home? If your working and living in a camper for 11 months out of the year all over the usa where would you call home if you have a home in Iowa your DL is from there and bills are there.
> ...



It’s not even close to my situation.. won’t even waste my time to type a reply stating the differences..


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

Remington441 said:


> No need to be careful. I am Good.. I didn’t do this blindly hoping to get away with obtaining a tag.
> 
> If you were to work out of state for the next 9 months, Would you no longer be an Iowa Resident???


Well, according to the Iowa DNR, you wouldn't be. If you honestly worked out of the state 90% of the time, you would only reside in the state 36.5 days a year. Thus not qualifying for a resident tag. 
However, you may claim Iowa as your place of residency, you do not qualify according to the Iowa DNR definition of "Resident" I would encourage you to contact your local Iowa DNR officer and ask him for further clarification.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

The DNR won those cases handily. The DNRs resident statute is clear and supported in several rulings.


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

Remington441 said:


> No need to be careful. I am Good.. I didn’t do this blindly hoping to get away with obtaining a tag.
> 
> If you were to work out of state for the next 9 months, Would you no longer be an Iowa Resident???


As long as I am back by the end of May then yes I would. If I'm not back before 90 days prior to buying a license, then no I would not be according to the law. Iowa code book is pretty clear. You also did say you are never here except to hunt earlier in the thread. You really should read that court case. Those guys had the same scenario and they got busted. One even owned a business in Iowa.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Example I live and reside in Indiana now recently moved payed a hefty state income tax for my sign on bonus have a house with mailing address but was not in the state 60 days prior to when I wanted to purchase a license. I could have easily checked the resident box and justified it but I didn't I bought a non resident license this year so I could hunt.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol so if you have lived in Iowa your entire life and go to work out of state for a couple days during the 90 day period before you buy your resident Iowa archery tag.......that is against the law???


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

Neokane said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> > No need to be careful. I am Good.. I didn’t do this blindly hoping to get away with obtaining a tag.
> ...


Don’t need further clarification.. already Done..

I’ll be hunting my property and place of residence starting Nov 3... wish me luck...


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

bowtech2006 said:


> So if i read it righr when a guy travels to lets says Puerto Rico to work for 8 months straight rebuild the electric infrastructure and lives in iowa he no more an Iowa resident and cant hunt?


Depends entirely on the dates gone. As long as said person is back in Iowa 90 days prior to purchasing a license then he is still a resident.


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

MNarrow said:


> Lol so if you have lived in Iowa your entire life and go to work out of state for a couple days during the 90 day period before you buy your resident Iowa archery tag.......that is against the law???


That's where intent comes into play. If someone actually questioned a person's legitimacy for being gone a couple days, which would never happen, it would be easy to provide evidence that Iowa was a primary domicile. Entirely different when you have people spending 90% of their time out of state.


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Just to be clear. It’s the middle of hunting season and instead of actually “hunting” we are trying to decide if a 21 year old girl is a resident of Iowa? This is rock bottom for archerytalk! Purely pathetic. Not a “hey congratulations young lady, hell of a deer”. Nope not you clowns. Some of you guys live misarable, lonely life’s.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

On track to beat the page count in the Levi Morgan thread..........


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

Pdawg88 said:


> Just to be clear. It’s the middle of hunting season and instead of actually “hunting” we are trying to decide if a 21 year old girl is a resident of Iowa? This is rock bottom for archerytalk! Purely pathetic. Not a “hey congratulations young lady, hell of a deer”. Nope not you clowns. Some of you guys live misarable, lonely life’s.


I think we have digressed, and now are trying to determine what constitutes a resident according to the Iowa DNR. As boonerville mentioned, I think intent is what it comes down to.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Remington441 said:


> Do what I Did. Buy land and put a cabin on it. I changed my home address to the Iowa location for residency. I travel for work around the country, just maintain residency in Iowa. Even though I never spend any time there besides hunting..





> A person is not considered a resident under this
> paragraph if the person is residing in the state only
> for a special or temporary purpose including, but
> not limited to; engaging in hunting, fishing or trapping.


So you only spend time in Iowa to hunt?


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

What exactly is OP trying to accomplish with this thread? Obviously this isn't a simple case of "hey y'all! Check out this buck" so what is the intent? If there is a real concern that there may be some wrong-doing involved, why not contact the authorities? Why bring it to AT? I know here in SC, there are "hotlines" for instances involving poaching and any other "wrong doing" that we can call.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

If she is indeed doing something illegal I think at minimum she should be told to stop even if it’s an honest mistake ignoring it isn’t the right thing to do.


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

archer8030 said:


> What exactly is OP trying to accomplish with this thread? Obviously this isn't a simple case of "hey y'all! Check out this buck" so what is the intent? If there is a real concern that there may be some wrong-doing involved, why not contact the authorities? Why bring it to AT? I know here in SC, there are "hotlines" for instances involving poaching and any other "wrong doing" that we can call.


Misery loves company!


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

MNarrow said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> > Do what I Did. Buy land and put a cabin on it. I changed my home address to the Iowa location for residency. I travel for work around the country, just maintain residency in Iowa. Even though I never spend any time there besides hunting..
> ...


I work out of state throughout the year since 2007. My wife and I travel together and she sets up an office in the Home we rent wherever my company sends me..


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Somewhere somebody in the Drury clan is reading this and getting a good laugh.


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

Remington441 said:


> I work out of state throughout the year since 2007. My wife and I travel together and she sets up an office in the Home we rent wherever my company sends me..


Not going to lie you are starting to push the limits on if you are a residence according to Iowa. I could careless but The fact that you rent a house in other states and set up an office but always seem to be able to come back around hunting season. If you are in a state for 3 months renting a house and can only get back to Iowa for a month and it happens to be deer season I have a feeling the Iowa DNR might have ya but I don't know who you are so you could be a celebrity that gets Gov. tags. I mean your Location here even says PA.
Just to be clear I could give to hoots but you are on a public forum documenting what you do so if someone wanted to it could come back and bit ya.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

As I understand it, anyone not enjoying a particular thread is welcome to not open it ever again.

There is actually some valuable information being disseminated here.


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

Some of you make it sound like an over the road truck driver whom resides in Iowa, but spends the majority of his time traveling the country in his truck would be breaking the law if he were to purchase a hunting license in his home State.


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

Gamover06 said:


> Not going to lie you are starting to push the limits on if you are a residence according to Iowa. I could careless but The fact that you rent a house in other states and set up an office but always seem to be able to come back around hunting season. If you are in a state for 3 months renting a house and can only get back to Iowa for a month and it happens to be deer season I have a feeling the Iowa DNR might have ya but I don't know who you are so you could be a celebrity that gets Gov. tags. I mean your Location here even says PA.
> Just to be clear I could give to hoots but you are on a public forum documenting what you do so if someone wanted to it could come back and bit ya.


I would agree with this.. it definitely sounds like you are pushing the limits of what is legal and isn't. And on top of that, it is almost a boastful manner which you are raising your nose to ever other non-resident and exclaiming, "look at me!, I'm in a "resident" yet I'm never home, except October through December!"


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Juneauhunt said:


> As I understand it, anyone not enjoying a particular thread is welcome to not open it ever again.
> 
> There is actually some valuable information being disseminated here.


Please point to that info!


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

Juneauhunt said:


> As I understand it, anyone not enjoying a particular thread is welcome to not open it ever again.
> 
> There is actually some valuable information being disseminated here.





Pdawg88 said:


> Please point to that info!



I guess it's true when they say one man's junk is another man's treasure.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Remington441 said:


> I work out of state throughout the year since 2007. My wife and I travel together and she sets up an office in the Home we rent wherever my company sends me..


Got it. You maintain a home in PA where you were born and raised and have a cabin in Iowa where you only spend time during hunting season and you buy an Iowa resident tag every year. Interesting.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Pdawg88 said:


> Please point to that info!


Any post dissecting what constitutes a resident, there are several. I bet some may not have known how strict the regs are.


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

BigDeer said:


> Any post dissecting what constitutes a resident, there are several. I bet some may not have known how strict the regs are.


If that’s the case go to Iowaresidentrestrictiontalk.com. 
To me some of you sound like super jealous school girls who are just looking for a reason not to be happy for the girl. So if you find out just a little nugget, it justifies your thought process. What happen to innocent until proven guilty? Why not be super excited for her until something gives you a reason not to be? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

MNarrow said:


> Got it. You maintain a home in PA where you were born and raised and have a cabin in Iowa where you only spend time during hunting season and you buy an Iowa resident tag every year. Interesting.


Indeed. That is the precise scenario with one of the aforementioned individuals who were convicted, except it was NJ instead of PA.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Pdawg88 said:


> If that’s the case go to Iowaresidentrestrictiontalk.com.
> To me some of you sound like super jealous school girls who are just looking for a reason not to be happy for the girl. So if you find out just a little nugget, it justifies your thought process. What happen to innocent until proven guilty? Why not be super excited for her until something gives you a reason not to be?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm happy for her and still believe everything is on the up and up. How strict IDNR is with there residency, I didn't realize that and it has my attention.


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

Pdawg88 said:


> If that’s the case go to Iowaresidentrestrictiontalk.com.
> To me some of you sound like super jealous school girls who are just looking for a reason not to be happy for the girl. So if you find out just a little nugget, it justifies your thought process. What happen to innocent until proven guilty? Why not be super excited for her until something gives you a reason not to be?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would be nice if threads had chapters.. 

To catch you up:

We are beyond Taylor and her deer. Great deer!! Way to go!

We have come to the conclusion that Taylor is either a resident by #2 of the Iowa DNR regulations for requirements of a residential license:
2. Is a full-time student at an accredited educational institution in Iowa and resides in Iowa while attending the educational institution, or is a fulltime student under 25 years of age at an accredited educational institution outside the state as long as at least one parent or legal guardian maintains a principal and primary residence in Iowa. 

Or 

has received either through a purchase or gift a governor's deer tag (link if you would like to bid on one!

Lastly, we have moved onto the debate if Remington441 is willfully pushing the envelope of legality when it comes to Iowa residency according to the Iowa DNR, not where he keeps land, has a drivers license, etc.


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

1. Who cares
2. Who cares
3. Who cares 
4. Who cares 
5. You get the point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Pdawg88 said:


> 1. Who cares
> 2. Who cares
> 3. Who cares
> 4. Who cares
> ...


See post #224


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

See post 227


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## load_2 (Mar 22, 2017)

is she still a fulltime student?? im pretty sure her parents can claim her until the age of 26 if she stays a fulltime student. maybe thats just insurance, cant remember. But if shes a fulltime student she can still use her parents household as a permanent residence.


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

load_2 said:


> is she still a fulltime student?? im pretty sure her parents can claim her until the age of 26 if she stays a fulltime student. maybe thats just insurance, cant remember. But if shes a fulltime student she can still use her parents household as a permanent residence.


See post 234[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

boonerville_IA said:


> See post 234[emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a great post


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

load_2 said:


> is she still a fulltime student?? im pretty sure her parents can claim her until the age of 26 if she stays a fulltime student. maybe thats just insurance, cant remember. But if shes a fulltime student she can still use her parents household as a permanent residence.


No issue if she is a full time student at a college that is outside Iowa. 

Can claim on tax returns until reach age 24.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow- late to the party on this one but I know of someone who went to great lengths to get around the residency requirements and still had it get denied. They took it to the State Supreme Court and lost- link for those who are interested. 

https://caselaw.findlaw.com/ia-supreme-court/1651823.html


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

Binney59 said:


> Wow- late to the party on this one but I know of someone who went to great lengths to get around the residency requirements and still had it get denied. They took it to the State Supreme Court and lost- link for those who are interested.
> 
> https://caselaw.findlaw.com/ia-supreme-court/1651823.html


That case is already posted in the thread, but glad im not the only one familiar with it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Pdawg88 said:


> See post 227
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, but we have already explained to you that we've moved on from the little girl and are discussing residency issues that not everyone knows, including me. So when you ask "Who cares?", clearly some do.

If none of this is of interest to you, you're welcome to move along or start a thread about things that do interest you.


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

omg AT Police again drama....let go she shot a nice back...good for her..


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

...


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

MNarrow said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> > I work out of state throughout the year since 2007. My wife and I travel together and she sets up an office in the Home we rent wherever my company sends me..
> ...


Incorrect.. My wife owns a house in Pennsylvania.. I own a Residence in Iowa where I pay All my taxes and and maintain a Home. My work requires me to travel and stay in multiple states throughout the year.. i Hunt many states as a non resident and Iowa as a resident..


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

MNarrow said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> > I work out of state throughout the year since 2007. My wife and I travel together and she sets up an office in the Home we rent wherever my company sends me..
> ...


Incorrect.. My wife owns a house in Pennsylvania.. I own a Residence in Iowa where I pay All my taxes and and maintain a Home. My work requires me to travel and stay in multiple states throughout the year.. i Hunt many states as a non resident and Iowa as a resident..


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

I would implore you to read the court case mentioned several times in here. 

You are almost reciting pieces of the court findings..

" he spends the majority of his time outside of Iowa. Jones's spouse lives in New Jersey. The couple's New Jersey residence is solely in his wife's name"


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

we all know that rules and tags are treated differently if you are a celebrity ...Remember what Lee Lakowsky did with his 
tagging fiasco ....well Game warden stopped me asked me for my hunting license when I was going back for a deer I shot
I showed him my tags but he wanted my hunting license it was in my jeep I had left it there with my bow when I came back
for my game cart to retrieve my deer ...he drove me back to my jeep to check ..I showed him my hunting license but that was
not good enough he then asks me if I had my hunting license on me when I shot the deer ?? I said yes but I bet he would not ask Taylor the same questions ...I bet they would even fill Lee's tags out for him...if you are just a Joe be prepaid for the Joe
treatment by the DNR .....I am very Happy for Taylor and her Buck ...she could get a Governors tag every year even if they are
cutting back on those tags who's to say ....


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

Remington441 said:


> Incorrect.. My wife owns a house in Pennsylvania.. I own a Residence in Iowa where I pay All my taxes and and maintain a Home. My work requires me to travel and stay in multiple states throughout the year.. i Hunt many states as a non resident and Iowa as a resident..


Hole.....getting.....deeper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Juneauhunt said:


> Yes, but we have already explained to you that we've moved on from the little girl and are discussing residency issues that not everyone knows, including me. So when you ask "Who cares?", clearly some do.
> 
> If none of this is of interest to you, you're welcome to move along or start a thread about things that do interest you.


Why don’t you guys start a thread about what it really takes to be a resident of Iowa. Sounds like a real promising thread, very interesting!


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

Neokane said:


> I would implore you to read the court case mentioned several times in here.
> 
> You are almost reciting pieces of the court findings..
> 
> " he spends the majority of his time outside of Iowa. Jones's spouse lives in New Jersey. The couple's New Jersey residence is solely in his wife's name"


Wife lives with Me.. don’t spend ANY time at that house.. I work in multiple states during the year.. I’ve already discussed this with DNR, not sure why it’s so hard for you to grasp.. Maybe you should call them to understand what a resident is.. Iowa is my home Base, pretty simple and clear cut.. 

Hopefully things get better for you, I will say a prayer for you..


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

This has got be one of dumbest threads that has popped up in awhile on here... wow... AT certainly continues is downward spiral n all categories I see.. lol..


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Remington441 said:


> Neokane said:
> 
> 
> > I would implore you to read the court case mentioned several times in here.
> ...


I doubt this guy has contacted the dnr other than maybe the local officer sounds a little to defensive


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Remington441 said:


> Wife lives with Me.. don’t spend ANY time at that house.. I work in multiple states during the year.. I’ve already discussed this with DNR, not sure why it’s so hard for you to grasp.. Maybe you should call them to understand what a resident is.. Iowa is my home Base, pretty simple and clear cut..
> 
> Hopefully things get better for you, I will say a prayer for you..


The dooshery runs thick my friend... some will be what they be.. wouldn't even respond


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

tsilvers said:


> This has got be one of dumbest threads that has popped up in awhile on here... wow... AT certainly continues is downward spiral n all categories I see.. lol..


Best post so far


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Pdawg88 said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but we have already explained to you that we've moved on from the little girl and are discussing residency issues that not everyone knows, including me. So when you ask "Who cares?", clearly some do.
> ...


You're right. "Where to buy batteries" and "What are the best winter socks" are riveting topics of conversation. I almost fell asleep just writing that.


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Juneauhunt said:


> You're right. "Where to buy batteries" and "What are the best winter socks" are riveting topics of conversation. I almost fell asleep just writing that.


Wow!!! Are you stalking my page? You my friend have taken creepy to a new level. What you are missing is people are asking questions about hunting. That’s what this site is about, archers helping archers. But go back to stalking me you weirdo! I have some dirty underwear I could send you if that’s what you are into?


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Pdawg88 said:


> Wow!!! Are you stalking my page? You my friend have taken creepy to a new level. What you are missing is people are asking questions about hunting. That’s what this site is about, archers helping archers. But go back to stalking me you weirdo! I have some dirty underwear I could send you if that’s what you are into?


Lol... some of these dudes got issues... or so it seems... what a train wreck!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Lock will be coming soon.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Just curious if the AT bed wetters have enough evidence to burn Taylor at the stake yet? 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

So there are several topics and ideas interwoven in this thread and while I think a lot of them deserve to be talked about they need to be broken down a bit into easily digestible parts. 

First off, whether or not this is a viable topic to discuss or just gossip and ill wishing. As Archery Talk is a public forum there are tons of different topics to cover. Some about target archery and some about hunting. What it takes to qualify as a resident in a certain state to bow hunt it is absolutely a viable topic as is a giant buck taken by a well know huntress.

Another topic in this thread is fact checking or looking at a posters past posts to give or take away credibility or to infer what that posters motives may be. Again I can see nothing wrong with that. It is 2018. EVERYTHING should be fact checked and bringing up past posts is a way of fact checking. Uncomfortable if you have posted things in the past you regret (and as someone who has been here for well over a decade I certainly have) but that is part of public speaking, which this is. 

Now onto the meat and potatoes of the thread. I firmly believe that neither Taylor nor her family would every knowingly try to skirt the law or flat out break it. They seem like great people and just have too much to loose. I would even go so far as to say I am confident that I have knowing or unknowingly broken the law 100X more than Taylor has and have no right to throw stones. I think this is how the vast majority on this thread feel, but that does not delegitimize the question of her residency, especially when she is constantly on social media and makes a living by updating the world on what she is doing, and those update at the very least infer she is living out west, not in Iowa. 

Neither myself nor do I believe most on here are jealous of the Drury’s in anything but an abstract way. The same way we would be considered “jealous” of a movie star or lotto winner. We may when we stop to think about it be envious of what they may have but it is so far removed from what we consider everyday life that we hardly ever stop to put considerable thought into the subject. To me they have it even better then a movie star as they have both the millions of dollars wrapped up in resources (land/farming equipment/production company) and the intelligence and upbringing to understand how to use it (hunting!!!!). Again though, even though I live and hunt in Iowa and have had some incredible luck, the way the Drury’s hunt and the way I hunt are so different that I can not even really place myself in their shoes wrap my head around their operation let alone spend time being jealous about it. I think this is how many on here feel.

Another topic is the perceived idea that some are bullying or lashing out at Taylor or her family. Some very well may be but I do not think the majority are. To this end we also have to realize that Taylor and her future husband are the closest thing we have in this country to hunting royalty. Their children (if they choose to hunt) may never shoot a single animal that doesn’t make Pope and Young at the least and most likely Boone and Crocket. Taylor’s future family has access and connections into some incredible western hunting, indeed almost like the Drury’s properties in the Midwest. They will have generational success in hunting and $$ made by the “commercialization” associated with it. They are blessed and I do not begrudge them of this. It does suck (for lack of a better word) that they are under a microscope every time they shoot a giant, but that is part of their careers which they are extremely well compensated for. It “sucks” to have to work all night to afford collage. It “sucks” to live in a place where a 100 inch buck is the biggest you will ever see. It “sucks” to save your whole life and never see a single elk the size of which the Drury’s will ALWAYS pass up. Those are part and parcel of the job, so sympathy doesn’t come easy to myself or other for the increased scrutiny they must endure. 
It doesn’t mean we wish ill will on her or them though or we don’t like to see those giants they shoot. We enjoy it, and that enjoyment is what makes us tune in and buy their products and subscribe and what puts a whole lot of money into their pockets. 
I think a lot of the Drury’s as people in a field where I don’t think the cream often rises to the top. I think they probably have this all figured out and won’t give this a second thought nor should they. I also think it is a completely legitimate thread to discuss and debate and can’t understand why others think it is a low point in this forum.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

-bowfreak- said:


> Just curious if the AT bed wetters have enough evidence to burn Taylor at the stake yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Constructing my Taylor Drury voodoo doll as I type this. Taylor, be prepared for a searing, piercing pain in you drawing arm elbow in 5-4-3-2-1........


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

4IDARCHER said:


> So there are several topics and ideas interwoven in this thread and while I think a lot of them deserve to be talked about they need to be broken down a bit into easily digestible parts.
> 
> First off, whether or not this is a viable topic to discuss or just gossip and ill wishing. As Archery Talk is a public forum there are tons of different topics to cover. Some about target archery and some about hunting. What it takes to qualify as a resident in a certain state to bow hunt it is absolutely a viable topic as is a giant buck taken by a well know huntress.
> 
> ...


What? Lol... are you sitting next to a big ol bottle of cabernet with cigar hanging outta your mouth perhaps.. mildy curious..


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

4IDARCHER said:


> So there are several topics and ideas interwoven in this thread and while I think a lot of them deserve to be talked about they need to be broken down a bit into easily digestible parts.
> 
> First off, whether or not this is a viable topic to discuss or just gossip and ill wishing. As Archery Talk is a public forum there are tons of different topics to cover. Some about target archery and some about hunting. What it takes to qualify as a resident in a certain state to bow hunt it is absolutely a viable topic as is a giant buck taken by a well know huntress.
> 
> ...


Excellent post! Except for you left out the part about Remington441


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

nicko said:


> Constructing my Taylor Drury voodoo doll as I type this. Taylor, be prepared for a searing, piercing pain in you drawing arm elbow in 5-4-3-2-1........


No no no....stop.. one of ATs own is now the sacrificial lamb! The mob has turned their vengeance elsewhere...lol


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

https://tenor.com/zu5B.gif

Seriously what kind of state has so many civilian residency experts. Thank you to all the heroes trying to rid the woods of newly engaged huntress' and traveling business men. Truly we all feel safer

OP did the Iowa DNR recruit you or did you pin that badge on yourself? 


All I've gathered is the OP is worth the ignore list, either call the DNR and tell them to look into it or move on. 

Keep in mind that the originator of this thread was familiar with this girls current relationship status and where she's been spending the majority her time. Whats most likely a man in his 50s should not be this up to date on a TV hunters daughter it's a bit weird. 



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Pdawg88 said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > You're right. "Where to buy batteries" and "What are the best winter socks" are riveting topics of conversation. I almost fell asleep just writing that.
> ...


YOU brought up the interest level of this thread, so I thought I'd look to see what Earth-shattering subject matter you engage in, professor.

You should stick around more often; people search and refer to others' post history all the time.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

This place is insane.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

mn5503 said:


> This place is insane.


Naaaa...purely entertainment!


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Juneauhunt said:


> YOU brought up the interest level of this thread, so I thought I'd look to see what Earth-shattering subject matter you engage in, professor.
> 
> You should stick around more often; people search and refer to others' post history all the time.


Must be boonervilles 2nd in command... no?

Special investigative unit?


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

tsilvers said:


> No no no....stop.. one of ATs own is now the sacrificial lamb! The mob has turned their vengeance elsewhere...lol


 LOL 

Well put 4thID!

@Boonerville, I think the inference was in the first and second statement, without naming names..


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

4IDARCHER said:


> So there are several topics and ideas interwoven in this thread and while I think a lot of them deserve to be talked about they need to be broken down a bit into easily digestible parts.
> 
> First off, whether or not this is a viable topic to discuss or just gossip and ill wishing. As Archery Talk is a public forum there are tons of different topics to cover. Some about target archery and some about hunting. What it takes to qualify as a resident in a certain state to bow hunt it is absolutely a viable topic as is a giant buck taken by a well know huntress.
> 
> ...


Good post the fact that it has fact and common sense will go way deeper than some will be able to comprehend.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

tsilvers said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > YOU brought up the interest level of this thread, so I thought I'd look to see what Earth-shattering subject matter you engage in, professor.
> ...


I'm a sociologist by profession. I like to see what makes people tick.


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Juneauhunt said:


> YOU brought up the interest level of this thread, so I thought I'd look to see what Earth-shattering subject matter you engage in, professor.
> 
> You should stick around more often; people search and refer to others' post history all the time.


You really need to get out of the basement more my friend. There is a huge world out there for you to see. I’m very flattered that you are that in love with me. But I’m sorry to break it you you that I’m a married man. Sorry to let you down. And I’ll try to work on more exciting content for you to stalk me. None the less good luck to you this year hunting!


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Juneauhunt said:


> tsilvers said:
> 
> 
> > Juneauhunt said:
> ...


Let's take you, for instance. 3 days ago you suggested to someone that they not continue to click on threads that they don't like. You finished with "Stupid is as stupid does". I can attach it, if you'd prefer.

See, I find that odd, now that you keep coming back to THIS thread.....that you don't like. See how that works?


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Juneauhunt said:


> I'm a sociologist by profession. I like to see what makes people tick.


Ahhh.. had me fooled... was certain you were booners own personal PI based upon your public explotation of a fellow AT members post history in an attemp to somehow discredit his AT rep.... my bad.... sociologist... huh... who woulda guessed...


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Juneauhunt said:


> Let's take you, for instance. 3 days ago you suggested to someone that they not continue to click on threads that they don't like. You finished with "Stupid is as stupid does". I can attach it, if you'd prefer.
> 
> See, I find that odd, now that you keep coming back to THIS thread.....that you don't like. See how that works?


No no no... I enjoy this stalker... its incredibely fun! You see above somewhere... i called this one dumb too... never said I didn't like it... And no worries... I call them like i see them...


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Pdawg88 said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > YOU brought up the interest level of this thread, so I thought I'd look to see what Earth-shattering subject matter you engage in, professor.
> ...


Shall we continue? In January, you laughed about checking hank lee's profile pic because you wanted to see what he looked like. You "wanted to put a name with a face". 

See how silly this gets when you get in other people's business?


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Juneauhunt said:


> Shall we continue? In January, you laughed about checking hank lee's profile pic because you wanted to see what he looked like. You "wanted to put a name with a face".
> 
> See how silly this gets when you get in other people's business?


Now it's getting weird... just saying


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

tsilvers said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > Shall we continue? In January, you laughed about checking hank lee's profile pic because you wanted to see what he looked like. You "wanted to put a name with a face".
> ...


It IS getting weird, lol. I was in a mood. I'm done.


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Juneauhunt said:


> It IS getting weird, lol. I was in a mood. I'm done.


I’m sleeping with a gun next to the bed tonight. Did you see the post I had with the dead pig? I thought I looked pretty cool in that picture. And have you read any of the Hank Lee threads? That guy is a classic. Maybe you should go and stalk his page, he is way more interesting than I am by far.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

In a related note, Matt Drury just killed the biggest buck of his life tonight. Better start a new thread......


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

MNarrow said:


> In a related note, Matt Drury just killed the biggest buck of his life tonight. Better start a new thread......


Nah. They let anybody shoot anything in Missouri [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Juneauhunt said:


> Shall we continue? In January, you laughed about checking hank lee's profile pic because you wanted to see what he looked like. You "wanted to put a name with a face".
> 
> See how silly this gets when you get in other people's business?


Man you sure have alot of time on your hands.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

MNarrow said:


> In a related note, Matt Drury just killed the biggest buck of his life tonight. Better start a new thread......


He ain’t got boobs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Mr. Man said:


> He ain’t got boobs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If he did, would he still be able to use the men’s restroom?


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

nicko said:


> If he did, would he still be able to use the men’s restroom?


If he really wanted to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

just working on my post count.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

pinwheeled said:


> just working on my post count.


That’s not what you said back in January.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

MNarrow said:


> In a related note, Matt Drury just killed the biggest buck of his life tonight. Better start a new thread......


Saw that, good for him, he's a class act.


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

BigDeer said:


> Saw that, good for him, he's a class act.


Do you happen to have a picture of it?


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

https://www.instagram.com/druryoutdoors/?hl=en


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh no! He hasn't put a tag on his deer.. which wants to cry about that?


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

And let the record reflect..

Iowa DNR regulations state:

*"A Transportation Tag with the date of kill properly shown shall be visibly attached to the deer or turkey within 15 minutes of the time it is located after being taken or before the carcass is moved to be transported by any means, whichever occurs first"*


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Neokane said:


> Oh no! He hasn't put a tag on his deer.. which wants to cry about that?


CSI Macon informed me that the tag was in fact attached to the back leg, three drops of blood on it.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

GASP!!!! That Drury clan is nothing but a band of outlaws!


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

Neokane said:


> And let the record reflect..
> 
> Iowa DNR regulations state:
> 
> *"A Transportation Tag with the date of kill properly shown shall be visibly attached to the deer or turkey within 15 minutes of the time it is located after being taken or before the carcass is moved to be transported by any means, whichever occurs first"*


Matt doesn't hunt in Iowa. He shot that buck in Missouri on Terry's farm.


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

nicko said:


> GASP!!!! That Drury clan is nothing but a band of outlaws!


They are Russians. Get Robert Mueller and his 17 angry Democrats.


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

I stand corrected.. I don't know Missouri law.. Never needed to!! LOL


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Neokane said:


> I stand corrected.. I don't know Missouri law.. Never needed to!! LOL


In Missouri, as long as you got some cold beer and a willing sister, the game warden will let you do what you want.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Holy smokes!this is till a thing?


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

nicko said:


> That’s not what you said back in January.


:lol3:


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> Holy smokes!this is till a thing?


Yep! To surmise:

1. Taylor Drury shot large buck
2. Taylor Drury determined to have shot said large buck legally as a resident using the "college student under age 25" clause in the regulations
3. Remington441 is very likely committing residency fraud
4. Random folks in a weird mood randomly bantering late at night
5. Matt Drury hunts in Missouri, not Iowa.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

If she had shot a doe......this thread would of never been made.


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

boonerville_IA said:


> Yep! To surmise:
> 
> 1. Taylor Drury shot large buck
> 2. Taylor Drury determined to have shot said large buck legally as a resident using the "college student under age 25" clause in the regulations
> ...


Sounds right


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

boonerville_IA said:


> Yep! To surmise:
> 
> 1. Taylor Drury shot large buck
> 2. Taylor Drury determined to have shot said large buck legally as a resident using the "college student under age 25" clause in the regulations
> ...


If these interweb sleuths would take up an activity (like bowhunting) they would not have time for this really stupid stuff.


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> If these interweb sleuths would take up an activity (like bowhunting) they would not have time for this really stupid stuff.


Maybe it is recreational time passing, while on the clock..


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

Neokane said:


> Maybe it is recreational time passing, while on the clock..


Duh! I'm never online when I'm not at work.:wink:


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

Pdawg88 said:


> Wow!!! Are you stalking my page? You my friend have taken creepy to a new level. What you are missing is people are asking questions about hunting. That’s what this site is about, archers helping archers. But go back to stalking me you weirdo! I have some dirty underwear I could send you if that’s what you are into?


It's his thing. He stalked my post history too. But it's us with the problems. :wink:


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

boonerville_IA said:


> Duh! I'm never online when I'm not at work.:wink:


Why pay for it at home, when you have it at work!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

AT is my "hobby" at work.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

Burtle said:


> If she had shot a doe......this thread would of never been made.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

archer8030 said:


> Pdawg88 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!!! Are you stalking my page? You my friend have taken creepy to a new level. What you are missing is people are asking questions about hunting. That’s what this site is about, archers helping archers. But go back to stalking me you weirdo! I have some dirty underwear I could send you if that’s what you are into?
> ...


I figured it was worth the 12 seconds it took to look up PUBLIC postings to expose hypocrisy.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Burtle said:


> If she had shot a doe......this thread would of never been made.


Same with Bracket good or bad Yall put more importance on antlers


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I am not a religious person but I would like to think I am spiritual. 

Are the Drury's perfect people probably not but no one is. I just watched a Catch a Dream hunt they did. I must be getting soft because it is misty in my office watching a kid with cancer shoot a deer. No kid that age should have to go through that. 

Good on them for providing this for kids and their families.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

maxx98 said:


> I am not a religious person but I would like to think I am spiritual.


The millenial's fight song...

I do agree with you tho... the catch a dream thing is pretty good. Congrats to them on taking something they have and using it for good.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

AmishArcher said:


> The millenial's fight song...
> 
> I do agree with you tho... the catch a dream thing is pretty good. Congrats to them on taking something they have and using it for good.


Little hint I am not a millennial I am old!


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

Juneauhunt said:


> I figured it was worth the 12 seconds it took to look up PUBLIC postings to expose hypocrisy.


And yet you've "exposed" nothing but your creepiness and lack of anything better/more constructive to do. Congratulations, Sherlock. I'm sure Nancy Drew is impressed with your investigatory prowess.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

maxx98 said:


> Little hint I am not a millennial I am old!




I'm young enough to be a millenial, but refuse to associate with that crap.

Also, was just making a joke. Thanks for the hint.


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Juneauhunt said:


> I figured it was worth the 12 seconds it took to look up PUBLIC postings to expose hypocrisy.


You got me, I have been exposed. People on a forum asked questions and I answered them with an opinion. You got me CSI. I hope you are a better bowhunter than you are a detective. But by the look of that fork horn in your picture, I’d say it doesn’t look like it. Any hoot, again good luck to you this year hunting if you actually do any.


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

boonerville_IA said:


> Inn.Outdoorsman said:
> 
> 
> > Holy smokes!this is till a thing?
> ...


3. Absolutely False.. have hunted as a Resident Legally since 2014.. sorry to burst your bubble..


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

archer8030 said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > I figured it was worth the 12 seconds it took to look up PUBLIC postings to expose hypocrisy.
> ...


Then again, I dropped it last night and here you are, bringing it up again.

Who, again, has nothing better to do?


----------



## rsk76 (Jun 11, 2016)

http://www.hermagazinemidmo.com/her-qa-taylor-drury/


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

bigbucks170 said:


> we all know that rules and tags are treated differently if you are a celebrity ...Remember what Lee Lakowsky did with his
> tagging fiasco ....well Game warden stopped me asked me for my hunting license when I was going back for a deer I shot
> I showed him my tags but he wanted my hunting license it was in my jeep I had left it there with my bow when I came back
> for my game cart to retrieve my deer ...he drove me back to my jeep to check ..I showed him my hunting license but that was
> ...


There is no one in the hunting industry named "Lee Lakowsky" that I'm aware of. ??


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Pdawg88 said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > I figured it was worth the 12 seconds it took to look up PUBLIC postings to expose hypocrisy.
> ...


When you get back from recess, ask your teacher if she can help you with reading comprehension.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

Juneauhunt said:


> Then again, I dropped it last night and here you are, bringing it up again.
> 
> Who, again, has nothing better to do?


You "dropped" it when you had the last word at the time but you never actually "dropped it" because, well, here you are....again.

I have plenty of things better to do than stalk people's profiles, thank you. That's why I haven't done it. Can't say that, can you Barney Fife?


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

archer8030 said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > Then again, I dropped it last night and here you are, bringing it up again.
> ...


No, sir. Simply not true. I didn't engage in any of this today until you and another brought me up again. 

Can you at least admit that?


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

Juneauhunt said:


> No, sir. Simply not true. I didn't engage in any of this today until you and another brought me up again.
> 
> Can you at least admit that?


Did your top notch investigatory prowess help you reach that conclusion?


View attachment 6635711


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

archer8030 said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > No, sir. Simply not true. I didn't engage in any of this today until you and another brought me up again.
> ...


So, what you're saying is, you were wrong. 😉


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

did we ever figure out if TD was poaching and did that dude who was admitting fraud to hunt in Iowa get caught yet?


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

bghunter7311 said:


> did we ever figure out if TD was poaching and did that dude who was admitting fraud to hunt in Iowa get caught yet?


I’ll be hunting next week starting the 2nd.. Goodluck to my Fellow Iowa Residents..


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Remington441 said:


> I’ll be hunting next week starting the 2nd.. Goodluck to my Fellow Iowa Residents..


I take it your the one hunting illegally good luck to you just don't get caught deer aren't worth it. FYI You should change your location from Pa to Iowa


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

boonerville_IA said:


> Duh! I'm never online when I'm not at work.:wink:


Whoa... I smell dishonesty here... perhaps stealing from your employer?? Someone please get ahold of booners employer and see if he's permitted to playing online on company time... I think we just uncovered another cheating no good fraud amongst us! JUNEAU.. we need your help!


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Remington441 said:


> I’ll be hunting next week starting the 2nd.. Goodluck to my Fellow Iowa Residents..


Hope you slay a Monster! Make sure you hit bghunter up as soon as you do.. :darkbeer:


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

bghunter7311 said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> > I’ll be hunting next week starting the 2nd.. Goodluck to my Fellow Iowa Residents..
> ...



Why.. that’s where I was Born and Raised.. is that also a residency requirement for Iowa? Must be Iowa on Archerytalk Profile???


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

tsilvers said:


> Hope you slay a Monster! Make sure you hit bghunter up as soon as you do.. :darkbeer:


No thats not necessary but thanks for the offer AT is just entertainment typically about two weeks a year at some point during hunting season for me.


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

tsilvers said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> > I’ll be hunting next week starting the 2nd.. Goodluck to my Fellow Iowa Residents..
> ...


Have 2 friends that drew Tags this year, I’m more concerned with them seeing the Big Boys.. Putting them up for a week.. Hitting Ohio Mon-Wed then on my way to Iowa..


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

Juneauhunt said:


> So, what you're saying is, you were wrong. &#55357;&#56841;


See post #327 and take your own advice. :wink:


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

bghunter7311 said:


> No thats not necessary but thanks for the offer AT is just entertainment typically about two weeks a year at some point during hunting season for me.


Oh no.. you seem to posses a deep rooted issue with Rems residency status.. he needs to send you pics as soon as he drops a jumbo.. help you get over it sooner..


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

Remington441 said:


> Have 2 friends that drew Tags this year, I’m more concerned with them seeing the Big Boys.. Putting them up for a week.. Hitting Ohio Mon-Wed then on my way to Iowa..


Why did you friends have to draw tags? They aren't your Iowa residence room-mates?


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

tsilvers said:


> Oh no.. you seem to posses a deep rooted issue with Rems residency status.. he needs to send you pics as soon as he drops a jumbo.. help you get over it sooner..


Not concerned at all primary use AT as entertainment most of my comments are "trollish" due to how serious others take it easy targets. Occasionally i'll ask a legit question or post advice

Example I was going to ask if the drury's are going to add best time to poach to deercast but decided against it knowing how butt hurt the snowflakes would get.


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

Neokane said:


> Why did you friends have to draw tags? They aren't your Iowa residence room-mates?


Omg I’m dying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

archer8030 said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > So, what you're saying is, you were wrong. ��
> ...


Yikes! The master? The wordsmith? The fact-finder?? At a loss for words? Lol

I thought so.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

tsilvers said:


> bghunter7311 said:
> 
> 
> > No thats not necessary but thanks for the offer AT is just entertainment typically about two weeks a year at some point during hunting season for me.
> ...


Boy, for "one of the dumbest threads on AT", you can't seem to "get over it".


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

Neokane said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> > Have 2 friends that drew Tags this year, I’m more concerned with them seeing the Big Boys.. Putting them up for a week.. Hitting Ohio Mon-Wed then on my way to Iowa..
> ...


They usually just hunt without Tags until they Draw every 4 years..


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Juneauhunt said:


> Boy, for "one of the dumbest threads on AT", you can't seem to "get over it".


Nope...lol..


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

Remington441 said:


> Neokane said:
> 
> 
> > Remington441 said:
> ...


They get those golden tickets from Willy Wonka?


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

archer8030 said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > Yikes! The master? The wordsmith? The fact-finder?? At a loss for words? Lol
> ...


I'm sorry your self-aggrandizing fell apart; I really am. I know how embarrassing this must be for you.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Remington441 said:


> Have 2 friends that drew Tags this year, I’m more concerned with them seeing the Big Boys.. Putting them up for a week.. Hitting Ohio Mon-Wed then on my way to Iowa..


You don’t have a rent agreement with your two buddies yet?!? All three of you could hunt Iowa every year!!


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Oh man... I smell a LOCK a coming.. 15 pages now.. keep her rolling why u can boys!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Neokane said:


> They get those golden tickets from Willy Wonka?


Willy Wonka? Golden showers?


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

Juneauhunt said:


> I'm sorry your self-aggrandizing fell apart; I really am. I know how embarrassing this must be for you.


Wow!!! A bit of a reach there, and with a word that's over your head. Tell me, how exactly have I projected myself as being somehow elevated in anyway over anyone else?

What's embarrassing (and a wee bit desperate) is using words that you've probably never used in regular conversations in your life just to project a particular image of yourself. Fact is, that's not only embarrassing but very telling of one's insecurities. But you're a sociologist so you probably already knew that about yourself.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

You know.. 15 pages and it just dawned on me.. I never congratulated the poacher herself! CONGRATS Tay-Tay... great deers! Just hope u were able to get those Utah tags on them b4 the AT po-po sent the law...:darkbeer:


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

tsilvers said:


> You know.. 15 pages and it just dawned on me.. I never congratulated the poacher herself! CONGRATS Tay-Tay... great deers! Just hope u were able to get those Utah tags on them b4 the AT po-po sent the law...


Nah, you'll have to congrats Remmy and his room mates when they tag out.. T-Drizzle is legit.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Neokane said:


> Nah, you'll have to congrats Remmy and his room mates when they tag out.. T-Drizzle is legit.


Bro.. I already did.. Rem and his dudes actually tagged out late August.. they just waiting for the velvet to dry up and fall off b4 they post pics... gotta keep it all legit...


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

archer8030 said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry your self-aggrandizing fell apart; I really am. I know how embarrassing this must be for you.
> ...


I'm sorry that such a word perplexed you, but it just fit too perfectly. 

How about "obfuscation"? Because that's what you've resorted to, now that you couldn't respond to simpler questions.

Look, you're going to lose this, so shall we part ways before your personal attacks get you fussed at by mods?


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Juneauhunt said:


> I'm sorry that such a word perplexed you, but it just fit too perfectly.
> 
> How about "obfuscation"? Because that's what you've resorted to, now that you couldn't respond to simpler questions.
> 
> Look, you're going to lose this, so shall we part ways before your personal attacks get you fussed at by mods?


Ok.. you 2 need to get a room... when u start resorting to "google" to muckrake new words... u know your at the end of your rope...


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

Juneauhunt said:


> I'm sorry that such a word perplexed you, but it just fit too perfectly.
> 
> How about "obfuscation"? Because that's what you've resorted to, now that you couldn't respond to simpler questions.
> 
> Look, you're going to lose this, so shall we part ways before your personal attacks get you fussed at by mods?


Ah yes, the tried and true "I'm the victim" role again. Must be your go-to because you clearly have that one down. Practice makes perfect, I guess. Hey man, if looking up and copying and pasting polysyllabic words makes you feel better about what you see in the mirror, you do you, sport. Just be sure to thank Merriam-Webster!


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

tsilvers said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry that such a word perplexed you, but it just fit too perfectly.
> ...


He'd love me out in the real world. So would you.

No Google needed, I'm almost sorry to say.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

archer8030 said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry that such a word perplexed you, but it just fit too perfectly.
> ...


Victim, lol?? How'd you get that? I LOVE a personal jab. I swoon at personal jabs. I can't help it if AT has rules.

But, real quick-like...did you or did you not refer to me today BEFORE I replied to you...today? I can't remember if you answered that yet. Because, "not having anything better to do" was YOUR complaint of ME, as I recall. 

That's the hypocrisy to which I referred...here...publicly...for all the world to see.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

I say she can hunt every year with or without a tag if she will do it wearing only those camo she safari nightwear.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, I'm sorry that I have to bug out for a while, but 8030 wins!! I concede! Lol


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

I think I speak for everyone when I say I wish you both the worst of luck... grow up


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

Juneauhunt said:


> Victim, lol?? How'd you get that? I LOVE a personal jab. I swoon at personal jabs. I can't help it if AT has rules.
> 
> But, real quick-like...did you or did you not refer to me today BEFORE I replied to you...today? I can't remember if you answered that yet. Because, "not having anything better to do" was YOUR complaint of ME, as I recall.
> 
> That's the hypocrisy to which I referred...here...publicly...for all the world to see.


I love your specific use of the word "today." Oh, if you were only as smart as you think you are. Maybe I should take your _quit picking on me or the Mods will come to my rescue advice....NAH!

You've also shown "for all the world to see" you're a profile stalker. Good on ya. I'll bet that felt amazing to unload that skeleton from your closet. Anything else you'd like to get off your chest? 




Juneauhunt said:



Well, I'm sorry that I have to bug out for a while, but 8030 wins!! I concede! Lol

Click to expand...


Alas, the victory feels hollow and unaccomplished....._


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

archer8030 said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > Victim, lol?? How'd you get that? I LOVE a personal jab. I swoon at personal jabs. I can't help it if AT has rules.
> ...


_

Seriously, I've got to run. You kind of lost me on some of that last bit of rambling, anyway, instead of answering simple questions, but just remember.....you WON! You DID IT!

You were just too, too smart for me, big guy. Lol_


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

AmishArcher said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say I wish you both the worst of luck... grow up


Speak for everyone??? Are you kidding me??? Did you see the words Juneauhunt was pulling from Merriam-Webster??? No way you can fill those shoes.


Don't worry, Juneauhunter, I got your back. :wink:


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

archer8030 said:


> Speak for everyone??? Are you kidding me??? Did you see the words Juneauhunt was pulling from Merriam-Webster??? No way you can fill those shoes.
> 
> 
> Don't worry, Juneauhunter, I got your back. :wink:


I said what i said.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

AmishArcher said:


> I said what i said.



Yes....yes you did. Thanks for clearing that up. :thumbs_up


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

And now I remember why I only come AT for the classifieds these days.


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

Did we get any solid answers on this issue yet?


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

optimal_max said:


> Did we get any solid answers on this issue yet?


If you're talking about the original topic, no, just a bunch of conjecture and speculation.


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

archer8030 said:


> If you're talking about the original topic, no, just a bunch of conjecture and speculation.


What issue? That Taylor shot a nice buck?? That is an affirmative. She did in fact shoot a nice buck.


----------



## Ranger521 (Aug 12, 2014)

hunt1up said:


> And now I remember why I only come AT for the classifieds these days.


Absolutely


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

Neokane said:


> What issue? That Taylor shot a nice buck?? That is an affirmative. She did in fact shoot a nice buck.


Oh, I agree 100% and I would've been happy if the thread stopped there but that was never the intent of the OP. If you read the entire first post, the legalities surrounding the killing of this buck (more specifically, the resident status of the hunter that killed the buck) was questioned and that's when the conjecture and speculation began. Whether she shot a nice buck or not was never the question.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

Ranger521 said:


> Absolutely





hunt1up said:


> And now I remember why I only come AT for the classifieds these days.



And yet here you both are. :thumbs_up


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

archer8030 said:


> Oh, I agree 100% and I would've been happy if the thread stopped there but that was never the intent of the OP. If you read the entire first post, the legalities surrounding the killing of this buck (more specifically, the resident status of the hunter that killed the buck) was questioned and that's when the conjecture and speculation began. Whether she shot a nice buck or not was never the question.


To catch you up:

We have come to the conclusion that Taylor is either a resident by #2 of the Iowa DNR regulations for requirements of a residential license:

2. Is a full-time student at an accredited educational institution in Iowa and resides in Iowa while attending the educational institution, or is a fulltime student under 25 years of age at an accredited educational institution outside the state as long as at least one parent or legal guardian maintains a principal and primary residence in Iowa.

Or

has received either through a purchase or gift a governor's deer tag.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

optimal_max said:


> Did we get any solid answers on this issue yet?





Neokane said:


> To catch you up:
> 
> We have come to the conclusion that Taylor is either a resident by #2 of the Iowa DNR regulations for requirements of a residential license:
> 
> ...



I know. I've followed it from the start. I was responding to OM's question of, "Did we get any solid answers on this issue yet?".

The answer to his question is "no." The only way we're going to get a "solid answer" is if Taylor Drury herself was to come on to AT and address the matter. Until then, the "answers" given in this thread are little more than conjecture and speculation.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

No affirmation just a few haters saying guilty until proven innocent and also a bunch of nut hugger fan boys saying it’s been proven legal neither of which has happened.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

archer8030 said:


> I know. I've followed it from the start. I was responding to OM's question of, "Did we get any solid answers on this issue yet?".
> 
> The answer to his question is "no." *The only way we're going to get a "solid answer" is if Taylor Drury herself was to come on to AT and address the matter*. Until then, the "answers" given in this thread are little more than conjecture and speculation.


That wouldn't matter. This is Archerytalk. It would only add fuel to the fire of the dissenters.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

nicko said:


> That wouldn't matter. This is Archerytalk. It would only add fuel to the fire of the dissenters.


Touche', sir. Well played.


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

archer8030 said:


> I know. I've followed it from the start. I was responding to OM's question of, "Did we get any solid answers on this issue yet?".
> 
> The answer to his question is "no." The only way we're going to get a "solid answer" is if Taylor Drury herself was to come on to AT and address the matter. Until then, the "answers" given in this thread are little more than conjecture and speculation.


Fair enough, not a 100% solid answer.

Too bad a reasonable inference cant be made and believed. Most people don't violate laws intentionally on camera. 
As you said, even if Taylor came and answered any and all questions by the jury of AT, it still woudn't matter.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

Neokane said:


> Fair enough, not a 100% solid answer.
> 
> Too bad a reasonable inference cant be made and believed. Most people don't violate laws intentionally on camera.
> As you said, even if Taylor came and answered any and all questions by the jury of AT, it still woudn't matter.



Sad but true.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

has she turned herself in yet?


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

boonerville_IA said:


> Matt doesn't hunt in Iowa. He shot that buck in Missouri on Terry's farm.




Crap! Now we'll have to find out the regulations on shooting an Iowa buck in Missouri?


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> Crap! Now we'll have to find out the regulations on shooting an Iowa buck in Missouri?


Need to build the wall!! 

Keep Iowa deer in Iowa! 

Make Iowa Great Again!


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Taylor Drury is pregnant? How she going to get up in the stand?


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

So who's going to bag on Mark Drury now?? He killed a nice buck!? 

Who wants to debate his residency or legality of the tag on his deer?? 

Seriously, just enjoy the spectacular deer!


----------



## Gangster II (May 12, 2009)

:deadhorse


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Neokane said:


> So who's going to bag on Mark Drury now?? He killed a nice buck!?
> 
> Who wants to debate his residency or legality of the tag on his deer??
> 
> Seriously, just enjoy the spectacular deer!


What an absolute hog of a deer Mark killed today!!!!!


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Gamover06 said:


> Well I guess you should just turn them in. It seems like you know more then anyone and have done your research. Pretty sure they wouldn't risk hunting illegally with how much they put on social media and the new Deer cast app.


 This right here....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

So when I got on AT tonight I seen the title and I was like sheeeeesh 16 pages, I immediately knew what the thread was going to be about smh

Nice bucks Taylor



Tim


----------



## fishdaddy (Aug 26, 2012)

Juneauhunt said:


> I'm admittedly biased because I'm disgusted by the way the Drurys treat deer hunting, but I think booner's question is legitimate. He didn't claim illegality, but the available info makes it a little curious. Not Earth-shattering, so Critical Mass (barf) fans can relax.


agree on how they treat deer hunting, 1000% sickening, its just like u said its somekind of gameshow or competition


----------



## fishdaddy (Aug 26, 2012)

Early Ice said:


> I agree with this. If I want to watch a soap opra i'll do it. All the commercialized BS. BBD, Hit list bucks (like you people are assassins or something). Naming deer, competitions on who shot the biggest. All the stuff is crap in my opinion.
> 
> When someone says "my hitlist". I just stop listening. When someone says they didn't shoot a buck because he has a broken g2....I stop listening. Who started all this????? it's all these knuckleheads with shows and making hunting a circus act.


man yall guys are reading my mind


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

With the number of archery "celebs" being caught cheating/breaking laws, it is easy to assume many more are doing it and not getting caught, and I don't see anything wrong with questioning the legality.

No idea on guilt or not, but the question seems legitimate, as long as we don't just assume she is guilty.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

optimal_max said:


> With the number of archery "celebs" being caught cheating/breaking laws, it is easy to assume many more are doing it and not getting caught, and I don't see anything wrong with questioning the legality.
> 
> No idea on guilt or not, but the question seems legitimate, as long as we don't just assume she is guilty.


Yep once your start down a path of sin others will follow.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

optimal_max said:


> With the number of archery "celebs" being caught cheating/breaking laws, it is easy to assume many more are doing it and not getting caught, and I don't see anything wrong with questioning the legality.
> 
> No idea on guilt or not, but the question seems legitimate, as long as we don't just assume she is guilty.


I’m sure the Drury’s have seen this thread and are lol’ing as they have killed three B&C in 4 days on their own farms. Good karma for them if everything is on the up and up!!

But it definitely does raise eyebrows when Taylor has outright said she has moved to Utah. 

I’m guessing one of four scenarios is happening:
1. She is a full time out of state college student. Legal. 
2. She is an out of state college student taking only one or two classes. Illegal. 
3. She is an Iowa college student. Illegal. 
4. She has bought resident Iowa tags her whole life and purchased what she always has. Illegal.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm sure the Drurys have their ducks in a row.

AT has turned into a very sad place. 16 pages of nonsense.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

boonerville_IA said:


> So I saw Taylor Drury killed another giant in Iowa yesterday, which isn't necessarily shocking, but myself, and quite a few buddies and coworkers are wondering...how does she even have an Iowa bow tag? She has lived in Utah with her Fiancé for two years, but she shot an archery buck in Iowa in both 2017, and 2018. I hope I am missing something here, but from my understanding the governor's tag program was drastically scaled back a few years ago, which is why Terry Drury doesn't bow hunt there every year any more. I am not "hating" or jealous of them at all, provided it is all legit. I am an Iowa resident myself, and moving here from another state I know firsthand it was extremely hard to prove residency since I had previously hunted here as a nonresident. Is there some loophole I am not aware of? It took 3 years to draw my tag as a NR, and I have a few buddies waiting their turn to draw as well. How does a person living in Utah legally obtain a bow tag in consecutive years? Where they hunt is a zone that takes 3-4 points to draw, the same zone I live in, so I'm not sure how that is possible. below are her 2018 and 2017 Iowa deer.
> View attachment 6634115
> 
> View attachment 6634117


Brb OP. Waiting on Taylor’s response

View attachment 6636585


----------



## tandin93 (Sep 27, 2014)

Wow.. this has quickly become one of the creepiest threads in a while.lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Good Lord... what has society become?


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

Charman03 said:


> boonerville_IA said:
> 
> 
> > So I saw Taylor Drury killed another giant in Iowa yesterday, which isn't necessarily shocking, but myself, and quite a few buddies and coworkers are wondering...how does she even have an Iowa bow tag? She has lived in Utah with her Fiancé for two years, but she shot an archery buck in Iowa in both 2017, and 2018. I hope I am missing something here, but from my understanding the governor's tag program was drastically scaled back a few years ago, which is why Terry Drury doesn't bow hunt there every year any more. I am not "hating" or jealous of them at all, provided it is all legit. I am an Iowa resident myself, and moving here from another state I know firsthand it was extremely hard to prove residency since I had previously hunted here as a nonresident. Is there some loophole I am not aware of? It took 3 years to draw my tag as a NR, and I have a few buddies waiting their turn to draw as well. How does a person living in Utah legally obtain a bow tag in consecutive years? Where they hunt is a zone that takes 3-4 points to draw, the same zone I live in, so I'm not sure how that is possible. below are her 2018 and 2017 Iowa deer.
> ...


Gonna get to the bottom of this.. finally.. lol


----------



## KSandTXbowman (Dec 5, 2004)

How do you know where she resides? Fake news dude. SMH


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

Charman03 said:


> Brb OP. Waiting on Taylor’s response
> 
> View attachment 6636585


Clearly you didn’t read very far into the thread. Nobody said anything about going to Utah for two days. Also it has already been determined she very likely is legal using the nonresident college student under age 25 clause in the regulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

boonerville_IA said:


> Clearly you didn’t read very far into the thread. Nobody said anything about going to Utah for two days. Also it has already been determined she very likely is legal using the nonresident college student under age 25 clause in the regulations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Betting u had no idea your thread would go this far eh booner?:mg::embara:


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

No I did not expect it to last this long. Ha ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

boonerville_IA said:


> Clearly you didn’t read very far into the thread. Nobody said anything about going to Utah for two days. Also it has already been determined she very likely is legal using the nonresident college student under age 25 clause in the regulations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You would be correct I didn’t read this cluster of a thread.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

If she was over weight chris bracket ppl would be lining up to take pot shots. Let’s be honest, there is no way most of these guys are hunting legit. There’s too much money involved to play by the rules. Also, she doesn’t hunt anything, she shoots doen from a tree that someone else set up and scouted. She sells the show because she’s a woman.


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

tsilvers said:


> boonerville_IA said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly you didn’t read very far into the thread. Nobody said anything about going to Utah for two days. Also it has already been determined she very likely is legal using the nonresident college student under age 25 clause in the regulations
> ...


Idiots never realize how much chaos they can cause.. That’s why they are Idiots


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Remington441 said:


> Idiots never realize how much chaos they can cause.. That’s why they are Idiots


I can't argue with that...


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

friedm1 said:


> If she was over weight chris bracket ppl would be lining up to take pot shots. Let’s be honest, there is no way most of these guys are hunting legit. There’s too much money involved to play by the rules. Also, she doesn’t hunt anything, she shoots doen from a tree that someone else set up and scouted. She sells the show because she’s a woman.


I bet the women love you...


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

friedm1 said:


> If she was over weight chris bracket ppl would be lining up to take pot shots. Let’s be honest, there is no way most of these guys are hunting legit. There’s too much money involved to play by the rules. Also, she doesn’t hunt anything, she shoots doen from a tree that someone else set up and scouted. She sells the show because she’s a woman.


THIS. She's a shooter, not a hunter. Same with all the other princesses that can barely parrot what they've been told to say in front of a camera.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

tsilvers said:


> I bet the women love you...



You didn’t read the comment right. I’m not clarifying it for you either, my explanation won’t help your genetics.


----------



## mrbirdog (Oct 17, 2009)

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> I seriously doubt that they claim Taylor is a resident of Iowa. She is very open about living in Utah with her fiance on social media. I'm pretty sure the Drury's get Governor's Tags because they promote the state of Iowa quite extensively.


What you say makes the most sense from what I've read so far...but I'm only to page 4 LOL I think you are on to something with the Gov Tag. BTW tell Terry to "Hook up before he goes Up"


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

mrbirdog said:


> What you say makes the most sense from what I've read so far...but I'm only to page 4 LOL I think you are on to something with the Gov Tag. BTW tell Terry to "Hook up before he goes Up"


Nope. Cant be governor tag. A recipient of a governor tag can’t hold another iowa tag in the same year. Taylor also killed a buck in Iowa during gun season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

tandin93 said:


> Wow.. this has quickly become one of the creepiest threads in a while.lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 No doubt...



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

tsilvers said:


> I can't argue with that...


 Me either....


Tim


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

So, family is reportedly hugely active in the social media, and generally accessible to the public, and there are those in this thread that apparently follow close enough to know what she had for breakfast this morning... Is anyone going to just ask her or the family before this goes another 17 pages? 

Although, to a non-hunter this has been as entertaining as all the climber threads... If you ever wondered which side, hunters or antis, could do more damage to your hunting access... Right in this thread is your answer. 

Got another bowl of popcorn [incidently from Iowa, but I got it from a resident who grew and harvested it on private land] and sitting back to continue watching the show.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

LOL 17 pages and 419 post.... Did you ever find your answer? LOL


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

I can’t believe this thread hasn’t been locked. The whole thing is kind of creepy. It’s weird to me that grown men actually follow these celebs on social media, and care what they do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Bunch of snowflakes keep posting they want the thread locked it’s as viable as half the other threads same as if a tv show offends you don’t access it or view it what is worse than the people interested is the thread are grown men who are more concerned with what others choose to discuss there are 1000 thread abt twisting your buddy’s yoke if you want but this one is abt the legality and specifics of non resident hunting. The method to get there is interesting but the thread itself is fine we don’t need the AT police every 3 posts complaining bc it doesn’t fit their personal preference of what a thread should be.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

So, for all the AT detectives - have any of you reported this to the DNR?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Perry24 said:


> So, for all the AT detectives - have any of you reported this to the DNR?


Waist of time. The DNR are on the Drurys payroll.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thread of the year?


----------



## woodmaster0462 (Jun 28, 2016)

Im pretty sure she is legal. I dont think they would take that kind of chance.

I really like and respect what the Drurys do (except Critical Mass...ugh). 

That being said, basiclly all Taylor does is go on guided hunts....guided by her Dad & his crew. How much work & planning does she do? 

I dont know the answer to that question but my guess is "not much".


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

It was put to rest paggggggges ago, as a student under 25 she's fine.


Perry24 said:


> So, for all the AT detectives - have any of you reported this to the DNR?


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

trial153 said:


> Perry24 said:
> 
> 
> > So, for all the AT detectives - have any of you reported this to the DNR?
> ...


Dont forget to drop Remington441's name too. He is never in the state, his wife owned a house in PA, and says he is a "resident" even though he is here to hunt.. lol


----------



## RandomElk16 (Mar 2, 2018)

friedm1 said:


> If she was over weight chris bracket ppl would be lining up to take pot shots. Let’s be honest, there is no way most of these guys are hunting legit. There’s too much money involved to play by the rules. Also, she doesn’t hunt anything, she shoots doen from a tree that someone else set up and scouted. She sells the show because she’s a woman.





H. R. Pearson said:


> THIS. She's a shooter, not a hunter. Same with all the other princesses that can barely parrot what they've been told to say in front of a camera.


You both sound salty. They didn't hire her because she is a woman - it's a family thing. You know, instilling your values into your children. Something I thought most real hunters were about, but I guess if you have a daughter that doesn't apply? They aren't trying to sell more with a girl. A father is passing something on to his daughter. He should be d*** proud of her. 

I think who they choose as sponsers is telling also. They aren't with "glamour" brands. 

The Drury's are great people. I reckon anyone who has even talked to one would agree. And Taylor knows how to hunt, and how to run a farm. You guys just can't take the fact that some people shoot big deer. That's whitetail hunting in the east. Private land, tree stands, blinds, feeders and fields. Because they have the means to hunt somewhere great, and be able to harvest multiple deer a year, they somehow are inferior? Don't watch any hunting shows then, because that's what you are seeing the majority of the time. 


This thread, *of mostly grown men*, has some really simple minded stuff in it.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Sounds like the boyfriend talking.




RandomElk16 said:


> friedm1 said:
> 
> 
> > If she was over weight chris bracket ppl would be lining up to take pot shots. Let’s be honest, there is no way most of these guys are hunting legit. There’s too much money involved to play by the rules. Also, she doesn’t hunt anything, she shoots doen from a tree that someone else set up and scouted. She sells the show because she’s a woman.
> ...


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

TauntoHawk said:


> It was put to rest paggggggges ago, as a student under 25 she's fine.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Please, this thread will go on forever....or until the mods lock it.

Her 2018 buck is a stud with a lot of character. Congrats to her!


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> Are people so bored that they actively go looking to prove people they don't even know are breaking the law, for no reason other than they're on TV? Seriously, there has to be something better to do.


I’m with you!


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

Neokane said:


> trial153 said:
> 
> 
> > Perry24 said:
> ...


Please do.. I am a Resident 100%.. been so for 4 years.. currently in Michigan working and have been since March.. my drivers license says Iowa, my State Taxes say Iowa and My Hunting License says Resident.. Good enough for the DNR, then it’s good enough for Me..


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Perry24 said:


> TauntoHawk said:
> 
> 
> > It was put to rest paggggggges ago, as a student under 25 she's fine.
> ...


This way waaaaay over. Why are you still bringing it up?? 🙄


----------



## mrbirdog (Oct 17, 2009)

crickets...……...


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Juneauhunt said:


> This way waaaaay over. Why are you still bringing it up?? 🙄


Ditto


----------



## RandomElk16 (Mar 2, 2018)

friedm1 said:


> If she was over weight chris bracket ppl would be lining up to take pot shots. Let’s be honest, there is no way most of these guys are hunting legit. There’s too much money involved to play by the rules. Also, she doesn’t hunt anything, she shoots down from a tree that someone else set up and scouted. She sells the show because she’s a woman.





bghunter7311 said:


> Sounds like the boyfriend talking.


Nope. I guess sticking up for decent people and a female hunter seems suspicious though?

This thread is the epitome of our current state as hunters. It's done good to destroy public lands in the east...


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> You both sound salty. They didn't hire her because she is a woman - it's a family thing. You know, instilling your values into your children. Something I thought most real hunters were about, but I guess if you have a daughter that doesn't apply? They aren't trying to sell more with a girl. A father is passing something on to his daughter. He should be d*** proud of her.
> 
> I think who they choose as sponsers is telling also. They aren't with "glamour" brands.
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

RandomElk16 said:


> You both sound salty. They didn't hire her because she is a woman - it's a family thing. You know, instilling your values into your children. Something I thought most real hunters were about, but I guess if you have a daughter that doesn't apply? They aren't trying to sell more with a girl. A father is passing something on to his daughter. He should be d*** proud of her.
> 
> I think who they choose as sponsers is telling also. They aren't with "glamour" brands.
> 
> ...


Good post


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Make
Taylor
Drury 
Great
Again

MTDGA!


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

bghunter7311 said:


> Sounds like the boyfriend talking.


One of the simple minded ones...


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

crankn101 said:


> Make
> Taylor
> Drury
> Great
> ...


And another...


----------



## TL3 (Apr 29, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> You both sound salty. They didn't hire her because she is a woman - it's a family thing. You know, instilling your values into your children. Something I thought most real hunters were about, but I guess if you have a daughter that doesn't apply? They aren't trying to sell more with a girl. A father is passing something on to his daughter. He should be d*** proud of her.
> 
> I think who they choose as sponsers is telling also. They aren't with "glamour" brands.
> 
> ...


This^^^


----------



## Deer devil (Dec 29, 2012)

Well said archer8030.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Deer devil said:


> Well said archer8030.


What are you referring to? He hasn't been on for 2 days.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

tsilvers said:


> One of the simple minded ones...


 Boom....


Tim


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Juneauhunt said:


> Deer devil said:
> 
> 
> > Well said archer8030.
> ...


Oh, working on post count. Gotcha.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

tsilvers said:


> One of the simple minded ones...


I kindly disagree.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> If you ever wondered which side, hunters or antis, could do more damage to your hunting access... Right in this thread is your answer.





BEST AND MOST ACCURATE POST ON THIS ENTIRE THREAD!!!! :RockOn:


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

archer8030 said:


> BEST AND MOST ACCURATE POST ON THIS ENTIRE THREAD!!!! :RockOn:


Are you referencing /correlating celebrities potentially hunting without proper licensing and celebrating it or hunters alluding to / questioning Tay Tay's legality as somehow going to cost hunters access to land?


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

bghunter7311 said:


> Are you referencing /correlating celebrities potentially hunting without proper licensing and celebrating it or hunters alluding to / questioning Tay Tay's legality as somehow going to cost hunters access to land?




I don't hunt, but I think both of your points could result in reduced access... 

Take the celebs that are in fact poaching [or anyone for that matter but celebs seem to be more public about it], is this not a hunter's actions giving the activity a black eye, possibly getting back to private land owners who will no longer allow hunting on their property- Then for remaining lease opportunities who do you think lessors will be more likely to lease to, the BlindArcher, or the next big hunting show with sponsors and a substantial budget. 

On the second point, how many times might a celeb endure 19 AT pages of accusations before they stop putting their success on social media- reducing exposure to the potential trophies out there, and if you want to watch a sport wither and die, don't watch it. Sponsorship dollars for these shows dries up, the celebs decide to just do their own thing [or no longer have the production capital for their projects], and those landowners who were used to getting good coin for access to their property begin to decide the BlindArcher's tiny coinage isn't worth the trouble... 

Antis will stand on the outside and look in, and see no reason to act because right here is 19 pages of hunters tearing into each other over something I'm guessing, given the family's social media, could have been cleared up with a simple question directly to them instead of over 450 posts of guesses. I may have missed it, but in 19 pages I didn't read a single "hunting is cruel" or PETA comment...


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

bghunter7311 said:


> Are you referencing /correlating celebrities potentially hunting without proper licensing and celebrating it or hunters alluding to / questioning Tay Tay's legality as somehow going to cost hunters access to land?


No, my comment isn't based on any sort of "potential" or speculation or conjecture, unlike everything else in this thread. I'm saying that hunters turning on one another is more detrimental to the sport of hunting than anti-hunters are. Destroying something from the inside (hunter versus hunter) will have a much greater and more long-lasting impact than destroying something from the outside (anti-hunter versus hunting). This thread has been filled with nothing but hunters turning on hunters. And for what? The whole thing was started based on speculation and conjecture, not facts. Then the AT court of public opinion jumped on board and deemed TD guilty before proven innocent. In the end, nothing was proven or accomplished accept yet another glaring example of hunters turning on hunters and THAT is I was "referencing."


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

RandomElk16 said:


> You both sound salty. They didn't hire her because she is a woman - it's a family thing. You know, instilling your values into your children. Something I thought most real hunters were about, but I guess if you have a daughter that doesn't apply? They aren't trying to sell more with a girl. A father is passing something on to his daughter. He should be d*** proud of her.
> 
> I think who they choose as sponsers is telling also. They aren't with "glamour" brands.
> 
> ...


I don't spend much time these days watching hunting shows but I used to like them back when the Drury's wore geeky glasses.They may be great guys and they may be great hunters but first and foremost,they'r salesman who pitch products and some of those products aren't worth the packaging they comes in.Do you remember the dead silence turkey locator that was nothing more than a useless dog whistle.They pitched that gimmick hard and I'm willing to bet Mark Drury doesn't have one in his turkey vest these days.They pitched that Scent blocker crap and even went as far as criticizing guys and docking points on their dream season reality show for not wearing the head cover when they killed a big buck on film.I have nothing against them but to say that they only pitch quality products and aren't in it for sponsor's money is disengenuous.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

dougell said:


> RandomElk16 said:
> 
> 
> > You both sound salty. They didn't hire her because she is a woman - it's a family thing. You know, instilling your values into your children. Something I thought most real hunters were about, but I guess if you have a daughter that doesn't apply? They aren't trying to sell more with a girl. A father is passing something on to his daughter. He should be d*** proud of her.
> ...


Refreshing to hear some honesty I’m sure the drurys are as good of people as any but not the second coming here to promote hunting in a positive light. Many view sport hunting which they engage in very negatively.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

dougell said:


> I don't spend much time these days watching hunting shows but I used to like them back when the Drury's wore geeky glasses.They may be great guys and they may be great hunters but first and foremost,they'r salesman who pitch products and some of those products aren't worth the packaging they comes in.Do you remember the dead silence turkey locator that was nothing more than a useless dog whistle.They pitched that gimmick hard and I'm willing to bet Mark Drury doesn't have one in his turkey vest these days.They pitched that Scent blocker crap and even went as far as criticizing guys and docking points on their dream season reality show for not wearing the head cover when they killed a big buck on film.I have nothing against them but to say that they only pitch quality products and aren't in it for sponsor's money is disengenuous.


So you're saying the Drury's or any other name in the hunting show community shouldn't be able to exercise capitalism like the rest of us can? Also, how have the Drury's, by exercising a little capitalism, hurt the sport of hunting? They sell planes full of rubber dog crap because people are buying it. Who's to blame...the maker of the rubber dog crap or the people buying it? Just like the Drury's, the people making rubber dog crap never held a gun to anyone's head and made them buy their product. If anyone is to "blame," it's the ones demanding (buying) these product, is it not? If there's no demand for a product, there's no need to make/sell it.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

archer8030 said:


> So you're saying the Drury's or any other name in the hunting show community shouldn't be able to exercise capitalism like the rest of us can? Also, how have the Drury's, by exercising a little capitalism, hurt the sport of hunting? They sell planes full of rubber dog crap because people are buying it. Who's to blame...the maker of the rubber dog crap or the people buying it? Just like the Drury's, the people making rubber dog crap never held a gun to anyone's head and made them buy their product. If anyone is to "blame," it's the ones demanding (buying) these product, is it not? If there's no demand for a product, there's no need to make/sell it.


Like it or not hunting is different than other sports or hobbys I am a advocate for hunting and believe its truly part of who we are but not everyone feels that way and many law makers tend to side with those who do not support hunting. We are out there killing other living creatures and the over commercialization of that "sport hunting" is a major perception problem we as hunters have with the majority of our country. It doesn't matter how we feel about it that is reality and could ultimately lead to the loss of many or all of out rights as hunters.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

bghunter7311 said:


> Like it or not hunting is different than other sports or hobbys I am a advocate for hunting and believe its truly part of who we are but not everyone feels that way and many law makers tend to side with those who do not support hunting. We are out there killing other living creatures and the over commercialization of that "sport hunting" is a major perception problem we as hunters have with the majority of our country. It doesn't matter how we feel about it that is reality and could ultimately lead to the loss of many or all of out rights as hunters.


I don't disagree with what you're saying. In fact, I kind of agree with it but I think you're over-stating the impact hunting shows have on the anti-hunters' perception of hunting. Anti-hunters have been around longer than hunting shows. Their perception of hunting has been the same since they've been on the scene. They have one perception of hunting and not one particular hunting methodology or hunting platform draws any more ire from them than the other. To them, ANY hunting is bad and evil, regardless if it goes on in your backyard or if it's on TV. I know one thing, in all of the hunting shows I have ever watched, not one time has a hunt been interrupted or somehow impeded by anti-hunting protesters. I've personally encountered protesters at the gates of private hunting properties and on public land. Point being, the anti-hunters aren't home sitting in front of the TV looking for their next target by watching hunting shows. They're out there on the streets protesting at wild game banquets/fundraisers and in the woods. Unlike some folks, anti-hunters are smart enough to not tune into something they don't approve of or like on TV.


Sorry, but I still believe a hunter's attitude towards fellow hunters is and will prove to be far more detrimental to the sport of hunting than any "anti."


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

A group policing their own is a positive thing, in my opinion. While trying to reach Critical Mass, Her Huntress-ness mentioned moving to Utah, according to reports. It momentarily didn't seem to jive with the resident status issue, so it raised a few eyebrows. No big deal. It's an imperfect world.

So, all's well in Druryville now. Teams are battling for 1st place, stealthy box blinds have been erected, the moon is hopefully overhead or underfoot, Tay Tay's just a-postin' and a-tweetin', and Matt's wishing he had been born female.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

archer8030 said:


> I don't disagree with what you're saying. In fact, I kind of agree with it but I think you're over-stating the impact hunting shows have on the anti-hunters' perception of hunting. Anti-hunters have been around longer than hunting shows. Their perception of hunting has been the same since they've been on the scene. They have one perception of hunting and not one particular hunting methodology or hunting platform draws any more ire from them than the other. To them, ANY hunting is bad and evil, regardless if it goes on in your backyard or if it's on TV. I know one thing, in all of the hunting shows I have ever watched, not one time has a hunt been interrupted or somehow impeded by anti-hunting protesters. I've personally encountered protesters at the gates of private hunting properties and on public land. Point being, the anti-hunters aren't home sitting in front of the TV looking for their next target by watching hunting shows. They're out there on the streets protesting at wild game banquets/fundraisers and in the woods. Unlike some folks, anti-hunters are smart enough to not tune into something they don't approve of or like on TV.
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I still believe a hunter's attitude towards fellow hunters is and will prove to be far more detrimental to the sport of hunting than any "anti."


I agree with this for the most part other than I think there is a growing movement in our country of hunting for food and conservation as much more acceptable than the good ole boy mentality of killing for sport.

You have 5% that are hunters 3-5% that are anti hunters and 90% in the middle most of those 90% don't support what many of the hunting shows portray but either support or understand the angle of a Steve Rinella Joe Rogan or similar.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

archer8030 said:


> So you're saying the Drury's or any other name in the hunting show community shouldn't be able to exercise capitalism like the rest of us can? Also, how have the Drury's, by exercising a little capitalism, hurt the sport of hunting? They sell planes full of rubber dog crap because people are buying it. Who's to blame...the maker of the rubber dog crap or the people buying it? Just like the Drury's, the people making rubber dog crap never held a gun to anyone's head and made them buy their product. If anyone is to "blame," it's the ones demanding (buying) these product, is it not? If there's no demand for a product, there's no need to make/sell it.


I have no issue with anyone selling or pushing products based on facts.The fact is,demand or no demand,marketing a dog whistle to locate turkeys is a scam.The reason I know it's a scam because I got scammed out of $15 and the product isn't on the market anymore.At least the second time around,I was smart enough to not waste money on a $300 fake licking branch tree.The scent blocker was another joke.These guys on their show killed a big buck without using the scent blocker hood.They docked them points because they weren't promoting the product.Trying to say that the only way you can kill a big buck is with a scent blocker hood is a joke.Now they have an app that tells you when to hunt.It's nothing more than a huge marketing ploy.I have nothing against them otherwise and have zero doubt that they're good guys and good hunters.Still,to say they only have sponsors they believe in is obviously not true.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

bghunter7311 said:


> I agree with this for the most part other than I think there is a growing movement in our country of hunting for food and conservation as much more acceptable than the good ole boy mentality of killing for sport.
> 
> You have 5% that are hunters 3-5% that are anti hunters and 90% in the middle most of those 90% don't support what many of the hunting shows portray but either support or understand the angle of a Steve Rinella Joe Rogan or similar.


This is something that has always perplexed me. Why do some cringe at the word "sport" when talking about hunting? That's what it is, right? Man vs beast? Hunter vs prey? I mean, no one on here is facing starvation if they don't kill a deer. Sure, most of prefer to eat wild game but none of would let our families starve if we couldn't kill wild game. So none of are hunting out of pure necessity. Sure, every deer I kill is part of a conservation effort on a larger level but that's not why I hunt. I hunt for the challenge of it. I hunt for my love of the outdoors. I hunt for the adrenaline rush I still get when I come to full draw or should my rifle. But I don't hunt because my family depends on the meat. If I was at that point in life, it would be irresponsible of me to have a computer and pay for internet service to be on a forum. We don't hunt because we have to. We hunt because we want to and because we can. When the moniker "sport hunter" come to mean you shoot something simply because of what's on it's head and then you waste the meat? Hell, they don't even do that on African hunts. To be honest, that perception of "sport hunting" sounds like something right out of a anti-hunter's playbook. 


I also agree that there are far more non-hunters than there are hunters and anti-hunters combined. That said, just like anti-hunters, I don't believe non-hunters are tuning into hunting shows either. So again, I believe the impact of hunting shows on anti-hunters and non-nonhunters is being over-stated. Look around on AT or any public hunting forum. It's quite obvious that hunting shows have a much more polarizing impact on hunters than any other group.


Dougell, something can only be a "scam" if someone else buys into it. PT Barnum said it best...


As far as the Scent Blocker issue, the Drury's didn't create the product. Plus, Also, no one ever said "the only way you can kill a big buck is with a Scent Blocker hood." The premise of a hunting show is to promote its sponsors because, like it or not, hunting shows are a business. Plus, one of the criteria of that particular show was to make sure they highlight the sponsors. A "winner" was to be determined so these variables factor in to that. If you knew going into this that one of the rules was to highlight the sponsors, and you did not, then you knew there would be consequences for that. I'm not saying I like the "competition" format but that's what that show was, a competition and all of the people on that show were competitors and they knew that and they knew the rules going into the competition. Truth be know, the main premise of that show was geared more for the video production side of the hunting experience. Video production is what truly sets the good shows apart from the rest and that's what they were looking for in that particular show/series. 


The app doesn't "tell you when to hunt." It uses a few different variables and it suggest "optimum" times to hunt. You can hunt whenever you want to. Of course it's about marketing. The Drury name is a brand and brands thrive through promotion. Again, hat's wrong with that? Why is it such a bad thing? Hell, I wish I could make a living for my family through hunting and/or fishing. I would think a lot of us would. So why do so many hate on those that are able to realize their dreams of being able to do that?


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

archer8030 said:


> This is something that has always perplexed me. Why do some cringe at the word "sport" when talking about hunting? That's what it is, right? Man vs beast? Hunter vs prey? I mean, no one on here is facing starvation if they don't kill a deer. Sure, most of prefer to eat wild game but none of would let our families starve if we couldn't kill wild game. So none of are hunting out of pure necessity. Sure, every deer I kill is part of a conservation effort on a larger level but that's not why I hunt. I hunt for the challenge of it. I hunt for my love of the outdoors. I hunt for the adrenaline rush I still get when I come to full draw or should my rifle. But I don't hunt because my family depends on the meat. If I was at that point in life, it would be irresponsible of me to have a computer and pay for internet service to be on a forum. We don't hunt because we have to. We hunt because we want to and because we can. When the moniker "sport hunter" come to mean you shoot something simply because of what's on it's head and then you waste the meat? Hell, they don't even do that on African hunts. To be honest, that perception of "sport hunting" sounds like something right out of a anti-hunter's playbook.
> 
> 
> I also agree that there are far more non-hunters than there are hunters and anti-hunters combined. That said, just like anti-hunters, I don't believe non-hunters are tuning into hunting shows either. So again, I believe the impact of hunting shows on anti-hunters and non-nonhunters is being over-stated. Look around on AT or any public hunting forum. It's quite obvious that hunting shows have a much more polarizing impact on hunters than any other group.
> ...


Damn!! Sorry for all of the type-o's. I just went back and re-read that and wow....I swear I'm not drunk. Lol!


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm not hating on the show and I'm not hating on the Drury's.I haven't stated one negative thing about them except the way they help market certain products.I'm not the least bit envious of them either.I hunt for my own reasons and notoriety and making an income from it isn't part of that reason.I'm a weekend warrior and to be honest,I've devoted so much time to hunting over the past 36 years,I'm kinda getting worn out.I would never want to turn a simple hobby into a job.The bottom line is,they aren't honest with their marketing.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

dougell said:


> I'm not hating on the show and I'm not hating on the Drury's.I haven't stated one negative thing about them except the way they help market certain products.I'm not the least bit envious of them either.I hunt for my own reasons and notoriety and making an income from it isn't part of that reason.I'm a weekend warrior and to be honest,I've devoted so much time to hunting over the past 36 years,I'm kinda getting worn out.I would never want to turn a simple hobby into a job.The bottom line is,they aren't honest with their marketing.


Calm down, Doug. I wasn't singling you out so if it came across as that, I'm sorry. I'm simply saying there's a HUGE group of hunting show haters out there. 

So because you feel like you were had by one product the Drurys promoted, they're marketing is dishonest? Truth is, Mark Drury is one of the best call makers in the country and very few if any other call manufacturers in the country would dispute that. They don't call him "The Mad Scientist" for nothing. Does that mean every product/call they make will work 100% every single time it's taken out all around the world? No and if someone believes otherwise, well, reference PT Barnum's famous quote. Fact is, no one has ever made a call/product that works 100% of the time in 100% of the places it's used by 100% of the people using it. I've bought calls/products that didn't give me the results I wanted. Does that mean that particular product's manufacturer is dishonest or some kind of shyster? No, of course not.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

It's more than just that but the dead silence was a scam.They had an entire video devoted on promoting it like it was cutting edge.It was a scam and they new it was a scam.Does that mean every call he makes is a scam?Certainly not.I don't watch many hunting shows in their entirety.I flick through them at some point ion the night,usually don't like what I see and just end up watching the news.I have no reason to rant on because if I don't want to watch them,I always have the option to turn them off.There was a time when I liked watching them but today,I'm not a big fan.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

dougell said:


> It's more than just that but the dead silence was a scam.They had an entire video devoted on promoting it like it was cutting edge.It was a scam and they new it was a scam.Does that mean every call he makes is a scam?Certainly not.I don't watch many hunting shows in their entirety.I flick through them at some point ion the night,usually don't like what I see and just end up watching the news.I have no reason to rant on because if I don't want to watch them,I always have the option to turn them off.There was a time when I liked watching them but today,I'm not a big fan.


I'm not familiar with the call (sorry, not a big turkey hunter) so I can't speak on it with any authority. Just out of curiosity, what made it a scam? The fact it didn't work as you expected/wanted it to? A lot of people call the "Butt Out tool" a scam and yet retailers that carry them keep them in-stock every season because they sell them. Point being, and I've already said this, something can't be a scam unless someone else buys into it. Do you believe it was the Drury's intent to misrepresent a product for the sole purpose of defrauding people out of their money? That's a pretty bold accusation, if that's the case and it borders on slander/libel and defamation. Ok, I'm just being sarcastic...mostly. It was a turkey call, man. It's not like you lost your life's saving through a Ponzi Scheme. Let it go, brother.

I do need to call into question one thing about you though. Anyone that considers the nightly news to be a better option than just about anything else on TV definitely has questionable tastes. LOL!!! Just joking with you, Doug.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

I agree with you about the news.I guess I'm like a mosquito to bug zapper.I get drawn to it and then go to bed all ticked off.The call was a joke because they promoted it like it was the next best thing and it flat out didn't work.They had it on the market for a year or two.My point is,when you sell something and promote something,it better work,period or you're a scammer.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

I agree with you about the news.I guess I'm like a mosquito to bug zapper.I get drawn to it and then go to bed all ticked off.The call was a joke because they promoted it like it was the next best thing and it flat out didn't work.They had it on the market for a year or two.My point is,when you sell something and promote something,it better work,period or you're a scammer. Google dead silence turkey locator and see for yourself.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

http://gobblernation.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=2311


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

dougell said:


> I agree with you about the news.I guess I'm like a mosquito to bug zapper.I get drawn to it and then go to bed all ticked off.The call was a joke because they promoted it like it was the next best thing and it flat out didn't work.They had it on the market for a year or two.My point is,when you sell something and promote something,it better work,period or you're a scammer.


Great analogy!!! I'm totally stealing the "mosquito to bug zapper" line! LOL!!

I don't know that I can agree with you when you say if a product doesn't work it's a scam. I have a set of fake rattling antlers (I believe they're Battle Bones or something like that) that I've used a few times here in SC and I have yet to rattle in a buck with them. Does that mean I was scammed or the product is a scam? I also have lures that I've never caught a fish on. Does that mean they were scams too? On the flip side of that, I've given guys lures that I've caught fish on and yet they haven't caught fish on them. Does that mean I scammed them? Of course a company is going to market a new product aggressively. They'd be stupid if they didn't. Just because a product doesn't work for us, doesn't mean the product was a scam. It just means it didn't work as we expected it to. Chalk it up as a learning experience and move on.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

19 pages... I missed a couple days. Anybody in jail yet?

:behindsof


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Fortyneck said:


> 19 pages... I missed a couple days. Anybody in jail yet?


No, we cleared that up on about page 4.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

I would not give 2 cents for an Iowa Tag, but it is not Right for it to take a working man 3-5 years to draw a tag and celebrities are guaranteed one every year.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

dougell said:


> They pitched that Scent blocker crap and even went as far as criticizing guys and docking points on their dream season reality show for not wearing the head cover when they killed a big buck on film.I have nothing against them but to say that they only pitch quality products and aren't in it for sponsor's money is disengenuous.


That was pretty funny and yes those shows were all about marketing. The really funny thing was that on that same show they had footage of Scott Shultz (who was the the rep for Scent Blocker that was on the show all the time pushing the product) hunting and killing a buck and he wasn't wearing their stupid headcover either!

I can remember laughing at the irony or maybe hypocrisy is a better word. You penalize others for not wearing the product and act like it is some essential part of being successful then the companies own guy doesn't bother with it.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> That was pretty funny and yes those shows were all about marketing. The really funny thing was that on that same show they had footage of Scott Shultz (who was the the rep for Scent Blocker that was on the show all the time pushing the product) hunting and killing a buck and he wasn't wearing their stupid headcover either!
> 
> I can remember laughing at the irony or maybe hypocrisy is a better word. You penalize others for not wearing the product and act like it is some essential part of being successful then the companies own guy doesn't bother with it.


To make it even more ironic, Scott Schultz used to own (can't recall if he still does after the bankruptcy) Robinson Outdoors (makers of Scent Blocker). Lol!!! Granted, he wasn't a participant in the contest and wasn't subjected to the same rules but you'd figure of all people, the owner/President of a company would be promoting his own product. That's business smarts, right there. LOL!


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

My contribution for the day, Just wanted to push it to page 20...


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

Flatwoodshunter said:


> I would not give 2 cents for an Iowa Tag, but it is not Right for it to take a working man 3-5 years to draw a tag and celebrities are guaranteed one every year.


How do you feel about those who spend 10 years waiting to draw an Elk tag for Arizona, or wherever it takes that long?


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> My contribution for the day, Just wanted to push it to page 20...


----------



## RandomElk16 (Mar 2, 2018)

Interesting how against "celebrities" and the capitalistic ways of hunting. If it didn't make money, we really wouldn't have much of a dog on our side of the fight guys. 

Again, I believe that's where public lands continued to diminish in lots of the east, and is a huge reason why it's been protected in the west. State's found a way to monetize it out west, when out east it was private owners that decided to capitalize on it.

Also, the only way to get "scammed" by a product is to buy it. They pitch what they believe gives them the best odds, and yes those are endorsements. Which, I believe they have gotten better at being selective about over the years. However, it still goes to be that you have to buy into it. There are ways to validate a product outside of a hunting show [just look at all the critics in this thread  ]


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

No accusations here, and there is a *possibilty* that a famous celebrity hunter chose to hunt public land....... _BUT.......ALWAYS follow the $$$$$
_
There is a reason, for instance, that Indian reservation deer and elk cannot be entered into PY and BC....no public access (very very limited tags for sale) use of spin feeders, steroids, no hunting pressure the rez animals are basically "farm" pets that small wee wee morons pay thousands (some over $200,000) to point and shoot here in AZ. The guides tell you which ones to take and how much it will be $$ wise.

The almighty $$ and it's influence.....pass for me


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

So fill me in. I haven't read all the pages. How did she get a tag? Was it a governor's tag?


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mallardbreath said:


> So fill me in. I haven't read all the pages. How did she get a tag? Was it a governor's tag?


There's nothing to "fill in" really. No ones knows for sure how she got the tag or if she had a Governor's tag. Granted, there's tons of speculation and "what if's" and "maybes" but again, nothing was actually ever proven. No actual truth was ever established.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

archer8030 said:


> There's nothing to "fill in" really. No ones knows for sure how she got the tag or if she had a Governor's tag. Granted, there's tons of speculation and "what if's" and "maybes" but again, nothing was actually ever proven. No actual truth was ever established.


Yep, interesting nobody who knows has been directed to this thread and cleared things up.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

I reached out to the Iowa DNR to see if I can buy a cabin and come hunt every year like Remington and also get some clarification on resident status in general will let the group know if I receive a response


----------



## RandomElk16 (Mar 2, 2018)

bghunter7311 said:


> Yep, interesting nobody who knows has been directed to this thread and cleared things up.


They have 0 obligations to the people of "Archery Talk" to clear things up lol.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

RandomElk16 said:


> They have 0 obligations to the people of "Archery Talk" to clear things up lol.


A large part of their customer base / supporter and detractors frequent sites like AT id say if you own a business dependent on Archery hunters you have some responsibility to your customer base. Personally if I was being wrongly accused on a site called ArcheryTalk by dozens of maybe even 100s of people who watch and support my business I would give 15 seconds to reply but maybe that is to much to ask from common folk of "celebrities"


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

bghunter7311 said:


> I reached out to the Iowa DNR to see if I can buy a cabin and come hunt every year like Remington and also get some clarification on resident status in general will let the group know if I receive a response


LMAO!!! :set1_rolf2:

Nothing is going to get "cleared up" unless either Taylor Drury herself or someone from the Iowa DNR comes on to AT to do so and I don't foresee either of them showing up to do so anytime soon.


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

bghunter7311 said:


> I reached out to the Iowa DNR to see if I can buy a cabin and come hunt every year like Remington and also get some clarification on resident status in general will let the group know if I receive a response


Please post their response [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

boonerville_IA said:


> Please post their response [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I receive one I will.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

bghunter7311 said:


> A large part of their customer base / supporter and detractors frequent sites like AT id say if you own a business dependent on Archery hunters you have some responsibility to your customer base. Personally if I was being wrongly accused on a site called ArcheryTalk by dozens of maybe even 100s of people who watch and support my business I would give 15 seconds to reply but maybe that is to much to ask from common folk of "celebrities"


Or maybe Taylor Drury is comfortable in knowing she did nothing wrong and therefore doesn't feel the need to justify her actions to a bunch of speculative grown men on a public forum. Not to mention the hate for hunting shows and hunting show hosts that has been prominently displayed. Why open herself up to that if those accusing her of something have ZERO bearing on any legal ramifications she may or may not face? Especially if she didn't do anything wrong! Nah, if I was her, I wouldn't even take the time to tell y'all to pound sand. LOL! I doubt this is even a blip on her radar.



(thinking in the back of my mind...Can this things really make 21?)


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

archer8030 said:


> Or maybe Taylor Drury is comfortable in knowing she did nothing wrong and therefore doesn't feel the need to justify her actions to a bunch of speculative grown men on a public forum. Not to mention the hate for hunting shows and hunting show hosts that has been prominently displayed. Why open herself up to that if those accusing her of something have ZERO bearing on any legal ramifications she may or may not face? Especially if she didn't do anything wrong! Nah, if I was her, I wouldn't even take the time to tell y'all to pound sand. LOL! I doubt this is even a blip on her radar.


I guess we will agree to disagree. I believe "celebrities" should appreciated their fans good or bad and they should mean more than nothing or a blip on the radar. I believe there are more than a few based on the comments and length of this post who would appreciate her or someone affiliated giving a 30 second response to end the debate. It may even result in an extra fan / supporter.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

bghunter7311 said:


> I guess we will agree to disagree. I believe "celebrities" should appreciated their fans good or bad and they should mean more than nothing or a blip on the radar. I believe there are more than a few based on the comments and length of this post who would appreciate her or someone affiliated giving a 30 second response to end the debate. It may even result in an extra fan / supporter.


TD has an IG page, go join and ask her. If TD were to answer this thread it would be picked apart. Back in the day we had TV hunters on this site, now we don't. I bet you can guess why.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

bghunter7311 said:


> I guess we will agree to disagree. I believe "celebrities" should appreciated their fans good or bad and they should mean more than nothing or a blip on the radar. I believe there are more than a few based on the comments and length of this post who would appreciate her or someone affiliated giving a 30 second response to end the debate. It may even result in an extra fan / supporter.


Are you a Taylor fan? And i personally dont think her or anyone else should feel they need to explain themselves even to fans, its deer hunting if you or anyone thinks shes wrong contact the dnr and let them do thier job. Us fans don't need to get into a person life until proven guilty and the info is released then you can judge and stay a fan or not.

Innocent until proven guilty


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

bghunter7311 said:


> I guess we will agree to disagree. I believe "celebrities" should appreciated their fans good or bad and they should mean more than nothing or a blip on the radar. I believe there are more than a few based on the comments and length of this post who would appreciate her or someone affiliated giving a 30 second response to end the debate. It may even result in an extra fan / supporter.


Oh, we definitely disagree. LOL! To not respond to such nonsense as this thread in no way shape or form show a lack of appreciation for their "fans." Speaking of "fans," I would suggest you go back and read all 20 pages. If you do, you'll see far less "fans" than I believe you're giving this thread credit for having. Those looking for "clarification" were/are the ones calling into question the legalities of the matter in the first place, not "fans." Anyone that actually has "fans" and knows them, knows their "fans" don't feel as though they are owed anything. If we're being truthful, we both know the "30 second response" would be for the haters and for the ones questioning her actions, again, not her "fans." If hunting shows took "30 seconds" to respond to every hunting show detractor's quibble, they would never have time to hunt and/or film to make shows to give the detractors something to quibble about.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

bigdeer said:


> if td were to answer this thread it would be picked apart. Back in the day we had tv hunters on this site, now we don't. I bet you can guess why.


exactly!!!


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

bowtech2006 said:


> Are you a Taylor fan? And i personally dont think her or anyone else should feel they need to explain themselves even to fans, its deer hunting if you or anyone thinks shes wrong contact the dnr and let them do thier job. Us fans don't need to get into a person life until proven guilty and the info is released then you can judge and stay a fan or not.
> 
> Innocent until proven guilty


Huge fan! Have a giant Poster in my box blind.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

bghunter7311 said:


> Huge fan! Have a giant Poster in my box blind.


Pictures or it never happened! LOL!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

bghunter7311 said:


> Huge fan! Have a giant Poster in my box blind.


No..not your Taylor Swift posters....Drury, Taylor Drury


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

BigDeer said:


> No..not your Taylor Swift posters....Drury, Taylor Drury


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

BigDeer said:


> No..not your Taylor Swift posters....Drury, Taylor Drury


Oh Man I thought this entire thread was about Taylor Swift. Entire different ball game for me now.


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

I just wanted to be the 500th post


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

nightvision said:


> I just wanted to be the 500th post


You couldn't even succeed at that


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

nightvision said:


> I just wanted to be the 500th post


Epic fail...


----------



## poisonarrow (Aug 3, 2006)

For the one's so worried about it, why don't you just call Iowa DNR and tell them your concerns? Oh yea, then you would have to find something else to gossip about....:wink:


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

poisonarrow said:


> For the one's so worried about it, why don't you just call Iowa DNR and tell them your concerns? Oh yea, then you would have to find something else to gossip about....:wink:


See post #484


----------



## poisonarrow (Aug 3, 2006)

archer8030 said:


> See post #484



I saw that, but I did not see where they complained about how she got her tag.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Trying to get this to post #506. 

Oh wait........damnit.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

poisonarrow said:


> I saw that, but I did not see where they complained about how she got her tag.


I'm assuming by "they" you're referring to the Iowa DNR because if you're talking about the members of AT complaining about he she (may or may not have) got her tag, those complaints start on page 1 and run through page 19 or so.


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

This is closing in on Levi Morgan going back to mathews.


----------



## poisonarrow (Aug 3, 2006)

archer8030 said:


> I'm assuming by "they" you're referring to the Iowa DNR because if you're talking about the members of AT complaining about he she (may or may not have) got her tag, those complaints start on page 1 and run through page 19 or so.


Isn't that the truth....lol


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

BigDeer said:


> No..not your Taylor Swift posters....Drury, Taylor Drury


Lol.. that's pretty funny... bump for... ehhh.. just bump..why not...

Bghunter.. you my dude having gotten urself far to entwined in this mess... complete dope... u have no idea what this site actually used to be... it's ur type that have made AT of today what it is... guessing ur just a kid.. or at least I hope...


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

bghunter7311 said:


> I guess we will agree to disagree. I believe "celebrities" should appreciated their fans good or bad and they should mean more than nothing or a blip on the radar. I believe there are more than a few based on the comments and length of this post who would appreciate her or someone affiliated giving a 30 second response to end the debate. It may even result in an extra fan / supporter.





BigDeer said:


> TD has an IG page, go join and ask her. If TD were to answer this thread it would be picked apart. Back in the day we had TV hunters on this site, now we don't. I bet you can guess why.


Yep, just go ask Mr Waddell, Lee and Tiff, even Levi. They all frequented this site and each one was ridiculed and attacked, their hunting ways and ethics bashed, and accused of poaching to the point they all left.

Now they all just ignore or laugh at us. We aren't appreciated, we are embarrassing.

Bump.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

hoytshooter03 said:


> This is closing in on Levi Morgan going back to mathews.


HUH????? Levi went back to Mathews?????


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

rattlinman said:


> Yep, just go ask Mr Waddell, Lee and Tiff, even Levi. They all frequented this site and each one was ridiculed and attacked, their hunting ways and ethics bashed, and accused of poaching to the point they all left.
> 
> Now they all just ignore or laugh at us. We aren't appreciated, we are embarrassing.
> 
> Bump.


Sad but true.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

The last time this much attention was devoted to a 20ish year old female hunter here, it was the girl who said she was in Playboy.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Like all social media, this is a form of entertainment. We're not curing cancer. 

If goofing on people is going to make you cry, maybe this isn't the site for you.


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

rattlinman said:


> bghunter7311 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess we will agree to disagree. I believe "celebrities" should appreciated their fans good or bad and they should mean more than nothing or a blip on the radar. I believe there are more than a few based on the comments and length of this post who would appreciate her or someone affiliated giving a 30 second response to end the debate. It may even result in an extra fan / supporter.
> ...



The funny thing is, the same people who bashed them on AT are probably the same people who bury their nose in the buttholes when the see them at outdoor shows!! 
Lol


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

nicko said:


> The last time this much attention was devoted to a 20ish year old female hunter here, it was the girl who said she was in Playboy.


Haha.. yep


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

tsilvers said:


> BigDeer said:
> 
> 
> > No..not your Taylor Swift posters....Drury, Taylor Drury
> ...


Did I hurt your feelings if so I sincerely apologize but I politely disagree it’s my “type” that ruined AT lol if by ruined you mean lost your safe space then possibly ruined for you.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

bghunter7311 said:


> A large part of their customer base / supporter and detractors frequent sites like AT id say if you own a business dependent on Archery hunters you have some responsibility to your customer base. Personally if I was being wrongly accused on a site called ArcheryTalk by dozens of maybe even 100s of people who watch and support my business I would give 15 seconds to reply but maybe that is to much to ask from common folk of "celebrities"


Yep, ask Chris Brackett how it worked out for him......BOOYAH!!!!! Just go shoot sumthin'! (or 2) :mg:


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

bghunter7311 said:


> Did I hurt your feelings if so I sincerely apologize but I politely disagree it’s my “type” that ruined AT lol if by ruined you mean lost your safe space then possibly ruined for you.


Nope..no worries u didn't hurt my feelings... just pointing out ur type... dooshery at its finest.. more prevalent than ever here.. safe space.. really bro.. what does that even mean.. lol

Oh.. and didnt u mention several posts ago ur posts here were more "trollish"... why taking such a serious tone now...


----------



## mrbirdog (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah Baby !!!!! #522 Can I get a Heck yow ????
Almost forgot, who is this Levi you speak of ????
Seriously though the only thing worse than this thread continuing is the IN Senate Debate that is on now that I am BRIEFLY watching, pardon me while I upchuck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

tsilvers said:


> bghunter7311 said:
> 
> 
> > Did I hurt your feelings if so I sincerely apologize but I politely disagree it’s my “type” that ruined AT lol if by ruined you mean lost your safe space then possibly ruined for you.
> ...


^^^ Internet tough guy. Bwahahahahaha


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

tsilvers said:


> bghunter7311 said:
> 
> 
> > Did I hurt your feelings if so I sincerely apologize but I politely disagree it’s my “type” that ruined AT lol if by ruined you mean lost your safe space then possibly ruined for you.
> ...


I’m not serious I’m sure outside of these alter personas we would all be friends you and I included the Internet is a fake world full of fake persona for entertainment AT has lots of entertainment and some good info


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

bghunter7311 said:


> tsilvers said:
> 
> 
> > bghunter7311 said:
> ...


Lots of truth here. ^^^


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Juneauhunt said:


> ^^^ Internet tough guy. Bwahahahahaha


I'll refrain from commenting... you've done yourself enough damage here.. :darkbeer:


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

tsilvers said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ Internet tough guy. Bwahahahahaha
> ...


I’m not certain what damage I’ve done myself you take these Internet forums way to serious brother


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

bghunter7311 said:


> tsilvers said:
> 
> 
> > Juneauhunt said:
> ...


Or this may have not been directed toward me either way no need to get bent out of shape all in fun


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

bghunter7311 said:


> I’m not certain what damage I’ve done myself you take these Internet forums way to serious brother


Wasn't directed at you kid...

You got another fire blazing over yonder... stay focused..


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

tsilvers said:


> bghunter7311 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m not certain what damage I’ve done myself you take these Internet forums way to serious brother
> ...


Interesting fella silver I’ll take kid as a compliment at the bright young age of 32 I’m very content with my career life etc


----------



## Beavsteve (Oct 7, 2017)

500+ posts! Really? Isn’t it the rut?


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Beavsteve said:


> 500+ posts! Really? Isn’t it the rut?




We are all tagged out in giants due to our superior knowledge from AT


----------



## wild_bill (Aug 4, 2018)

bghunter7311 said:


> We are all tagged out in giants due to our superior knowledge from AT


Nailed it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

tsilvers said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ Internet tough guy. Bwahahahahaha
> ...


You wouldn't talk so tough in person, is all I'm saying.


----------



## poisonarrow (Aug 3, 2006)

rattlinman said:


> Yep, just go ask Mr Waddell, Lee and Tiff, even Levi. They all frequented this site and each one was ridiculed and attacked, their hunting ways and ethics bashed, and accused of poaching to the point they all left.
> 
> Now they all just ignore or laugh at us. We aren't appreciated, we are embarrassing.
> 
> Bump.


That is the exact truth.


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

How in the world do you know so much about this girl that you likely don’t know personally? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razorbackhunt (Sep 1, 2018)

Did this turn into two grown men going back in fourth like two school girls ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Beavsteve said:


> 500+ posts! Really? Isn’t it the rut?




There's some question about whether or not we could get Iowa tags...


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

razorbackhunt said:


> Did this turn into two grown men going back in fourth like two school girls ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like I said earlier, I think most of us wish them the worst of luck and wish they'd just shut up. 

Lotta "last word guy" on this thread.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

nicko said:


> The last time this much attention was devoted to a 20ish year old female hunter here, it was the girl who said she was in Playboy.


What a show that was lol. That one and the OB thread might be the best ever.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

rattlinman said:


> Yep, just go ask Mr Waddell, Lee and Tiff, even Levi. They all frequented this site and each one was ridiculed and attacked, their hunting ways and ethics bashed, and accused of poaching to the point they all left.
> 
> Now they all just ignore or laugh at us. We aren't appreciated, we are embarrassing.
> 
> Bump.


Ole Steel Shot Jay Gregory (Larry Bird) and his ex Tammi, Tim Wells...and a few others I can't recall.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Well I would REALLY hate to derail this straight and narrow thread into some unrelated tangent, but did Larry Bird the basketball player bow hunt, and he used to visit this forum? Not that I'm all googly eyed, just think it's cool if it's true.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> Well I would REALLY hate to derail this straight and narrow thread into some unrelated tangent, but did Larry Bird the basketball player bow hunt, and he used to visit this forum? Not that I'm all googly eyed, just think it's cool if it's true.


lol no...that was Jay Gregory's nickname


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> Well I would REALLY hate to derail this straight and narrow thread into some unrelated tangent, but did Larry Bird the basketball player bow hunt, and he used to visit this forum? Not that I'm all googly eyed, just think it's cool if it's true.


Nah, Gregory is Larry Birds doppelganger only miniaturized


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

BigDeer said:


> lol no...that was Jay Gregory's nickname




Well darn, guess we're back to the focused, singular topic of the thread. 

Could you imagine the basketballer's DL though? 

Sorry, back on topic now.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> Well darn, guess we're back to the focused, singular topic of the thread.
> 
> Could you imagine the basketballer's DL though?
> 
> Sorry, back on topic now.


Yes, I'm still awaiting IOWDNR clarification


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> Well darn, guess we're back to the focused, singular topic of the thread.
> 
> Could you imagine the basketballer's DL though?
> 
> Sorry, back on topic now.


Karl Malone is an avid bowhunter, he has an outfitting business and offers one on one hunts.


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

This..


https://www.outdoornews.com/2018/04...ing-among-outdoorsmen-fueling-decline-sports/


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Neokane said:


> This..
> 
> 
> https://www.outdoornews.com/2018/04...ing-among-outdoorsmen-fueling-decline-sports/


That made me laugh, thanks for posting it!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

bghunter7311 said:


> I’m not serious I’m sure outside of these alter personas* we would all be friends* you and I included the Internet is a fake world full of fake persona for entertainment AT has lots of entertainment and some good info





bghunter7311 said:


> Yes, I'm still awaiting IOWDNR clarification


Us being "friends" would depend on why you contacted the Iowa DNR. If it was to exonerate Ms Drury and Remington of their accused "cheating", then I'm cool with that. If it's to continue the tarnishing of their character simply to smear it in their faces, then some, including me, would consider that as "Dickish".

Just sayin....


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Neokane said:


> This..
> 
> 
> https://www.outdoornews.com/2018/04...ing-among-outdoorsmen-fueling-decline-sports/


For those who didn't read it, an outdoors blogger is upset that everyone doesn't respond to social media posts in a positive manner.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

BigDeer said:


> What a show that was lol. That one and the OB thread might be the best ever.





BigDeer said:


> Ole Steel Shot Jay Gregory (Larry Bird) and his ex Tammi, Tim Wells...and a few others I can't recall.


Forgot all about those! If I remember, she looked about 12 years old, but guys were falling all over themselves!

Don't forget the Kevin Strother fiasco. That one was epic, he was threatened to sue everyone on here.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Juneauhunt said:


> For those who didn't read it, an outdoors blogger is upset that everyone doesn't respond to social media posts in a positive manner.


Outdoor bloggers. Just sitting in their mom's basement re-hashing information written by Bill Winke in the 80's.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

rattlinman said:


> Us being "friends" would depend on why you contacted the Iowa DNR. If it was to exonerate Ms Drury and Remington of their accused "cheating", then I'm cool with that. If it's to continue the tarnishing of their character simply to smear it in their faces, then some, including me, would consider that as "Dickish".
> 
> Just sayin....


It neither of those I am actually curious there has been a lot of speculation. I didn't specify Ms. Drury or Remington but rather posed my questions as a curious non res.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

bghunter7311 said:


> It neither of those I am actually curious there has been a lot of speculation. I didn't specify Ms. Drury or Remington but rather posed my questions as a curious non res.


Just call them, you'll get your answers then.


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

deerbum said:


> Karl Malone is an avid bowhunter, he has an outfitting business and offers one on one hunts.


so is Luke Bryan and Jason Aldean, i seen them on a show once.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

bghunter7311 said:


> Yes, I'm still awaiting IOWDNR clarification



View attachment 6639741


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

bghunter7311 said:


> You couldn't even succeed at that


I’ll just go to my quiet place, demand time off work, and block the streets now. Thanks for pointing out my failures. But it’s not my fault. I tried my best.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Here is what Iowa DNR has to say sounds like Miss Drury May be fine and Reming is probably not.

Residency is based on permanent primary residence, owning a cabin or land does not make you a resident. A person must reside at their permenant primary residence for a minimum of 90 consecutive days. Temporarily residing in Iowa for hunting and fishing privileges does not qualify as a resident. There are exemptions for students who are full time student outside of Iowa who parents are residents meet an exemption for residency in the state as long as they are a full time student, under the age 25.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Yep, she claims Utah as her home and visits Iowa for hunting season, but is finishing her college education online. 

So, it wasn't an unreasonable question, considering the Utah residency. All's well.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Kudo. Case solved by the internet sleuths and many hours and days on the case. She would have gotten away with it too if it weren't for you meddling kids. You can all send in for your junior internet detective badges (make sure to include two box tops) Time to take on your next case. Perhaps Tim Wells or some other TV hunter. Get cracking gum shoes. :wink:


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

bghunter7311 said:


> Here is what Iowa DNR has to say sounds like Miss Drury May be fine and Reming is probably not.
> 
> Residency is based on permanent primary residence, owning a cabin or land does not make you a resident. A person must reside at their permenant primary residence for a minimum of 90 consecutive days. Temporarily residing in Iowa for hunting and fishing privileges does not qualify as a resident. There are exemptions for students who are full time student outside of Iowa who parents are residents meet an exemption for residency in the state as long as they are a full time student, under the age 25.


Exactly what I suspected [emoji106][emoji106]

Now about Reming...[emoji3166]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Terry just killed a booner last night. That makes a booner for each Mark, Terry, Matt, and Taylor in a span of 9 days.


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

MNarrow said:


> Terry just killed a booner last night. That makes a booner for each Mark, Terry, Matt, and Taylor in a span of 9 days.


And Marks neighbor Greg Glesinger killed a 239”...[emoji33]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

And the biggest deer in Drury history was also killed last night...........

https://www.druryoutdoors.com/7201/journal/Greg-Glesinger-Oct31-18.php


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

MNarrow said:


> And the biggest deer in Drury history was also killed last night...........
> 
> https://www.druryoutdoors.com/7201/journal/Greg-Glesinger-Oct31-18.php


Just an interesting side point. That 239” was killed on Larry Bird’s old farm that Glesinger bought a few years back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

MNarrow said:


> And the biggest deer in Drury history was also killed last night...........
> 
> https://www.druryoutdoors.com/7201/journal/Greg-Glesinger-Oct31-18.php


Congrats to them for living out their dream and making it happen. Nice buck.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

boonerville_IA said:


> Just an interesting side point. That 239” was killed on Larry Bird’s old farm that Glesinger bought a few years back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jay Gregory?


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

MNarrow said:


> Jay Gregory?


Yup. He sold it a while back...my guess is due to the divorce. Now he owns a smaller farm 20 miles SE of that one. Greg Glesinger lives in Wisconsin, but bought the farm and buys a governors tag every year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

boonerville_IA said:


> bghunter7311 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what Iowa DNR has to say sounds like Miss Drury May be fine and Reming is probably not.
> ...


I thought we already knew this circa post 200 ish. Lol

Now to open the case on Remy who's AT profile claims he hails from PA.


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

Neokane said:


> boonerville_IA said:
> 
> 
> > bghunter7311 said:
> ...


Born in PA.. That doesn’t change.. Iowa Resident.. It’s my permanent residence.. I work out of State all year.. DNR says I’m good go to, or else I wouldn’t have purchased 170 acres and built a Home on it..


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> Kudo. Case solved by the internet sleuths and many hours and days on the case. She would have gotten away with it too if it weren't for you meddling kids. You can all send in for your junior internet detective badges (make sure to include two box tops) Time to take on your next case. Perhaps Tim Wells or some other TV hunter. Get cracking gum shoes.


How people entertain themselves is their own business. You should know that as well as anyone.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Remington441 said:


> Neokane said:
> 
> 
> > boonerville_IA said:
> ...


DNR says I’m good to go or I wouldn’t have purchased land and built a cabin / home for hunting sounds like the definition of what is not a resident. The dnr only says good to go be most likely you haven’t been completely truthful.


----------



## dublelung1 (Sep 16, 2007)

bowtech2006 said:


> *Are you a Taylor fan?*


No but I'd hit it. Next!


----------



## Neokane (Sep 6, 2014)

bghunter7311 said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> > Neokane said:
> ...


Don't forget.. his wife has a house in PA. But, it is just hers..


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

24... Yay!!!


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

bghunter7311 said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> > Neokane said:
> ...


Really.. I proposed my situation to them.. They said if my Permanent Address, Drivers license and Taxes were paid to Iowa, then my residency was clear cut.. wouldn’t have spent over 500k for the property..

I hope things get better for you..


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Remington441 said:


> bghunter7311 said:
> 
> 
> > Remington441 said:
> ...


I highly doubt you did or at least portrayed it truthful but to each his own if you found the loophole that allows you to hunt Iowa more power to you.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

bghunter7311 said:


> I highly doubt you did or at least portrayed it truthful but to each his own if you found the loophole that allows you to hunt Iowa more power to you.


Bro.. U are still here trolling peeps.. what a loser u portray yourself to be.. just saying...again..


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

bghunter7311 said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> > bghunter7311 said:
> ...


Lmao. No loophole.. I am an Iowa Resident. Not sure how hard that is for you to grasp. No matter where I set up home base, I work in multiple states during the year, I will not physically be there very often.. whether it’s Pa, California, doesn’t matter.. Why not become an Iowa Resident and enjoy it until I retire somewhere warm..


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Remington441 said:


> Lmao. No loophole.. I am an Iowa Resident. Not sure how hard that is for you to grasp. No matter where I set up home base, I work in multiple states during the year, I will not physically be there very often.. whether it’s Pa, California, doesn’t matter.. Why not become an Iowa Resident and enjoy it until I retire somewhere warm..


He just dont want ppl shooting all HIS iowa deer and would try anything to get ppl in trouble even when they are doing it right since hes such a jealous tyle person. I bet he was the guy that would say your picking on me im taking my ball and going home.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Remington441 said:


> Lmao. No loophole.. I am an Iowa Resident. Not sure how hard that is for you to grasp. No matter where I set up home base, I work in multiple states during the year, I will not physically be there very often.. whether it’s Pa, California, doesn’t matter.. Why not become an Iowa Resident and enjoy it until I retire somewhere warm..


Rem.. why oh why do you respond to this turd... he's a kid.. whoes parents allow away to much internet time.. if your good and legal.. not sure why u respond... just feeding a useless troll.. have u seen any of his other threads... should explain everything..


----------



## Dieselfitter (Oct 27, 2018)

Drury's are not residents, they kiss the Governors tail and they get a pass. Their buddy from Georgia owns a huge construction/ real estate company there and claims Iowa residency. Iowa DNR is dirty. Alan Curran owns a huge asphalt company in NC and claims residency. They are all over the place.


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

tsilvers said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> > Lmao. No loophole.. I am an Iowa Resident. Not sure how hard that is for you to grasp. No matter where I set up home base, I work in multiple states during the year, I will not physically be there very often.. whether it’s Pa, California, doesn’t matter.. Why not become an Iowa Resident and enjoy it until I retire somewhere warm..
> ...


Just trying to inform and help the less fortunate and mentally challenged.. I will Be Home in Iowa to hunt starting this weekend.. 

Good Luck to all


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

Dieselfitter said:


> Drury's are not residents, they kiss the Governors tail and they get a pass. Their buddy from Georgia owns a huge construction/ real estate company there and claims Iowa residency. Iowa DNR is dirty. Alan Curran owns a huge asphalt company in NC and claims residency. They are all over the place.


This is unfortunately true[emoji115]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

PRAISE THE LORD!!! THE HUNTING WORLD HAS BEEN SAVED AND IOWA DEER ARE BETTER FOR IT!!! That'll teach those evil hunting show people to do things within the law. You guys sure showed them! The Governor of Iowa should give this crack team of Internet detectives free tags for life because if it wasn't for them, this deep-rooted corruption, exploitation and flat out illegal activities that weren't going on would've gone undetected for lord knows how long! For the life of me, I can't figure out why hunting show hosts no longer frequent AT. It's sad to think they didn't get to see this impressive display of problem solving and the mental might that was front and center during the investigation. I can't imagine the fear Remington441 must feel knowing the might and investigatory prowess of this crew is now focused on him. Great work, gentlemen. I'm sure you're all very proud. The way you Super Sleuths solved this cold case, maybe you should tackle cancer research next.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Remington441 said:


> Why not become an Iowa Resident and enjoy it until I retire somewhere warm..


And for God's sake get that retirement home in your wife's name!!!


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

archer8030 said:


> PRAISE THE LORD!!! THE HUNTING WORLD HAS BEEN SAVED AND IOWA DEER ARE BETTER FOR IT!!! That'll teach those evil hunting show people to do things within the law. You guys sure showed them! The Governor of Iowa should give this crack team of Internet detectives free tags for life because if it wasn't for them, this deep-rooted corruption, exploitation and flat out illegal activities that weren't going on would've gone undetected for lord knows how long! For the life of me, I can't figure out why hunting show hosts no longer frequent AT. It's sad to think they didn't get to see this impressive display of problem solving and the mental might that was front and center during the investigation. I can't imagine the fear Remington441 must feel knowing the might and investigatory prowess of this crew is now focused on him. Great work, gentlemen. I'm sure you're all very proud. The way you Super Sleuths solved this cold case, maybe you should tackle cancer research next.


I am thinking about turning my Tag in and not hunting this weekend.. They have me terrified..


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Remington441 said:


> I am thinking about turning my Tag in and not hunting this weekend.. They have me terrified..


Just let me use it, then I'll be illegal with you. Hate to see you go down in flames alone pal lol


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

BigDeer said:


> Remington441 said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking about turning my Tag in and not hunting this weekend.. They have me terrified..
> ...



We only Tag 180” + Bucks.. everything else goes without a Tag


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

boonerville_IA said:


> This is unfortunately true[emoji115]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol.. I dont think you know anything bro...

The best part about this thread... was in your very first post... something along the lines of not being a hater and not the jealous type... just curious are you even a little bit embarrassed of your thread yet??... because your jealousy hating agenda sure came to light in a hurry... along with a few other bags...:mg: however... I appreciated the entertainment... I must confess..


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Dieselfitter said:


> Drury's are not residents, they kiss the Governors tail and they get a pass. Their buddy from Georgia owns a huge construction/ real estate company there and claims Iowa residency. Iowa DNR is dirty. Alan Curran owns a huge asphalt company in NC and claims residency. They are all over the place.


Anybody else suspect booner created an alter ego and is now quoting himself...lol

Booner booner booner... so hateful...


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

tsilvers said:


> boonerville_IA said:
> 
> 
> > This is unfortunately true[emoji115]
> ...


I actually feel sorry for guys like him.. It must be a miserable existence..


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't think he's ever been outside of Iowa, being as how deathly afraid of the the stringent never leave the state policy his mother probably told him about at night. Think about it, flat corn fields, whitetails, and bad coffee might be all he's ever known.

Here you are a scary traveling business man that does other things outside of deer season, working a successful career in a global economy and seeing other places. You are definitely a threat to all he's ever known. And now Utah threatens to steal his one true love away, remembering that this (presumably adult) man knew everything about Taylor's daily whereabouts and social media life...... Throw him a bone, tell him you are actually a 9yr old girl in Taiwan catfishing him over Iowa's incredibly complex residency laws. And that in fact those laws aren't to keep others out but to force the dear people of Iowa to stay there and never leave (that may or may not blow his mind).


Remington441 said:


> I actually feel sorry for guys like him.. It must be a miserable existence..


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Movesfast (Dec 30, 2011)

Some real pathetic, jealous people here.
24 pages. Unbelievable.

Congrats Ms Drury. Hope you kill many more or whatever you want to do in life


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Investigations are undertaken to prove or disprove allegations or valid concerns. The OP initiated a premise that wasn't immediately rectified by EITHER side without some research. BOTH sides made assumptions along the way, by the way, including TD's actual residence.

Whether any of this was interesting or warranted is up to those who chose to participate or not, I'd say.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Thank you all for your input and participation in this thread. I have enjoyed learning from many of you and will take much of the thoughtful feedback and use it to better myself. I have also enjoyed some of the discussion on the legality of non resident hunting and found it interesting the differences across geographical region.


----------



## boonerville_IA (Jul 5, 2018)

TauntoHawk said:


> I don't think he's ever been outside of Iowa, being as how deathly afraid of the the stringent never leave the state policy his mother probably told him about at night. Think about it, flat corn fields, whitetails, and bad coffee might be all he's ever known.
> 
> Here you are a scary traveling business man that does other things outside of deer season, working a successful career in a global economy and seeing other places. You are definitely a threat to all he's ever known. And now Utah threatens to steal his one true love away, remembering that this (presumably adult) man knew everything about Taylor's daily whereabouts and social media life...... Throw him a bone, tell him you are actually a 9yr old girl in Taiwan catfishing him over Iowa's incredibly complex residency laws. And that in fact those laws aren't to keep others out but to force the dear people of Iowa to stay there and never leave (that may or may not blow his mind).
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Your ignorance is hilarious. I don’t hold that against you though. Ignorance can be corrected with knowledge. 

I have only lived in Iowa for 3 years. I grew up on the East Coast, and moved here (not just for hunting season either) when I took a new job. 

Second, if you think Iowa is nothing but flat corn fields and bad coffee then clearly you have never ventured past interstate 80. There isn’t a flat spot in my entire county, and it’s mostly timber and pasture more than corn. 

As far as Ms Drury, I have no reason to be jealous of her success. I have had plenty of my own. 

My question was regarding the legality of a person not physically residing in Iowa obtaining a resident deer tag, which is a valid concern. Iowa is a special place when it comes to whitetails, and a lot of that has to do with the regulations that are in place by the Iowa DNR. There are lots of people that try to circumvent those laws because big deer make people do crazy things. There is a long list of people who have tried to hunt in Iowa illegally and gotten caught, so it’s not like it isn’t a known problem. 

Most of the jibberish that ensued in this thread has nothing to do with the original question. The fact she is very likely legal considering her student status makes sense to me. I have zero issue with her or her deer at this point. The thread could have died a long time ago as far as I’m concerned. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

boonerville_IA said:


> As far as Ms Drury, I have no reason to be jealous of her success. I have had plenty of my own.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And yet here you are....


----------



## Remington441 (Dec 6, 2016)

boonerville_IA said:


> TauntoHawk said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think he's ever been outside of Iowa, being as how deathly afraid of the the stringent never leave the state policy his mother probably told him about at night. Think about it, flat corn fields, whitetails, and bad coffee might be all he's ever known.
> ...



Welcome to Iowa.. Glad to have you.. Hopefully you will learn a little Humility and Respect for your fellow Iowa Residents..I apologize that my work takes me out of State for most of the Year, but I Iowa is my Home..


----------



## Diggler1220 (Oct 3, 2014)

3 rut related posts on page 1 get less than 100 replies combined. One about Taylor Drury living in Iowa gets 600 replies. SMH.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Diggler1220 said:


> 3 rut related posts on page 1 get less than 100 replies combined. One about Taylor Drury living in Iowa gets 600 replies. SMH.


Technically, it was about her HUNTING in Iowa and RESIDING in Utah.

But, I digress. 😜


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

come on......30 pages......do your part!


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Juneauhunt said:


> Technically, it was about her HUNTING in Iowa and RESIDING in Utah.
> 
> But, I digress. &#55357;&#56860;


Doooooshhh... lol... let's get 30...lol


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

tsilvers said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > Technically, it was about her HUNTING in Iowa and RESIDING in Utah.
> ...


^^^ Look, everybody! An internet tough guy, lol.

...who wouldn't say it to my face in a thousand years.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Juneauhunt said:


> ^^^ Look, everybody! An internet tough guy, lol.
> 
> ...who wouldn't say it to my face in a thousand years.


Yes I would.... dough boy


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

tsilvers said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ Look, everybody! An internet tough guy, lol.
> ...


If you ever graduate from high school, look me up.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Juneauhunt said:


> If you ever graduate from high school, look me up.


Internet tough guy huh? Lol.. stop june bug.. U made an azz of urself enough here.. time to run along sociology boy... cut your losses hater...eerrrr... hater/stalker...


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

tsilvers said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > If you ever graduate from high school, look me up.
> ...


Good enough...tell your mom I said "hi".


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

I was more interested in the turkey call* dougell* mentioned earlier in this thread then what Taylor did or didn't do.

I used to have 1 of those whistles when they first came out. Never worked for me either and I eventually lost it.


----------

